# Trump is not a racist!



## EvMetro (Apr 4, 2017)

I have never read or heard anything that Trump has ever said that is racist, yet I have seen lefties imply that he is.  I assert that Trump is not a racist, but I will retract this if somebody could post a link to an actual quote of Trump saying something racist.  I have seen plenty of allegations that Trump said things that are racist, but never an actual verifiable legitimate quote.  Anybody got a link to such a quote?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Apr 4, 2017)

I've listened to him for over a year now and have yet to hear him say anything that would lead me to believe he is a racist.

I can't say the same of Obama after eight years of his drivel


----------



## Tom Horn (Apr 4, 2017)

Black caucus keeps claiming he's said racist things and the rodent media never disputes it.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Apr 4, 2017)

Given all of Trump's other horrifying immoral, unethical, dishonest, thoroughly reprehensible qualities,

if it makes you happy to believe that Trump isn't a racist, fine, I'll give you that mulligan.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Apr 4, 2017)

Tom Horn said:


> Black caucus keeps claiming he's said racist things and the rodent media never disputes it.



I don't believe he is...and blacks can be some of the biggest racists on the planet


----------



## Aries (Apr 4, 2017)

EvMetro said:


> I have never read or heard anything that Trump has ever said that is racist, yet I have seen lefties imply that he is.  I assert that Trump is not a racist, but I will retract this if somebody could post a link to an actual quote of Trump saying something racist.  I have seen plenty of allegations that Trump said things that are racist, but never an actual verifiable legitimate quote.  Anybody got a link to such a quote?


Have you even attempted to look into the topic? There's plenty of material, really, decades worth.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Apr 4, 2017)

Aries said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > I have never read or heard anything that Trump has ever said that is racist, yet I have seen lefties imply that he is.  I assert that Trump is not a racist, but I will retract this if somebody could post a link to an actual quote of Trump saying something racist.  I have seen plenty of allegations that Trump said things that are racist, but never an actual verifiable legitimate quote.  Anybody got a link to such a quote?
> ...



So link it...you do know you're expected to link to back what you say, right?


----------



## Aries (Apr 4, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...


Sorry, not use to doing other people's homework for them.


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 4, 2017)

Aries said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > I have never read or heard anything that Trump has ever said that is racist, yet I have seen lefties imply that he is.  I assert that Trump is not a racist, but I will retract this if somebody could post a link to an actual quote of Trump saying something racist.  I have seen plenty of allegations that Trump said things that are racist, but never an actual verifiable legitimate quote.  Anybody got a link to such a quote?
> ...


I have, and that is how I knew that you would not be replying with a legitimate quote.  I expect that many lefties will post suggestions to just google it, or to do my own homework, but I do not expect that any lefty will ever post a quote like the one that I asked for in the opening post.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Apr 4, 2017)

Aries said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...



Then you have no credibility and are not to be taken serious 

You're going to struggle on here


----------



## Aries (Apr 4, 2017)

Okay you're a lively crew! We can start from the beginning of his career. Under daddy (kkk) dearests wing, they discriminated against minorites and wouldn't rent to black people.. were sued.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 4, 2017)

Aries said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > I have never read or heard anything that Trump has ever said that is racist, yet I have seen lefties imply that he is.  I assert that Trump is not a racist, but I will retract this if somebody could post a link to an actual quote of Trump saying something racist.  I have seen plenty of allegations that Trump said things that are racist, but never an actual verifiable legitimate quote.  Anybody got a link to such a quote?
> ...



*No ma'am. The fact of the matter is they had to go back decades in order to find any inkling of racism on the *

*part of Donald Trump.*


*And Lo and behold I give you the entire basis of Trump being a racist. 'Tis from *

*wayy back in 1973. *


*I quote: "We have never discriminated, and we never would. There have been a number of local actions *

*against us, and we've won them all. We were charged with discrimination, and *

*we proved in court that we did *

*not discriminate."*



Major Landlord Accused of Antiblack Bias in City


----------



## BrokeLoser (Apr 4, 2017)

EvMetro said:


> I have never read or heard anything that Trump has ever said that is racist, yet I have seen lefties imply that he is.  I assert that Trump is not a racist, but I will retract this if somebody could post a link to an actual quote of Trump saying something racist.  I have seen plenty of allegations that Trump said things that are racist, but never an actual verifiable legitimate quote.  Anybody got a link to such a quote?





SassyIrishLass said:


> I've listened to him for over a year now and have yet to hear him say anything that would lead me to believe he is a racist.
> 
> I can't say the same of Obama after eight years of his drivel





Tom Horn said:


> Black caucus keeps claiming he's said racist things and the rodent media never disputes it.





NYcarbineer said:


> Given all of Trump's other horrifying immoral, unethical, dishonest, thoroughly reprehensible qualities,
> 
> if it makes you happy to believe that Trump isn't a racist, fine, I'll give you that mulligan.





Aries said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > I have never read or heard anything that Trump has ever said that is racist, yet I have seen lefties imply that he is.  I assert that Trump is not a racist, but I will retract this if somebody could post a link to an actual quote of Trump saying something racist.  I have seen plenty of allegations that Trump said things that are racist, but never an actual verifiable legitimate quote.  Anybody got a link to such a quote?
> ...



What does this tell you?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Apr 4, 2017)

BrokeLoser said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > I have never read or heard anything that Trump has ever said that is racist, yet I have seen lefties imply that he is.  I assert that Trump is not a racist, but I will retract this if somebody could post a link to an actual quote of Trump saying something racist.  I have seen plenty of allegations that Trump said things that are racist, but never an actual verifiable legitimate quote.  Anybody got a link to such a quote?
> ...



Yeah a racist wouldn't do that, good catch


----------



## Aries (Apr 4, 2017)

Aries said:


> Okay you're a lively crew! We can start from the beginning of his career. Under daddy (kkk) dearests wing, they discriminated against minorites and wouldn't rent to black people.. were sued.


Then the next decade when he was sued again for his treatment of black employees at his casino. They said when he walked in all they all had to go in the back "out of his sight"


----------



## BluesLegend (Apr 4, 2017)

Liberals lie, it doesn't matter if you are a racist or not they lie and claim you are. They are lying filth.


----------



## Aries (Apr 4, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> I've listened to him for over a year now and have yet to hear him say anything that would lead me to believe he is a racist.
> 
> I can't say the same of Obama after eight years of his drivel


So when he called former miss america miss housekeeping because of her Hispanic heritage, when he said a Mexican judge couldn't do his job honestly because of his heritage, when he claimed Mexicans are rapists... none of those things set off a bell for you?


----------



## MrShangles (Apr 4, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> Given all of Trump's other horrifying immoral, unethical, dishonest, thoroughly reprehensible qualities,
> 
> if it makes you happy to believe that Trump isn't a racist, fine, I'll give you that mulligan.



Oh here we go again, what has he did that is horrifying immoral, unethical, dishonest. And please no MSM stories as proof, damn I'm uneducated and y'all liberals make me fill dumber just reading these stupid post. It never ends.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 4, 2017)

Aries said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > Okay you're a lively crew! We can start from the beginning of his career. Under daddy (kkk) dearests wing, they discriminated against minorites and wouldn't rent to black people.. were sued.
> ...



Proof? This should be good.


----------



## Tom Horn (Apr 4, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> You're going to struggle on here



She'll need a suicide-hotline in a week or two.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Apr 4, 2017)

Aries said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > I've listened to him for over a year now and have yet to hear him say anything that would lead me to believe he is a racist.
> ...



Mexican isn't a race, try again. I bet you think Muslim is a race, don't you?


----------



## BrokeLoser (Apr 4, 2017)

Aries said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > I've listened to him for over a year now and have yet to hear him say anything that would lead me to believe he is a racist.
> ...



All spun liberal bullshit taken from context.
Please provide links.


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 4, 2017)

Aries said:


> Okay you're a lively crew! We can start from the beginning of his career. Under daddy (kkk) dearests wing, they discriminated against minorites and wouldn't rent to black people.. were sued.



Suing somebody is not a quote as defined in the op, and it is not evidence of anything.  If I sue you for being a theif, it would not be evidence that you are a thief.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Apr 4, 2017)

Tom Horn said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > You're going to struggle on here
> ...



Yeah this one isn't the sharpest tool in the shed


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Apr 4, 2017)

EvMetro said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > Okay you're a lively crew! We can start from the beginning of his career. Under daddy (kkk) dearests wing, they discriminated against minorites and wouldn't rent to black people.. were sued.
> ...



One can sue anyone for anything, winning is a different matter. 

So sayeth my husband the esteemed attorney


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 4, 2017)

Aries said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > Okay you're a lively crew! We can start from the beginning of his career. Under daddy (kkk) dearests wing, they discriminated against minorites and wouldn't rent to black people.. were sued.
> ...


Allegations,  not a quote or evidence.


----------



## 80zephyr (Apr 4, 2017)

Aries said:


> Okay you're a lively crew! We can start from the beginning of his career. Under daddy (kkk) dearests wing, they discriminated against minorites and wouldn't rent to black people.. were sued.


And? Back in those days, property values would suffer if a black family moved in. That's not discrimination. That's business. 

Heres what real discrimination looks like:
*
"I'll have those ******* voting Democratic for 200 years.
Lyndon Johnson*

and:

*"A few years ago, this guy would have been getting us coffee," the former president(Clinton) told the liberal lion from Massachusetts, according to the gossipy new campaign book, "Game Change." 

The book says Kennedy was deeply offended and recounted the conversation to friends with fury. *


Mark


----------



## The Professor (Apr 4, 2017)

Aries said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...



Actually, you are asking them to do yours.

Personally, I have better things to do.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 4, 2017)

Aries said:


> Okay you're a lively crew! We can start from the beginning of his career. Under daddy (kkk) dearests wing, they discriminated against minorites and wouldn't rent to black people.. were sued.



Were sued and won. 

Major Landlord Accused of Antiblack Bias in City


Next!


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Apr 4, 2017)

You have to remember one thing, to a left loon anyone a degree right of center is a racist


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 4, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Claimed to be a Professor of History. My doubt is growing.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Apr 4, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Horn said:
> ...



Really? LOL Well given the sorry state of affairs in our learning institutions...maybe


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 4, 2017)

Aries said:


> , when he claimed Mexicans are rapists... none of those things set off a bell for you?



Trump never called Mexicans rapists, here is what he said:

_“When Mexico sends its people, they’re not sending their best. They’re not sending you. They’re not sending you. They’re sending people that have lots of problems, and they’re bringing those problems with us. They’re bringing drugs. They’re bringing crime. They’re rapists. And some, I assume, are good people.”_

Let's have a closer look at this:

In the first sentence, he is talking about people who he alleges that Mexico sends, and he has excluded "Mexico's best" from the people who he is talking about. This first sentence clearly shows that Trump was not commenting on "all" Mexicans, just the people who Mexico sends who are not also not Mexico's best. 

Ok, next sentence. "They're not sending you, they're not sending you", sounds like it is open to interpretation, but the one thing we do know is that he is not talking about Mexico's best, or all Mexicans.

The next sentence really narrows things down as far as who he is talking about. "They're sending people who have lots of problems, and they are bringing those problems with us." Here, he has narrowed down who he is talking about to people Mexico sends, who are not Mexico's best, certainly not every Mexican everywhere, and who are bringing problems. His grammar is pretty screwed up with the "us" thing, but it does not appear he is intending on including "us" as who he is talking about.

This next part is not describing who he is talking about, but tells us some of the "problems" of the people who Mexico sends who are bringing problems. "They're bringing drugs, They're bringing crime. They're rapists." Those problems that this isolated group of people who are not Mexico's best, not you, not all Mexicans, and who have problems, do sound pretty bad, so I am sure glad that Trump brought these things up. These things need to be brought up and be handled.

Last sentence: "And some I assume, are good people." It was pretty generous that Trump added this on, considering the kinds of problems that this isolated group of people are bringing. He assumes that some of these people who Mexico sends who are not Mexico's best, not you, not all Mexicans, and who are bringing such problems are actually good people.

Now we know who Trump was talking about: 
An isolated group of people who Mexico sends who are not Mexico's best, not you, and who bring lots of problems.

Now we know who he was not talking about:
He was not talking about Mexico's best, or all Mexicans, or you.


----------



## Aries (Apr 4, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...


The FBI released hundreds of pages related to a 1970s housing discrimination lawsuit against Trump
In 1927, Donald Trump’s father was arrested after a Klan riot in Queens


Marion Morrison said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...


So I can link a bunch of "liberal fake news" (aka reality) and you'll tell me it's garbage anyway? It's a matter of common knowledge/ public record- if you don't live under a rock. 
There are arrest records to back up his dad was a klan member.. lawsuits backing up his business of discrimination.. and if you listen to the man speak for 5 mins you can conclude he is indeed a racist.


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 4, 2017)

Aries said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...


Post a quote, as described in the OP


----------



## Pogo (Apr 4, 2017)

EvMetro said:


> I have never read or heard anything that Trump has ever said that is racist, yet I have seen lefties imply that he is.  I assert that Trump is not a racist, but I will retract this if somebody could post a link to an actual quote of Trump saying something racist.  I have seen plenty of allegations that Trump said things that are racist, but never an actual verifiable legitimate quote.  Anybody got a link to such a quote?



I like the way you bring your own strawman.  Months of waiting for somebody to give you a setup must have got tiresome.

Rump is such a manipulative liar that none of us know whether he's a racist --- or much of anything else he genuinely thinks.  It's kind of irrelevant.  What we do know is that he's a race *baiter*.  A master baiter you might say.  And that's a different animal.  That's manipulating somebody else to do your dirty work for you so that you can stand off to the side, shirk any responsibility and go "who, me?".

----- which is, as we all know, his M.O. in everything.  Has never taken any kind of responsibility for anything in his life, whether race-related or not.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 4, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> blacks can be some of the biggest racists on the planet



Irony treasure trove quote of the day.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 4, 2017)

Aries said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...



Was Trump born in 1927? No? He was born later? Donald Trump is not his father. This is your argument:


----------



## Tom Horn (Apr 4, 2017)

Aries said:


> So when he called former miss america miss housekeeping because of her Hispanic heritage, when he said a Mexican judge couldn't do his job honestly because of his heritage, when he claimed Mexicans are rapists... none of those things set off a bell for you?



The judge in the Trump civil case had no intention of being fair....because he's hispanic just like Trump said.  Since you enjoy invoking the Klan, Trump would have gotten the same shake from the beaner that the civil rights workers got from southern judges.  You won't understand that until you're in front of a judge with a grudge,


----------



## Aries (Apr 4, 2017)

EvMetro said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > , when he claimed Mexicans are rapists... none of those things set off a bell for you?
> ...


It doesn't matter- if he's calling all Mexicans rapists, that's racist. If he's calling all Mexicans that cross the boarder rapists, that's racist. Even if he's just talking about the "ones with the problems" or the "bad hombres" it's still racist to imply because they are Mexican they are rapists. 

They're rapists. 
Over analyze all you want. His message is loud and clear.


----------



## ptbw forever (Apr 4, 2017)

Pogo said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > blacks can be some of the biggest racists on the planet
> ...


The irony that you don't even understand about your own actions is much much better.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 4, 2017)

EvMetro said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > Okay you're a lively crew! We can start from the beginning of his career. Under daddy (kkk) dearests wing, they discriminated against minorites and wouldn't rent to black people.. were sued.
> ...



Correct.  And the fact that you trotted a strawman in with your OP doesn't mean anybody asserted it.
Funny how that works.  Assume petard aaaand ............ HOIST.


----------



## ptbw forever (Apr 4, 2017)

Aries said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...


You fail at logic.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 4, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



MY own actions?  

And what "actions" would these be then?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Apr 4, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



I give him BLM...now sit down Pogo


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 4, 2017)

Pogo said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > I have never read or heard anything that Trump has ever said that is racist, yet I have seen lefties imply that he is.  I assert that Trump is not a racist, but I will retract this if somebody could post a link to an actual quote of Trump saying something racist.  I have seen plenty of allegations that Trump said things that are racist, but never an actual verifiable legitimate quote.  Anybody got a link to such a quote?
> ...


I am glad to see that you don't think Trump is a racist.


----------



## jillian (Apr 4, 2017)

EvMetro said:


> I have never read or heard anything that Trump has ever said that is racist, yet I have seen lefties imply that he is.  I assert that Trump is not a racist, but I will retract this if somebody could post a link to an actual quote of Trump saying something racist.  I have seen plenty of allegations that Trump said things that are racist, but never an actual verifiable legitimate quote.  Anybody got a link to such a quote?



then you aren't listening.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 4, 2017)

Aries said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...



Anything else or are you out of juice (already) ?


----------



## BrokeLoser (Apr 4, 2017)

Pogo said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...



You and your retarded "strawman" bit....find some new material...and stop playing the bitter old hag bit.


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 4, 2017)

Aries said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...


What do Mexicans have to do with racism?  There needs to be something about race here for there to be racism, and Mexicans are not a race.


----------



## ptbw forever (Apr 4, 2017)

Pogo said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Attacking those who assert the FACT that black people are immensely racist due to the ignorance that your ilk spread about what "racism" actually is.

You are a black supremacist defending a narrative of black moral superiority to whites and too stupid to even know it.


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 4, 2017)

jillian said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > I have never read or heard anything that Trump has ever said that is racist, yet I have seen lefties imply that he is.  I assert that Trump is not a racist, but I will retract this if somebody could post a link to an actual quote of Trump saying something racist.  I have seen plenty of allegations that Trump said things that are racist, but never an actual verifiable legitimate quote.  Anybody got a link to such a quote?
> ...


Please quote what I missed.


----------



## Tom Horn (Apr 4, 2017)

Here in Arizona, we get the interior rural peons who've never seen a blonde white girl before.  They stare in disbelief and then start elbowing each other with comments about what they'd like to do to her.   All of them are rapists in theory and although not many follow through, it's only for lack of opportunity.  They rape each other every chance they get...from the Coyotes out in the desert to the overseers in the fields who rape the females in broad daylight.  I doubt Trump knows how bad it is for their own women, but once again his guess turns out to be true.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 4, 2017)

80zephyr said:


> And? Back in those days, property values would suffer if a black family moved in. That's not discrimination. That's business.
> 
> Heres what real discrimination looks like:
> *
> ...



Yyyyyeah unfortunately that's a mythological uncorroborated quote.  And even if it were real it doesn't exhibit racism.  Racism means the belief that one race is inferior to another.  Ain't there.




80zephyr said:


> *"A few years ago, this guy would have been getting us coffee," the former president(Clinton) told the liberal lion from Massachusetts, according to the gossipy new campaign book, "Game Change."
> 
> The book says Kennedy was deeply offended and recounted the conversation to friends with fury. *



Once again --- no value judgment present.  An observation perhaps on changing social stereotypes but no indication of a belief in a racial hierarchy.

This is always the pitfall of wags who (a) try to use a term they don't begin to understand, and who (b) can't read.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Apr 4, 2017)

EvMetro said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > , when he claimed Mexicans are rapists... none of those things set off a bell for you?
> ...



What he said was absolutely true and perfectly on point.
This country is so pussified that even truths can't be spoken without pussies criticizing to the nth degree....it's BULLSHIT! 
Sack-up and get your "group" to start acting right and the stereotype goes away....simple shit!


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 4, 2017)

Aries said:


> Over analyze all you want. His message is loud and clear.


You have failed a dozen times on this thread to produce the racist quote, yet you shamelessly keep attempting to post something that works.  Please stop this shameful behavior, and go find something of merit to post.  A legitimate verifiable quote of something he said that is racist, or some proof that he is.  Not allegations either.  Stop this shameful thing where you throw shit against the wall to see if anything sticks.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 4, 2017)

EvMetro said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...



I've never made such an assertion. Just got done saying, that's your strawman.  Just got done saying, we're in no position to know.  I know that's what you're fishing for but you fail at master baiting.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 4, 2017)

Pogo said:


> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > And? Back in those days, property values would suffer if a black family moved in. That's not discrimination. That's business.
> ...


----------



## Pogo (Apr 4, 2017)

BrokeLoser said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...



Hey, talk to the OP.  He's the one who trotted it in here in the first place.

What was your name again?  Say it for us.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 4, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...





No I'm afraid I've never been black, kkklown.  But I do know irony when I see it.  Such as for example using a blanket generalization about a race, to make an assertion about racism.

Or as we say in emoticons -- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Holy shit summa y'all are dense.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Apr 4, 2017)

Pogo said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Yeah, yeah...your strawman shit is gay! I've noticed you flee logical debate with that play...IT'S GAY!
Haha...my name is Pogo-stick and I'd love to go for a ride on your D_ _ K!


----------



## Pogo (Apr 4, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > 80zephyr said:
> ...



Was there a point coming with this?

Or are you afraid to make it?


----------



## Dragonlady (Apr 4, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...



No, it would be up to YOU to prove it.  You're the ones making the claim he isn't a racist.  The Department of Justice says otherwise, and they have the law suits to back it up.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Apr 4, 2017)

Dragonlady said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...



He made the claim moron, again..you're not an American and I don't give two shits what you have to say


----------



## Pogo (Apr 4, 2017)

BrokeLoser said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...



Again ---- tell it to the OP.  He's the klown trotting in an assertion he can't link. 

Regardless what your private dalliances are   --- that's what a strawman looks like, Sparkles.


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 4, 2017)

65 posts, and not one link to a racist comment from Trump.  I guess Trump is not a racist.  Thanks Pogo and Aeries for helping to illustrate that Trump is not a racist.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Apr 4, 2017)

Tom Horn said:


> Here in Arizona, we get the interior rural peons who've never seen a blonde white girl before.  They stare in disbelief and then start elbowing each other with comments about what they'd like to do to her.   All of them are rapists in theory and although not many follow through, it's only for lack of opportunity.  They rape each other every chance they get...from the Coyotes out in the desert to the overseers in the fields who rape the females in broad daylight.  I doubt Trump knows how bad it is for their own women, but once again his guess turns out to be true.



Oh the TRUE blonde woman...a real life a Unicorn of sorts. I remember when we use to have them here in Southern California...before the invasion forced them to extinction.

Isn't it almost customary within Hispanic culture to rape and molest within the familia? This is a serious question...I thought I studied it once upon a time.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 4, 2017)

EvMetro said:


> 65 posts, and not one link to a racist comment from Trump.  I guess Trump is not a racist.  Thanks Pogo and Aeries for helping to illustrate that Trump is not a racist.



We can't do that.  That would require proving a negative.

But we did prove that Strawman is still a logical fallacy.  As if we needed to.

/thread


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 4, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Correct.  And the fact that you trotted a strawman in with your OP doesn't mean anybody asserted it.
> Funny how that works.  Assume petard aaaand ............ HOIST.



Aeries is just one example of why there is no strawman.  The crazy amount of results that come up on google when you type in Trump and Racist and hit search, is another reason why there is no strawman.  Lefties have been asserting that Trump is a racist since the day Trump gave his announcement speech, so the notion that lefties claim Trump is a racist is not a strawman.  I asserted that Trump is not a racist, even though the left pushes the claim that he is.  You would have something with your strawman complaint if the left wasn't insisting that Trump is a racist, but they really are pushing this crap, and they have been from day one.  If somebody proves my assertion wrong, I will retract it.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 4, 2017)

EvMetro said:


> Aeries is just one example of why there is no strawman. The crazy amount of results that come up on google when you type in Trump and Racist and hit search, is another reason why there is no strawman.



The day Google Search gets a USMB account and posts that here, then that day you'll have a legitimate basis.  I can find a site that declares Elvis and Andy Kaufmann had a love child and are living on Pluto if I want.  Doesn't make it an "assertion" to be rebutted.




EvMetro said:


> Lefties have been asserting that Trump is a racist since the day Trump gave his announcement speech, so the notion that lefties claim Trump is a racist is not a strawman.



Then where's you link?  Your quote? 

---- exactly.  Strawman.




EvMetro said:


> asserted that Trump is not a racist, even though the left pushes the claim that he is. You would have something with your strawman complaint if the left wasn't insisting that Trump is a racist,



Ipse dixit fallacy fails.   Find a hobby.


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 4, 2017)

Pogo said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Aeries is just one example of why there is no strawman. The crazy amount of results that come up on google when you type in Trump and Racist and hit search, is another reason why there is no strawman.
> ...


You have got to be kidding me.  Are you really going to argue that the left has not asserted that Trump is a racist?  C'mon...


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 4, 2017)

Aries said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > I've listened to him for over a year now and have yet to hear him say anything that would lead me to believe he is a racist.
> ...


You are lying.


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 4, 2017)

One thing that I have noticed on this particular board, is what lefties do after they are in check mate.  On most political boards, they call you a troll or a racist, and they like to say you are on ignore.  The lefties on this site seem to just disappear once they lose, and then show up on another thread where they start throwing crap against the walls to see what sticks.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 4, 2017)

Muhammed said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



ARIES crapped out a long time ago.


----------



## Aries (Apr 4, 2017)

BrokeLoser said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...


Yea you seem like you offer


EvMetro said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...


Why are we acting like "the left asserted trump was racist".... his disdain and mistreatment of minorities has been well known and well documented his whole life.


----------



## ricechickie (Apr 4, 2017)

He's a dog whistle racist.  He says things that appeal to racists, but has plausible deniability when called on it.

Case in point: his little spiel about Mexicans.  He told everyone that Mexico was sending bad people to the US, the rapists, the murderers, and drug dealers.....then he said, some of them, he assumes, are good people.

What he did was paint Mexicans who come here (and let's face it, Mexicans in general) as violent criminals, while conceding that there MAY be some good ones.

Full quote:

Donald Trump’s false comments connecting Mexican immigrants and crime


----------



## Aries (Apr 4, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


Apple doesn't fall far from the tree. Trump fell from daddy with the same short distance and top heavy trajectory that this chubby fellow is falling to the ground.


----------



## Aries (Apr 4, 2017)

Tom Horn said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > So when he called former miss america miss housekeeping because of her Hispanic heritage, when he said a Mexican judge couldn't do his job honestly because of his heritage, when he claimed Mexicans are rapists... none of those things set off a bell for you?
> ...


Judges of other ethnicities are entrusted daily to make fair decisions regardless of race. To imply a specific judge can't do that because he is Hispanic is racist. Plus..the judge was AMERICAN born!


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Apr 4, 2017)

Dragonlady said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...



Pay attention, Mona...this is the comment I responded to

_"Have you even attempted to look into the topic? There's plenty of material, really, decades worth."
_
He made the claim I asked him to back it up. Now sit down and shut up


----------



## Pogo (Apr 4, 2017)

EvMetro said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...



Excellent.  He tosses Appeal to Ignorance onto his own fallacy funeral pyre.  Collect the hole set.



I can go find a blog somewhere that asserts Barack O'bama not only was born in Kenya but that Hitler was his daddy.  That doesn't give me any basis to plop it in here and demand YOU defend it.

Think about it.


----------



## Aries (Apr 4, 2017)

Aries said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...


So by


SassyIrishLass said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


That a how you speak to people behind your cross avatar? Lolololol


----------



## ptbw forever (Apr 4, 2017)

Pogo said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


My point about your support of black moral supremacy was obviously way over your head, but I am going to try to explain it to you anyway:

If a society decides to teach for generations that racism is mostly or entirely the fault of one race, the other races in said society will believe they can't be racist and engage in much more racism than the race instilled with guilt.

If a society decides that they must change the definition of racism("prejudice + power") to better suit an agenda and remove the moral component to it, that will lead to the races that were told they can't be racist being subconsciously racist on a mass scale.

Since non-whites are told they can't be racist ever frequently, and they are rarely ever punished solely for being racist, that leads to non-whites being doomed to think that common racist speech in their communities is perfectly normal and acceptable.

And when you believe that only white people need to have tolerance training, and non-whites magically just do and say the right things when they have been free to do and say many wrong things all their lives, that is assigning a great deal of inherent moral superiority to non-whites.

When you assign superior moral traits to blacks, you are in fact a black supremacist.

BTW, black supremacists are individuals who believe in black supremacy, not black people who believe they are superior for a completely unspecified reason.

Nice try, moron.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Apr 4, 2017)

Aries said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Horn said:
> ...



Yeah I'm not your typical meek little Christian you loons love to portray us as...now get to those links, times a wasting


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 4, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> He's a dog whistle racist.  He says things that appeal to racists, but has plausible deniability when called on it.
> 
> Case in point: his little spiel about Mexicans.  He told everyone that Mexico was sending bad people to the US, the rapists, the murderers, and drug dealers.....then he said, some of them, he assumes, are good people.
> 
> What he did was paint Mexicans who come here (and let's face it, Mexicans in general) as violent criminals, while conceding that there MAY be some good ones.



Why are you talking about Mexicans on a thread about racism?


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 4, 2017)

85 posts now, and still no racist quote from Trump.  This thread will be a great reference in the future, whenever somebody here alleges that Trump is a racist.  I will back able to refer to this thread as the one where all the lefties of this forum have demonstrated that Trump is not a racist.  Thanks lefties!


----------



## BrokeLoser (Apr 4, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> He's a dog whistle racist.  He says things that appeal to racists, but has plausible deniability when called on it.
> 
> Case in point: his little spiel about Mexicans.  He told everyone that Mexico was sending bad people to the US, the rapists, the murderers, and drug dealers.....then he said, some of them, he assumes, are good people.
> 
> ...



Hmmmm?
Fact-Check: Donald Trump Did Not Call All Mexicans 'Rapists' and 'Criminals' - Breitbart


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 4, 2017)

BrokeLoser said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > He's a dog whistle racist.  He says things that appeal to racists, but has plausible deniability when called on it.
> ...



He is dodging by talking about Mexicans in a thread about racism.  
Trump never called Mexicans rapists, here is what he said:

“When Mexico sends its people, they’re not sending their best. They’re not sending you. They’re not sending you. They’re sending people that have lots of problems, and they’re bringing those problems with us. They’re bringing drugs. They’re bringing crime. They’re rapists. And some, I assume, are good people.”

Let's have a closer look at this:

In the first sentence, he is talking about people who he alleges that Mexico sends, and he has excluded "Mexico's best" from the people who he is talking about. This first sentence clearly shows that Trump was not commenting on "all" Mexicans, just the people who Mexico sends who are not also not Mexico's best. 

Ok, next sentence. "They're not sending you, they're not sending you", sounds like it is open to interpretation, but the one thing we do know is that he is not talking about Mexico's best, or all Mexicans.

The next sentence really narrows things down as far as who he is talking about. "They're sending people who have lots of problems, and they are bringing those problems with us." Here, he has narrowed down who he is talking about to people Mexico sends, who are not Mexico's best, certainly not every Mexican everywhere, and who are bringing problems. His grammar is pretty screwed up with the "us" thing, but it does not appear he is intending on including "us" as who he is talking about.

This next part is not describing who he is talking about, but tells us some of the "problems" of the people who Mexico sends who are bringing problems. "They're bringing drugs, They're bringing crime. They're rapists." Those problems that this isolated group of people who are not Mexico's best, not you, not all Mexicans, and who have problems, do sound pretty bad, so I am sure glad that Trump brought these things up. These things need to be brought up and be handled.

Last sentence: "And some I assume, are good people." It was pretty generous that Trump added this on, considering the kinds of problems that this isolated group of people are bringing. He assumes that some of these people who Mexico sends who are not Mexico's best, not you, not all Mexicans, and who are bringing such problems are actually good people.

Now we know who Trump was talking about: 
An isolated group of people who Mexico sends who are not Mexico's best, not you, and who bring lots of problems.

Now we know who he was not talking about:
He was not talking about Mexico's best, or all Mexicans, or you.


----------



## 80zephyr (Apr 5, 2017)

Pogo said:


> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > And? Back in those days, property values would suffer if a black family moved in. That's not discrimination. That's business.
> ...



And yet you believe that Trump is a racist using even less evidence than I did.

Surprising.

Mark


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 5, 2017)

Aries said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...



So, you have no more references, the ones you had have been disproven, and now you're on speculative rhetoric. Got it!

I'm beginning to think you lied in your introduction here.


----------



## Aries (Apr 5, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


Im beginning to think I could tell you the world was round and you wouldn't believe me. When things are of public record.. arrests, lawsuits, quotes.. No one should have to spoon feed you, really.


----------



## Aries (Apr 5, 2017)

80zephyr said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > 80zephyr said:
> ...


"you believe trump is a racist"
LOL like its some urban legend.
Listen to the man talk. Maybe you have a hard time identifying racism when it is in front of you. (common GOP problem)


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 5, 2017)

Aries said:


> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Listening to to you "talk" it's glaringly obvious you're no professor and just another leftist messageboard shill.


----------



## jknowgood (Apr 5, 2017)

Aries said:


> Okay you're a lively crew! We can start from the beginning of his career. Under daddy (kkk) dearests wing, they discriminated against minorites and wouldn't rent to black people.. were sued.


Oh my you go back to his dad? You did know Obama's daddy was open in his hatred of America. Lol, you're an idiot.


----------



## Aries (Apr 5, 2017)

jknowgood said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > Okay you're a lively crew! We can start from the beginning of his career. Under daddy (kkk) dearests wing, they discriminated against minorites and wouldn't rent to black people.. were sued.
> ...


yea so much he procreated with an American. Sorry I try to steer away from the fake news. Daddy trump and the KKK though, that's a matter of public record.


----------



## Desperado (Apr 5, 2017)

Even the Democrats never thought he was a racist until he became President.


----------



## Aries (Apr 5, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > 80zephyr said:
> ...


No one claimed to be a professor. Do you always make things up or do you ever take observation and evidence from the physical world around you?


----------



## jknowgood (Apr 5, 2017)

Aries said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...


It's part of public record that Obama's dad hated america, was an alcoholic and druggie, and was a womanizer. If you really want to link a dad to the man of today, and you blindly followed Obama.


----------



## Aries (Apr 5, 2017)

Desperado said:


> Even the Democrats never thought he was a racist until he became President.


Really? That's why he's been sued for discrimination since the start of his career? Everyone knew he was a racist but no one cared until he ran for president. Racist old lunatic failing business man, ah who cares. Racist old failing president, there's a problem!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 5, 2017)

Aries said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...



It seems I assumed a bit too much when you said you were a historian.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 5, 2017)

Aries said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > Even the Democrats never thought he was a racist until he became President.
> ...



He was sued but he won, frankly, this ground has already been covered.

It appears you have nothing left in your repoirtoire.


----------



## Aries (Apr 5, 2017)

jknowgood said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


I mean was Obama raised by his father at all?
To be honest I never really looked into Obamas childhood, as he is a well adjusted adult. Trumps manic state really inspired me to look into his childhood, ever wonder what creates a monster?


----------



## Aries (Apr 5, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


So you can't define historian? I am sorry, I am having trouble understanding where your reading comprehension is failing you.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 5, 2017)

Aries said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...





Obama was raised by his crazy Communist grandfather because his mom was out in search of BBC.


----------



## jknowgood (Apr 5, 2017)

Aries said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...


He wrote a book about him. Thanks for proving you blindly followed him.


----------



## Aries (Apr 5, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > Desperado said:
> ...


You're right, the grounds been covered for decades. Trump is a racist. 
Keep denying it reality denier.


----------



## Aries (Apr 5, 2017)

jknowgood said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


I didn't provide that. I provide that his calm and normal demeanor made it possible for me to listen to him and follow what i did or did not agree with. I provided that trump and his manic behavior encouraged me to look into his upbringing. His mental instability is glaring, worrisome, and certainly needs to be checked into.


----------



## Aries (Apr 5, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


BBC?
would you like to clarify so I can point out your glaring prejudice?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 5, 2017)

Aries said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...




*"We have never discriminated, and we never would. There have been a number of local actions *

*against us, and we've won them all. We were charged with discrimination, and *

*we proved in court that we did *

*not discriminate."
*


----------



## Aries (Apr 5, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...


I never thought of Christians as meek. But I did think they were suppose to try and be nice to one another...


----------



## Aries (Apr 5, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


Oh is that straight from the horse's mouth? How reliable.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 5, 2017)

Aries said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...



BIG BLACK COCK. Would you care to provide an instance of where Obama's mother "Stanley" was coupled with a white man ever? You will not be able to.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 5, 2017)

Aries said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...



Straight from the NY Times.

Major Landlord Accused of Antiblack Bias in City


It's more reliable than anything you've posted.

Your Fred Trump reference doesn't support your narrative either, because he was released without being charged.


----------



## Aries (Apr 5, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


Why are you concerned with the color of men she is sexually attracted to? Do you believe that matters?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 5, 2017)

Aries said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...



Only in that she was out chasing men instead of raising her child.


----------



## FJO (Apr 5, 2017)

Pogo said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > blacks can be some of the biggest racists on the planet
> ...



Can be??? They ARE!!


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 5, 2017)

BrokeLoser said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > I have never read or heard anything that Trump has ever said that is racist, yet I have seen lefties imply that he is.  I assert that Trump is not a racist, but I will retract this if somebody could post a link to an actual quote of Trump saying something racist.  I have seen plenty of allegations that Trump said things that are racist, but never an actual verifiable legitimate quote.  Anybody got a link to such a quote?
> ...


Fake story
She never lived there


----------



## Aries (Apr 5, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


FBI has released hundreds of pages of documentation with overwhelming evidence of discrimination. You can't deny that, if you think all the witnesses were lying and trump is secretly not a racist, just likes to speak like one... then fine say that. But you needing to be spoon fed public info is getting tiring.


----------



## FJO (Apr 5, 2017)

Tom Horn said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > So when he called former miss america miss housekeeping because of her Hispanic heritage, when he said a Mexican judge couldn't do his job honestly because of his heritage, when he claimed Mexicans are rapists... none of those things set off a bell for you?
> ...



And, of course, any judge with a grudge deserves to be referred to as "so called".


----------



## Aries (Apr 5, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


and the color of their skin comes into play where? Many white men are very critical of white women who sleep with black men. I'm not sure what it is, racism or ego??? Could you let me in on the secret? I don't understand how someone's sexual preferences are the business of the GOP, but they seem to be obsessed with it.


----------



## ptbw forever (Apr 5, 2017)

Aries said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...


Not as much as black men are critical of black women who sleep with white men(or "white boys" as both black men and black women often call us).


----------



## Aries (Apr 5, 2017)

FJO said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...


the hypocrisy from the right is extremely frustrating. A young black kid who's afraid of a cop with a grudge (because cops have a long  to mistreat african americans, are ridiculous crazy anti police.... but when a white man thinks a minority judge can't perform his job because of a grudge then hes totally right.


ptbw forever said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


yes, far more critical.. but why? I had a white friend tell me that she would never have sex with an Italian, because it was just dirty. Same as blacks or hispanics. Imagine the surprise my Sicilian ass felt... whats the deal?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 5, 2017)

"Do you think if I wanted to be a member they would have turned me down? I wouldn’t join that club, because they don’t take blacks and Jews.”

-Donald J. Trump on The Palm Beach Bath and Tennis Club _1990_

How Donald Trump Beat Palm Beach Society and Won the Fight for Mar-a-Lago

Donald Trump is not a racist and was never considered to be until he won the GOP nomination.


----------



## FJO (Apr 5, 2017)

Pogo said:


> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > And? Back in those days, property values would suffer if a black family moved in. That's not discrimination. That's business.
> ...



Accusing others that they just can't understand, and calling others racists, is the last refuge of a TRUE racist.

Almost always of non-Caucasian persuasion.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Apr 5, 2017)

*The "A Punk Is a Hunk" Cult
*
The race card is a Joker.  Degenerate losers play it to make themselves feel like winners.


----------



## Richard-H (Apr 5, 2017)

I'm and liberal who can't stand Trump. But I don't think he's racist. He's a New Yorker (like myself). Generally, racism is considered to be pure stupidity by most New Yorkers. New Yorkers live in close proximity with and interact with people of all different races, nationalities, ethnic groups and religions. It's hard to be a racist when you've known all different types of people your whole life.

Besides which, if New Yorkers were racist, New York would quickly turn into a hell hole.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 5, 2017)

rightwinger said:


>



And wrongwinger self-owns. Good job! 

Speaking of Taco Bowl:

"Hi everyone, Attached is a script for a new video we’d like to use to mop up some more taco bowl engagement, and demonstrate the Trump actually isn’t trying."

^DNC trying to garner Latino votes.

WikiLeaks - Search the DNC email database


----------



## ptbw forever (Apr 5, 2017)

Richard-H said:


> I'm and liberal who can't stand Trump. But I don't think he's racist. He's a New Yorker (like myself). Generally, racism is considered to be pure stupidity by most New Yorkers. New Yorkers live in close proximity with and interact with people of all different races, nationalities, ethnic groups and religions. It's hard to be a racist when you've known all different types of people your whole life.
> 
> Besides which, if New Yorkers were racist, New York would quickly turn into a hell hole.


Most people live with far more "diversity" in their lives than "anti-racist" idiots will ever admit.

Using your logic no Americans or westerners can be racist.


----------



## FJO (Apr 5, 2017)

Dragonlady said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...





rightwinger said:


>



Shame and curses on the racist orange bastard for the nerve to say that he loves tacos and Hispanics.

THE HORROR!!


----------



## Aries (Apr 5, 2017)

FJO said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


SHAME is right! enough with the lies! He has attacked the hispanic community at every turn! He has said hispanic judges can not trusted to be fair and honest because they are hispanic. He has called former Miss America miss housekeeping. He has called Mexicans criminals and rapists!
SHAME ON HIM!
It is clear what he thinks of hispanics....


----------



## L.K.Eder (Apr 5, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > Okay you're a lively crew! We can start from the beginning of his career. Under daddy (kkk) dearests wing, they discriminated against minorites and wouldn't rent to black people.. were sued.
> ...


did not win, NEXT!!


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 5, 2017)

Aries said:


> SHAME is right! enough with the lies! He has attacked the hispanic community at every turn! He has said hispanic judges can not trusted to be fair and honest because they are hispanic. He has called former Miss America miss housekeeping. He has called Mexicans criminals and rapists!
> SHAME ON HIM!
> It is clear what he thinks of hispanics....



130 posts now, and not a shred of evidence of racism.  Why are you discussing Mexicans in a racism thread?  Trying to dodge the fact that you can't post a shred of evidence of racism?


----------



## debbiedowner (Apr 5, 2017)

It could go one way or another in this article.

Is Donald Trump Racist? Here's what the record shows


----------



## Aries (Apr 5, 2017)

L.K.Eder said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...


This conversation is una


EvMetro said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > SHAME is right! enough with the lies! He has attacked the hispanic community at every turn! He has said hispanic judges can not trusted to be fair and honest because they are hispanic. He has called former Miss America miss housekeeping. He has called Mexicans criminals and rapists!
> ...


how can one provide evidence to the blind? Do you read braille?


----------



## Aries (Apr 5, 2017)

EvMetro said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > SHAME is right! enough with the lies! He has attacked the hispanic community at every turn! He has said hispanic judges can not trusted to be fair and honest because they are hispanic. He has called former Miss America miss housekeeping. He has called Mexicans criminals and rapists!
> ...


Republicans this year: How can you say donald trump is racist? Wheres the evidence?
Dems: *Lists 50+ direct quotes* *Cites discrimination cases*
Republicans: I don't see anything here, where is the evidence?

Republicans last year: A random, uncredible website says there's a pizza shop sex ring linked to the dems!
Dems: Any evidence?
Republicans: Evidence, what's that? We don't do science.


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 5, 2017)

Aries said:


> how can one provide evidence to the blind? Do you read braille?


Just post a link to the legitimate quote right here on this thread, you can just type in English.  I am not interested in hearing stuff about Mexicans either, I need to see something that involves race, since there has to be race involved for there to be racism.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 5, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Trump posting that picture and text and thinking it will endear him to Hispanics is all you need to know about his Racism


----------



## Aries (Apr 5, 2017)

EvMetro said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


Dont be such a nit picker. If you discriminate against someone because of where they come from or their ethnic make up you are a racist. Stop trying to weasel out of it. 

Is Donald Trump Racist? 15 Controversial Quotes President-Elect Said About Blacks, Hispanics, Jews, Asians And Obama

 “Black guys counting my money! I hate it. The only kind of people I want counting my money are short guys wearing yarmulkes… Those are the only kind of people I want counting my money. Nobody else…Besides that, I tell you something else. I think that’s guy’s lazy. And it’s probably not his fault because laziness is a trait in blacks,” John O’Donnell, a former president of Trump Plaza Hotel and Casino in Atlantic City, quoted Trump saying to him in his 1991 book. In May 1997, Trump was asked about his comment during an interview with Playboy, and he confirmed that “the stuff” O’Donnell wrote about him were “probably true.”


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 5, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Trump posting that picture and text and thinking it will endear him to Hispanics is all you need to know about his Racism



What do hispanics have to do with racism?


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 5, 2017)

Aries said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...


----------



## Aries (Apr 5, 2017)

he has continually attacked every race but his own for years.. he grew up being taught white supremacy. He practiced it in business dealings with his father, and when he got older he practiced them on his own. He spews racial slurs, stereotypes, and race baiting statements as if it is his job.


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 5, 2017)

Aries said:


> Dont be such a nit picker. If you discriminate against someone because of where they come from or their ethnic make up you are a racist. Stop trying to weasel out of it.
> 
> ”



There absolutely has to be a race involved for there to be racism.


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 5, 2017)

Aries said:


> he has continually attacked every race but his own for years..



You have already said that he HAS attacked his own race.  Most Mexicans and hispanics are the same race as Trump.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 5, 2017)

Aries said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...



Published On 11/17/16 AT 10:04 AM 


Ayep, Trump wasn't racist until he won the GOP primaries. 

But by all means, keep the crap up! All it does is expose how desperate and unethical Democrats are.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Apr 5, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...



was trump the GOP nominee in 2011? or in 1999, or in 1991, or in 1989, or in 1973?


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 5, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Published On 11/17/16 AT 10:04 AM
> 
> 
> Ayep, Trump wasn't racist until he won the GOP primaries.
> ...



All those links that Aeries keeps posting are only links to sites making allegations.  I predicted that this would happen right there in my op, because I have already done this routine with many other lefties in the past.  I even predicted in my first few posts that lefties would post the huffpo thing of 15 racist quotes, but Aeries picked the 16 racist quotes instead.  Lefties google what they are looking for, and they always pick the low hanging fruit in the google search results, but I have already been down all these roads with lefties long before Aeries came along and tried.  Aeries is just another moth flying into the flame.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 5, 2017)

EvMetro said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Published On 11/17/16 AT 10:04 AM
> ...



  Was it PF or TPF you were on?


----------



## Ted Frazier (Apr 5, 2017)

EvMetro said:


> I have never read or heard anything that Trump has ever said that is racist, yet I have seen lefties imply that he is.  I assert that Trump is not a racist, but I will retract this if somebody could post a link to an actual quote of Trump saying something racist.  I have seen plenty of allegations that Trump said things that are racist, but never an actual verifiable legitimate quote.  Anybody got a link to such a quote?


LOL.


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 5, 2017)

L.K.Eder said:


> was trump the GOP nominee in 2011? or in 1999, or in 1991, or in 1989, or in 1973?



Do you have quotes or evidence of Trump racism for these years or any years?  I am not looking for allegations, I am looking for legitimate conclusive evidence.  Remember, I can sue you or anybody else for being racist, but that would not be legitimate conclusive evidence.  Whatcha got?


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 5, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Was it PF or TPF you were on?



Lol, I have been on both.  I am still on tpf, but I don't post much over there.  I ran this same type of thread for a year over on pf back in Jan 2016.  Hundreds of posts of lefties trying to post evidence of Trump racism for well over a year on that thread, but nobody was ever successful.  That thread has all of the stuff that Aeries has tried on this one, plus all the stuff that Aeries has not even tried yet.

Once lefties finally give up trying to make Mexican a race, and finally figure out that there really needs to be race for there to be racism, they are stuck with trying to frame him as being racist to blacks.  There is not much out there besides the apartment and real estate suits from the old days, but that does not stop lefties from trying to use them.  The only problem, is that they are only lawsuits and allegations, so of course they don't work.

Then you have the low hanging fruit on the google results, like the Huffpo article of 15 racist things, and the articles that we see Aeries posting.  They are only posting propaganda and allegations though, no actual evidence.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 5, 2017)

EvMetro said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Trump posting that picture and text and thinking it will endear him to Hispanics is all you need to know about his Racism
> ...



See what they think of Trump


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 5, 2017)

There we have it! 150 posts so far and no evidence of Trump being a racist.  We have a lefty saying that there does not need to be race for there to be racism, and we have seen some links to propaganda, allegations / law suits, but still no evidence of racism.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 5, 2017)

EvMetro said:


> There we have it! 150 posts so far and no evidence of Trump being a racist.  We have a lefty saying that there does not need to be race for there to be racism, and we have seen some links to propaganda, allegations / law suits, but still no evidence of racism.



You can't post a single thing that shows Trump is a racist

post
post
post
post
post
post
post
post
post
post

See? I told you .....you can't post a single thing


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 5, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Is there anything that hispanics could possibly think about Trump, who happens to be the same race as most hispanics, that would be evidence that Trump is a racist?


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 5, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > There we have it! 150 posts so far and no evidence of Trump being a racist.  We have a lefty saying that there does not need to be race for there to be racism, and we have seen some links to propaganda, allegations / law suits, but still no evidence of racism.
> ...


Your father is going to be pissed when he sees that you have been posting things with his profile.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 5, 2017)

Trump a racist bigot?

Who could think such a thing?

1. Calls Miss Universe winner from Venezuela.....Miss Housekeeping
2. Claims an American judge with an Hispanic surname unqualified to judge him because of his own anti-Hispanic rants
3. Calls immigrants from Mexico....rapists, murderers and drug dealers. Acknowledges "some" may be OK


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 5, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Trump a racist bigot?
> 
> Who could think such a thing?
> 
> ...


Wrong thread.  This is the one about racism


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 5, 2017)

EvMetro said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Trump a racist bigot?
> ...



But...but.......<sob>....You can't be a racist if you hate brown people!


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 5, 2017)

Aries said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...




​


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Apr 6, 2017)

Aries said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...


*When a Cloud Comes Down to Earth, It Is Called FOG*

How's the weather up there, high in the clouds of self-righteous moral superiority? Do you need more speakers attached to your angel's harp?


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Apr 6, 2017)

EvMetro said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > Dont be such a nit picker. If you discriminate against someone because of where they come from or their ethnic make up you are a racist. Stop trying to weasel out of it.
> ...


*Montezuma's Revenge*

Mexicans are practically pure Indian.  They have as little White blood as American Blacks do.


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 6, 2017)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...


Elizabeth Warren does have those high cheekbones...  It is hard to believe she is white with all that Indian blood and all.


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 6, 2017)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> How's the weather up there, high in the clouds of self-righteous moral superiority? Do you need more speakers attached to your angel's harp?



I just reviewed your recent posts, to see if I could figure out where you are coming from, but your posts are pretty eccentric.  It was fun trying to decode your posts to see what's going on, but I give up. Are you a righty or a lefty?


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 6, 2017)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...





???


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 6, 2017)

Aries said:


> he has continually attacked every race but his own for years..



This is irony, considering that it is posted on this very thread where no such evidence of this has been posted.  According to you, he has in fact attacked his own race, since you stated that he has attacked Mexicans.



> He spews racial slurs, ...


Like what?  Let's see one.


----------



## Aries (Apr 6, 2017)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > FJO said:
> ...


So I should hide my morality  because others are lacking?


----------



## Aries (Apr 6, 2017)

EvMetro said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > he has continually attacked every race but his own for years..
> ...


Trump isn't Mexican. Go take a nap.


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 6, 2017)

Aries said:


> Trump isn't Mexican. Go take a nap.



Who said Trump is Mexican?  We know of course that most Mexicans are the same race as Trump, but I have not seen anybody claim that Trump is Mexican himself.  Was this comment only meant to distract from the fact that you could not substantiate your post?


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 6, 2017)

EvMetro said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > Trump isn't Mexican. Go take a nap.
> ...



He does love his Taco Bowls.....Can't get any more Mexican than that
Somebody needs to check his papers


----------



## Aries (Apr 6, 2017)

EvMetro said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > Trump isn't Mexican. Go take a nap.
> ...


"This is irony, considering that it is posted on this very thread where no such evidence of this has been posted. According to you, he has in fact attacked his own race, since you stated that he has attacked Mexicans."
Are you a robot?


----------



## Aries (Apr 6, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...


Personally I think that Tim Kaine delivering an entire speech in spanish was a much more appropriate, effective, and impressive way to reach out to the hispanic community. But what do I know I'm just a stupid liberal.


----------



## Siete (Apr 6, 2017)

*Trump is not a racist!*


he's a fucking flip flopping idiot.


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 6, 2017)

It must suck to be a lefty and come across a thread that is about Trump not being a racist, has almost 200 replies, but absolutely ZERO evidence that Trump is in fact a racist.  It probably sucks, considering the lefty narrative has been that Trump is a racist, and there has been so much propaganda that says he is.


----------



## Aries (Apr 6, 2017)

EvMetro said:


> It must suck to be a lefty and come across a thread that is about Trump not being a racist, has almost 200 replies, but absolutely ZERO evidence that Trump is in fact a racist.  It probably sucks, considering the lefty narrative has been that Trump is a racist, and there has been so much propaganda that says he is.


When an objective intelligent adult who understands racism and what it is, listens to trump speak, bells go off and they can identify it. It must suck to walk around bumping into walls all day, living day to day with your eyes closed is dangerous!


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 6, 2017)

My eyes have been open through this entire thread, and absolutely ZERO evidence of racism has been posted.  I have seen lefties try to call him a racist without ever identifying which race he is racist against, and I have seen lefties try to call Mexicans a race. 

Here is a prediction about your next post.  It will not contain any evidence of Trump being a racist, and it won't have any quote of Trump saying something racist.  Your next post will only sidestep, derail, invert, divert, or otherwise evade the opening post of this thread.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 6, 2017)

80zephyr said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > Okay you're a lively crew! We can start from the beginning of his career. Under daddy (kkk) dearests wing, they discriminated against minorites and wouldn't rent to black people.. were sued.
> ...


It's not just business. It  is  discrimination. And  if you discriminate based on race or national origin, YOU are a fucking racist


----------



## Pogo (Apr 6, 2017)

FJO said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Excellent, another head flown over.

Ironic how points continue to fly over those who wear that very shape on their hoods.


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 6, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...


Unfortunately for the lefties who have been programmed to think Trump is a racist, nobody has been able to post a single thing here on this thread that proves him racist.  Racism absolutely must involve a race for it to be racism, which is why lefties are stuck trying to use allegations from almost 50 years ago that still don't work.


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 6, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Excellent, another head flown over.
> 
> Ironic how points continue to fly over those who wear that very shape on their hoods.




Almost 200 posts here, and ZERO evidence of racism!

I just found the video in your signature, where Trump is mocking Ted Cruz:

Did Trump really mock reporter's disability? Videos could back him up


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 6, 2017)

Aries said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > It must suck to be a lefty and come across a thread that is about Trump not being a racist, has almost 200 replies, but absolutely ZERO evidence that Trump is in fact a racist.  It probably sucks, considering the lefty narrative has been that Trump is a racist, and there has been so much propaganda that says he is.
> ...




= you are full of shit and you know it.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 6, 2017)

EvMetro said:


> My eyes have been open through this entire thread, and absolutely ZERO evidence of racism has been posted.  I have seen lefties try to call him a racist without ever identifying which race he is racist against, and I have seen lefties try to call Mexicans a race.
> 
> Here is a prediction about your next post.  It will not contain any evidence of Trump being a racist, and it won't have any quote of Trump saying something racist.  Your next post will only sidestep, derail, invert, divert, or otherwise evade the opening post of this thread.


All we know is what we see


Racist is as racist does


----------



## TheDude (Apr 6, 2017)

EvMetro said:


> I have never read or heard anything that Trump has ever said that is racist, yet I have seen lefties imply that he is.  I assert that Trump is not a racist, but I will retract this if somebody could post a link to an actual quote of Trump saying something racist.  I have seen plenty of allegations that Trump said things that are racist, but never an actual verifiable legitimate quote.  Anybody got a link to such a quote?




He's a white Republican, so he's racist.  It's just how the left operates.


----------



## Aries (Apr 6, 2017)

When the Republicans stop making policies that oppress minorities and perpetuate wealth inequity, maybe they'll lose that label...


----------



## tycho1572 (Apr 6, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > My eyes have been open through this entire thread, and absolutely ZERO evidence of racism has been posted.  I have seen lefties try to call him a racist without ever identifying which race he is racist against, and I have seen lefties try to call Mexicans a race.
> ...


You're right .

This is a vid I recently saw. I think you'll like it.....


----------



## TheDude (Apr 6, 2017)

Aries said:


> When the Republicans stop making policies that oppress minorities and perpetuate wealth inequity, maybe they'll lose that label...



Oppress, like failing to allow men to use the women's bathroom.  Stupid oppressors.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 6, 2017)

Aries said:


> When the Republicans stop making policies that oppress minorities and perpetuate wealth inequity, maybe they'll lose that label...




Brainless partisan nonsense from a kid parroting some lefty professors.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 6, 2017)

EvMetro said:


> I have never read or heard anything that Trump has ever said that is racist, yet I have seen lefties imply that he is.  I assert that Trump is not a racist, but I will retract this if somebody could post a link to an actual quote of Trump saying something racist.  I have seen plenty of allegations that Trump said things that are racist, but never an actual verifiable legitimate quote.  Anybody got a link to such a quote?





> rac·ist
> [ˈrāsəst]
> javascript:void(0)
> NOUN
> ...




Study that definition because you need to understand what a racist is before concluding that Trump is not a racist because you never heard him say anything that was overtly racist. True I never cam across an account of his using the N work, of calling Latinos by a derogatory epilate. He has never said, to the best of my knowledge, that blacks or Latinos are inherently inferior in any way.

However, whether or not someone deserves the moniker of "racist" is not just determined by what overt, hateful things that they might say, but by their actions, policies, and attitudes towards minorities over time. Racism is stereotyping a racial or ethnic minority- having different expectations of them and making assumptions about them. Trump has indeed proven himself to be a racist.

Here are some examples of Trumps racism. Of his disrespect and contempt for people of color and of different ethnicities. He actually seems to believe that if you're black, you know all other black people and have a line of communications to them

Trump asks black reporter to schedule meeting with Black Caucus



> President Donald Trump raised eyebrows Thursday afternoon when he asked a black reporter at a free-wheeling press conference to arrange a meeting with the Congressional Black Caucus.
> 
> “Do you want to set up the meeting?" Trump asked April Ryan, the White House correspondent for American Urban Radio Networks. “Are they friends of yours? Set up a meeting. Set up the meeting. I would love to meet with the Congressional Black Caucus, I think it's great.”




This after he snubbed the Congressional Black Caucus and lied about it:
Trump, whose political agenda includes trying to improving the lives of African American in crime-ridden city, said recently that he wanted to meet with Cummings but that Cummings canceled because such a meeting would be bad for him politically.



> Cummings said in response: “I have no idea why President Trump would make up a story about me like he did.” Trump to meet with Congressional Black Caucus after all



Here is more:

Here Are 13 Examples Of Donald Trump Being Racist | The Huffington Post




> He attacked Muslim Gold Star parents
> 
> Trump’s retaliation against the parents of a Muslim U.S. Army officer who died while serving in the Iraq War was a clear low point in a campaign full of hateful rhetoric.
> He claimed a judge was biased because “he’s a Mexican”






> In May, Trump implied that Gonzalo Curiel, the federal judge presiding over a class action against the for-profit Trump University, could not fairly hear the case because of his Mexican heritage.





> The Justice Department sued his company ― twice ― for not renting to black people
> When Trump was serving as the president of his family’s real estate company, the Trump Management Corporation, in 1973, the Justice Department sued the company for alleged racial discrimination against black people looking to rent apartments in Brooklyn, Queens and Staten Island.



Those are just the first three. Read the piece and then tell us again how he is not a racist pig! I will add that anyone who defends him is also a racist pig, or in deep denial, or just fucking  stupid!


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 6, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> All we know is what we see



This thread is where you post evidence that you have seen,  and I have seen none posted.  I guess the lefties don't know much then.


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 6, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > I have never read or heard anything that Trump has ever said that is racist, yet I have seen lefties imply that he is.  I assert that Trump is not a racist, but I will retract this if somebody could post a link to an actual quote of Trump saying something racist.  I have seen plenty of allegations that Trump said things that are racist, but never an actual verifiable legitimate quote.  Anybody got a link to such a quote?
> ...


I am not looking for propaganda or allegations, I am looking for legitimate evidence.  Btw, muslims, mexicans, and Hispanics are not races.  The HuffPo stuff is the low hanging fruit that comes up on page one of the Google search results, and has already been discussed on this thread.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 6, 2017)

EvMetro said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...



Just what I expected. You can't refute the. evidence so you attack the source

Mexicans and Muslim are not races ? OK substitute racism for bogot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 6, 2017)

> He attacked Muslim Gold Star parents
> 
> Trump’s retaliation against the parents of a Muslim U.S. Army officer who died while serving in the Iraq War was a clear low point in a campaign full of hateful rhetoric.
> He claimed a judge was biased because “he’s a Mexican”



Muslims are not a race.




> In May, Trump implied that Gonzalo Curiel, the federal judge presiding over a class action against the for-profit Trump University, could not fairly hear the case because of his Mexican heritage.



Mexicans are not a race.



> The Justice Department sued his company ― twice ― for not renting to black people



Suing is not evidence.  I can sue you for being a thief, but suing you is not enough to prove that you are.  Allegations are not evidence.



> When Trump was serving as the president of his family’s real est, the Justice Department sued the company for alleged racial discrimination against black people looking...



"Alleged discrimination "  c'mon...




TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Just what I expected. You can't refute the. evidence so you attack the source
> 
> Mexicans and Muslim are not races ? OK substitute racism for bogot


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 6, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Just what I expected. You can't refute the. evidence so you attack the source
> 
> Mexicans and Muslim are not races ? OK substitute racism for bogot



Dozens of lefties have tried the same low hanging fruit before you did, but I have disputed it all on multiple boards all over the internet.  I have argued the same old HuffPo article dozens of times already, and was able to predict in this very thread that the HuffPo article would come up before you brought it up.  You are like a moth flying into the flame.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 6, 2017)

EvMetro said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > All we know is what we see
> ...



This thread never _presented _"evidence" in the first place.  It's completely founded on a strawman and argument from ignorance.  Once again -------- you cant demand 'evidence' for a point nobody made.


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 6, 2017)

Almost 200 posts of lefties failing to post a shred of evidence that Trump is a racist!  One would think that there is something to learn from 200 posts of lefty failure, but lefties will STILL won't learn from this.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 6, 2017)

EvMetro said:


> Almost 200 posts of lefties failing to post a shred of evidence that Trump is a racist!  One would think that there is something to learn from 200 posts of lefty failure, but lefties will STILL won't learn from this.



Once again for the short bus kids ---- NOBODY NEEDS to post a "shred of evidence" just because you trot in with "look mommy I make strawman all by myself".  And yes, one would think 200 posts of ongoing fallacy would be a teachable moment.  But none so blind.


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 6, 2017)

Pogo said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



This thread is loaded with lefties who claim trump is a racist.  Are you really going to try denying that the left does not insist that Trump is a racist?  Not even a fellow lefty is going to back you on this...


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 7, 2017)

Pogo said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Almost 200 posts of lefties failing to post a shred of evidence that Trump is a racist!  One would think that there is something to learn from 200 posts of lefty failure, but lefties will STILL won't learn from this.
> ...



Still not a shred of evidence that Trump is a racist.  We have you claiming that the left never actually insisted that he is, and we have lefties trying to call comments about Mexicans and muslims racist.  We even have lefties claiming that race does not need to be involved in racism.  200 posts, and not a shred of evidence that the well established lefty position is true.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 7, 2017)

tycho1572 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...



What a laugh

Let see his tax returns and see how much he helps blacks and veterans. yea...they are good for a photo-op but what does he do for black communities?
How many minorities are in executive positions in Trump International?


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 7, 2017)

EvMetro said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...



I've seen these posts before. You are not the first

Make a wild claim.....You can't prove....<blank>
and then proceed to ignore all proof provided
Then pronounce...See?  I told you, you can't prove it


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 7, 2017)

EvMetro said:


> I have never read or heard anything that Trump has ever said that is racist, yet I have seen lefties imply that he is.  I assert that Trump is not a racist, but I will retract this if somebody could post a link to an actual quote of Trump saying something racist.  I have seen plenty of allegations that Trump said things that are racist, but never an actual verifiable legitimate quote.  Anybody got a link to such a quote?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 7, 2017)

EvMetro said:


> I have never read or heard anything that Trump has ever said that is racist, yet I have seen lefties imply that he is.  I assert that Trump is not a racist, but I will retract this if somebody could post a link to an actual quote of Trump saying something racist.  I have seen plenty of allegations that Trump said things that are racist, but never an actual verifiable legitimate quote.  Anybody got a link to such a quote?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 7, 2017)

EvMetro said:


> I have never read or heard anything that Trump has ever said that is racist, yet I have seen lefties imply that he is.  I assert that Trump is not a racist, but I will retract this if somebody could post a link to an actual quote of Trump saying something racist.  I have seen plenty of allegations that Trump said things that are racist, but never an actual verifiable legitimate quote.  Anybody got a link to such a quote?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 7, 2017)

EvMetro said:


> I have never read or heard anything that Trump has ever said that is racist, yet I have seen lefties imply that he is.  I assert that Trump is not a racist, but I will retract this if somebody could post a link to an actual quote of Trump saying something racist.  I have seen plenty of allegations that Trump said things that are racist, but never an actual verifiable legitimate quote.  Anybody got a link to such a quote?



When Barack Obama held a press conference (4/27/11) announcing he would release additional evidence to document his already-established U.S. birth, *the spectacle recalled the days of Jim Crow, when black citizens were required to produce extra documentation, pay poll taxes and take “literacy tests” in a system designed to disenfranchise them.* *Trump followed in these footsteps by demanding that Obama provide evidence never required of any white politician–a parallel heightened when, during a press conference boasting of his role in forcing Obama to release a new version of his birth certificate, he made a new bid to delegitimize Obama by demanding that he release his school records as well.* Ignoring Trump’s Record of Racism


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 7, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > I have never read or heard anything that Trump has ever said that is racist, yet I have seen lefties imply that he is.  I assert that Trump is not a racist, but I will retract this if somebody could post a link to an actual quote of Trump saying something racist.  I have seen plenty of allegations that Trump said things that are racist, but never an actual verifiable legitimate quote.  Anybody got a link to such a quote?
> ...



More allegations, the quotes around the content are fake.  When you research this to find out where and when he actually said this, you will find that it was only alleged that he said this.  Many lefties before you have tried this one, plus all the other ones that you have not tried yet.  As long as you keep going to propaganda sites for your evidence, you will just keep posting propaganda.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 7, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> Given all of Trump's other horrifying immoral, unethical, dishonest, thoroughly reprehensible qualities,
> 
> if it makes you happy to believe that Trump isn't a racist, fine, I'll give you that mulligan.



Please make up a table of qualities with three columns....Obama, Clinton  and Trump.

Then we can discuss where they are on each.


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 7, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > I have never read or heard anything that Trump has ever said that is racist, yet I have seen lefties imply that he is.  I assert that Trump is not a racist, but I will retract this if somebody could post a link to an actual quote of Trump saying something racist.  I have seen plenty of allegations that Trump said things that are racist, but never an actual verifiable legitimate quote.  Anybody got a link to such a quote?
> ...





TheProgressivePatriot said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > I have never read or heard anything that Trump has ever said that is racist, yet I have seen lefties imply that he is.  I assert that Trump is not a racist, but I will retract this if somebody could post a link to an actual quote of Trump saying something racist.  I have seen plenty of allegations that Trump said things that are racist, but never an actual verifiable legitimate quote.  Anybody got a link to such a quote?
> ...



Lefties need to learn basic fact checking skills.  
Did Donald Trump really say those things?


_*“Laziness is a trait in blacks”*_

This is a secondhand quote, something that someone has alleged that Trump said. So it should be viewed with some skepticism.

Trump Plaza Hotel and Casino President John R. O’Donnell, in the 1991 book “Trumped,” claimed that Trump once said that “laziness is a trait in blacks.” Here is the full context for the statement, as described in the book. O’Donnell relates a conversation with Trump about a finance employee, who happens to be black and who O’Donnell believes has shortcomings.

Instantly, Donald was enthused. “Yeah, I never liked the guy. I don’t think he knows what the f––– he’s doing. My accountants up in New York are always complaining about him. He’s not responsive. And isn’t it funny, I’ve got black accountants at the Trump Castle and at Trump Plaza. Black guys counting my money! I hate it. The only kind of people I want counting my money are short guys that wear yarmulkes every day. Those are the kind of people I want counting my money. No one else.”

I couldn’t believe I was hearing this. But Donald went on, “Besides that, I’ve got to tell you something else. I think that the guy is lazy. And it’s probably not his fault because laziness is a trait in blacks. It really is, I believe that. It’s not something they can control. … Don’t you agree?”

So this is clearly a secondhand quote, made in a private conversation and written some years after the fact. Trump called O’Donnell a disgruntled employee, but he initially did not dispute the remarks. “The stuff O’Donnell wrote about me is probably true,” he told Playboy in an interview published in May 1997.


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 7, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > I have never read or heard anything that Trump has ever said that is racist, yet I have seen lefties imply that he is.  I assert that Trump is not a racist, but I will retract this if somebody could post a link to an actual quote of Trump saying something racist.  I have seen plenty of allegations that Trump said things that are racist, but never an actual verifiable legitimate quote.  Anybody got a link to such a quote?
> ...


This originated on a satire twitter account.  Do some fact checking next time.


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 7, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > I have never read or heard anything that Trump has ever said that is racist, yet I have seen lefties imply that he is.  I assert that Trump is not a racist, but I will retract this if somebody could post a link to an actual quote of Trump saying something racist.  I have seen plenty of allegations that Trump said things that are racist, but never an actual verifiable legitimate quote.  Anybody got a link to such a quote?
> ...


The birth certificate was requested because of the prerequisite of that position to be born here.  It is reasonable to request this evidence for people like obama and cruz, since they have foreign born parents.  Trump was not considered racist for requesting the appropriate documentation from cruz.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 7, 2017)

EvMetro said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...


And shit don't stink when you have a cloths pin on your nose

Trump’s Team: The Bigoted, Unhinged Conspiracy Theorists Benefiting From Donald Trump’s Campaign | Right Wing Watch


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 7, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> And shit don't stink when you have a cloths pin on your nose
> 
> Trump’s Team: The Bigoted, Unhinged Conspiracy Theorists Benefiting From Donald Trump’s Campaign | Right Wing Watch



I still don't see any evidence.  It is reasonable to expect that the evidence is something that he really did say, with a source cited, and that it demonstrates that he really does believe his race to be superior to another.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 7, 2017)

EvMetro said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > And shit don't stink when you have a cloths pin on your nose
> ...


What would you accept as evidence?

A confession from Trump........Yes, I am a racist





.


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 7, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


 Is it unreasonable that the evidence is something that he really did say, with a source cited, and that it demonstrates that he really does believe his race to be superior to another?  C'mon, this is basic stuff.  I'm not asking for much here...


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 7, 2017)

EvMetro said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...



You have dismissed over two hundred posts that do just that

Miss Housekeeping?


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 7, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> View attachment 120718



There is some irony here.  It takes about 60 seconds to type the words of this propaganda cartoon "laziness is a trait in blacks", into google, and see what comes up.  It is basic fact checking.  Posting this propaganda was not only a major fail, but the words in the cartoon describe the trait that it took for somebody to post it on this thread in the first place.  Irony.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Apr 7, 2017)

EvMetro said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...


*Running Bern*

Queen Lizzahontas whined
To her snowflake papoose,
"On the palefaces' Trump Train
We're stowaways in the caboose!"


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Apr 7, 2017)

EvMetro said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > How's the weather up there, high in the clouds of self-righteous moral superiority? Do you need more speakers attached to your angel's harp?
> ...


*The Specious Spectrum*

Who tells you that's our only choice?  Break loose from their sticky spider Web before you get stuck and have your brains sucked out by the arrogant arachnids.


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 7, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Lefties have had no success linking propaganda allegations as evidence in this thread, so why do you think that making your own allegation will work?  Just keep throwing shit against the wall to see what sticks?

Show me one post on this thread, that is something that Trump really did say, that has the source of what he said, (not the source of an allegation), and specifies which specific race Trump believes to be inferior, based upon what he really did say.

You and I both know that you cannot, and won't be showing me this post or evidence, and that any reply here will only be a dodge, invert, divert, derail, or other such evasion of what I am asking.  When you reply with what I have predicted, I will quote this prediction that I have made about the reply that you are about to make.  You may be better off following the example that Aeries and Pogo have shown, which is to disappear from an argument that they have lost and simply can't win.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Apr 7, 2017)

Aries said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...



*"A Punk Is a Hunk"*
Do you ever questioned what motivates you to champion the scum of the earth?  They get picked on, sure, but they deserve it and have a lot more coming to them.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 7, 2017)

EvMetro said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 120718
> ...


You can keep bleating about a couple of thing that I said that may not have been accurate. It does not negate everything else that I documented. Interesting how you are silent on 90% of what I have posted . As I said, there is more to being a racist that overtly racist language. Much more!


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Apr 7, 2017)

Aries said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...


*S*tudents *W*ildly *I*ndignant Over *N*early *E*verything *Song*

What would be appropriate, effective, and impressive is if Tim Caine's rioting brat were the first "victim" of the next Kent State.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 7, 2017)

EvMetro said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...



Miss Housekeeping


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Apr 7, 2017)

Aries said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > It must suck to be a lefty and come across a thread that is about Trump not being a racist, has almost 200 replies, but absolutely ZERO evidence that Trump is in fact a racist.  It probably sucks, considering the lefty narrative has been that Trump is a racist, and there has been so much propaganda that says he is.
> ...


*Your Reality Check Bounced*

There is nothing wrong with racism.  It is a rational conclusion based on the general behavior of a race.  Those who purposely blind themselves to reality feel better about themselves as they escape into their feralphile fantasy, a warm and fuzzy childishly moralistic Kumbaya cartoonworld.


----------



## Aries (Apr 7, 2017)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > The Sage of Main Street said:
> ...


Who's the scum of the earth? Hispanics?

I do not believe anyone's ethnicity defines them. I think that every single race consists of diverse populations. There are good/bad, rich/poor, ethical/unethical, respectful/disrespectful, honest/lying, criminal/law abiding, hard working/lazy, people of all colors!

Many hispanic cultures are simply beautiful. Only a true bigot could not appreciate.
That being said, my  husband is hispanic (Puerto Rico-don't spaz yet he's legal) and hes is the best man I have ever met, of any color.


----------



## Aries (Apr 7, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Just think about what that says to all of the young girls of hispanic background.. and coming from their "president." 
Despicable.


----------



## Aries (Apr 7, 2017)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...


So you agree trumps a racist?


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 7, 2017)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > The Sage of Main Street said:
> ...


I really enjoy sparring with the lefties.  Sure, it is brainless recreation, but it is fascinating to witness the lack of shame and self consciousness that they demonstrate when they posts stuff.  I know that I can just go to the zoo, or watch my dog eat a piece of cat shit right in front of me, but it is more interesting to watch human lefties post shamelessly throw shit against the wall to see what sticks.  

Although your posts are a bit eccentric with all the sub text and all, they are fun to decode.  I believe I recognize the spider web that you are referring too, and I have encountered this many times on many boards.  The big spyders come out when you put a lefty in check, since you can NEVER check mate a lefty.  If you ever put them in check mate, they will explode, but they will type whatever needs to be typed to get a thread closed down before you can actually check mate.  Once you understand that you can NEVER check mate a live lefty, you can understand what is going on in the modern political landscape, and you can understand all the resistance to Trump's victory.


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 7, 2017)

Aries said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...



Wrong thread. this one is about racism.  Have you got some evidence to post today?


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 7, 2017)

Aries said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...



Even if he agrees, it still won't be the evidence that you are unable to post.  Do you have any evidence that Trump is a racist today?  No matter how many lefties jump onto this thread and try to pull it down with all of their weight combined, it won't be evidence of something that he really did say, with a source cited, that it demonstrates that he really does believe his race to be superior to another.


----------



## Aries (Apr 7, 2017)

EvMetro said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I'll say this  s l o w l y
he
called
former
miss
america
_miss
house-
keeping_
*because*
of
her 
hispanic
heritage


----------



## Aries (Apr 7, 2017)

Aries said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...



called
federal
judge
untrustworthy
unable to do his job
because
of
his
hispanic
heritage


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 7, 2017)

Aries said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...


Tell me slowly, or at any speed, what race hispanic is.


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 7, 2017)

Aries said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...


Was this judge the SAME race as Trump?  Remember that you still need to specify which race Trump believes to be inferior, and which he believes to be superior, so if they are the same race, this won't work.


----------



## Aries (Apr 7, 2017)

EvMetro said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...


so do  you feel that ethnic hatred is justifiable or any less damaging than racism?


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 7, 2017)

Aries said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...


Start another thread, and we can talk about ethnic stuff.  This thread is about racism.  I understand why you dodged like that though.  You have ZERO evidence of Trump's racism.  Ziltch, zip, zero.


----------



## Aries (Apr 7, 2017)

EvMetro said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...


specifically, anyone that is not white, he feels are inferior. He has characterized blacks as inherently lazy, mexicans as rapists, and refugees/muslims as terrorists. But does not denounce acts of terrorism committed here at home by white christian extremists. He uses race baiting tactics to cater to his base. You are being very technical in this conversation, trumps hatred is not that technical. Trumps discrimination is simple: If you are brown you are bad if you are a woman you are inferior.

You think you've found a cute little loophole- if that helps you sleep at night, fine.
Trump is a racist, as well as a misogynist. (among other things)


----------



## Aries (Apr 7, 2017)

EvMetro said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...


legal documentation is insufficient? 
Trump Management Company Part 01 of 07


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 7, 2017)

Aries said:


> specifically, anyone that is not white, he feels are inferior. He has characterized blacks as inherently lazy, mexicans as rapists, and refugees/muslims as terrorists. But does not denounce acts of terrorism committed here at home by white christian extremists. He uses race baiting tactics to cater to his base. You are being very technical in this conversation, trumps hatred is not that technical. Trumps discrimination is simple: If you are brown you are bad if you are a woman you are inferior.
> 
> You think you've found a cute little loophole- if that helps you sleep at night, fine.
> Trump is a racist, as well as a misogynist. (among other things)



This is not complicated.  All I am asking for is something that he really did say, with a source cited, and that it demonstrates that he really does believe his race to be superior to another.  You have not been able to provide this.


----------



## Aries (Apr 7, 2017)

EvMetro said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > specifically, anyone that is not white, he feels are inferior. He has characterized blacks as inherently lazy, mexicans as rapists, and refugees/muslims as terrorists. But does not denounce acts of terrorism committed here at home by white christian extremists. He uses race baiting tactics to cater to his base. You are being very technical in this conversation, trumps hatred is not that technical. Trumps discrimination is simple: If you are brown you are bad if you are a woman you are inferior.
> ...


I literally just linked you that ACTUAL FBI documents..
are you a robot?


----------



## Aries (Apr 7, 2017)

EvMetro said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...





"Like many racial instigators, Trump often answers accusations of bigotry by loudly protesting that he actually _loves_ the group in question. But that’s just as uncomfortable to hear, because he’s still treating all the members of the group — all the individual human beings — as essentially the same and interchangeable. Language is telling, here: Virtually every time Trump mentions a minority group, he uses the definite article _the_, as in “the Hispanics,” “the Muslims” and “the blacks.”

In that sense, Trump’s defensive explanations are of a piece with his slander of minorities. Both rely on essentializing racial and ethnic groups, blurring them into simple, monolithic entities, instead of acknowledging that there’s as much variety among Muslims and Latinos and black people as there is among white people."

Here Are 13 Examples Of Donald Trump Being Racist | The Huffington Post


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 7, 2017)

Aries said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...


All the other lefties who have gone before you have eventually had to abandon the Muslim and Mexican thing as well.  They had to silently duck away from it, just as you did, when they finally came to realize that Muslims and Mexicans are not a race, and that many are even the SAME race as Trump.  Some have tried to remove race from racism, and some like Pogo try to deny that lefties ever considered Trump a racist.  The next stop is always having to go back a half century to the black thing, since black is a race. This means that the lefty has now cleared Trump of racism for the last half century, and now they are grasping at straws for something to use.  The black housing discrimination thing does not work out either, and I have no doubt that you will need to run the whole course of this, just as all the lefties who have gone before you have.  You are looking at law suits and allegations, not evidence.  I can accuse YOU of racial discrimination and take you to court, but this act does not prove that you are a racist.  The black housing thing will be a dead end for you, but go ahead and try it if you need to.  I ran this ame thread on PF boards in January of 2016, under the same screen name that I am using here, and it ran for a year, with hundreds of lefties trying, just as you are here, to post evidence.  You can see some of the lefties there on that thread who have already tried all the same stuff that you haven't even thought of yet.  The thread was called "trump racist comments".


----------



## Aries (Apr 7, 2017)

EvMetro said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...


NO- discrimination against ethnic groups does exist, is equally despicable, and equally as damaging to society. If you want to justify his words and actions with your cute little loophole only you can see than OKAY! You got it dude. Trump has always been, and always will be racist. I bet if you told trump some mexicans were the same races as him, he'd lose his wig.


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 7, 2017)

Aries said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...



Verbalizing love for a group is not racism.  Loving taco bowls is not racist.  The Huffpo thing is a list of allegations and propaganda.  None of the 13 items check out, but they look really good to a lefty confirmation bias.  Notice how they try to make Muslims and Mexicans into races?  Sure, the wording of the Huffpo is juicy to your confirmation bias, but that is what propaganda is meant to do.  You know now that Muslims and Mexicans are not a race, so you know that the Huffpo thing is not legit.  They are not providing you with what he really did say, the citation of where exactly it was said, or which specific race he believes to be inferior.  Huffpo has played a dirty trick on you, and you still love them.


----------



## Aries (Apr 7, 2017)

EvMetro said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...


You are a sad sad blind troll, good day. May your racist agenda never prosper. 



Somethings make even an atheist say a little prayer for mankind..


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 7, 2017)

Aries said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 7, 2017)

Aries said:


> You are a sad sad blind troll, good day. May your racist agenda never prosper.
> 
> 
> 
> Somethings make even an atheist say a little prayer for mankind..



I have seen this many times before you, right around the same point.  The three standard responses upon losing are to call me a troll, say I am flaming, or say they are putting me on ignore.

245 post, and not even a smidgen of evidence that Trump is a racist!  Who's next?


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 7, 2017)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...




It is the self-indulgence of cowards and idiots.


----------



## Aries (Apr 7, 2017)

EvMetro said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > You are a sad sad blind troll, good day. May your racist agenda never prosper.
> ...


You think that some how because he descriminates against ethnicities, cultures, and human beings it is okay because it is not specific to race. He does discriminate and it is specific to color, nationality, ethnicity, gender, etc. etc.
It is NOT okay, and is NOT any better than racism. It is UNAMERICAN and no longer has a place here. I refuse to go back and forth saying the same things to someone who does not have the ability to grasp it.


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 7, 2017)

Aries said:


> You think that some how because he descriminates against ethnicities, cultures, and human beings it is okay because it is not specific to race. He does discriminate and it is specific to color, nationality, ethnicity, gender, etc. etc.
> It is NOT okay, and is NOT any better than racism. It is UNAMERICAN and no longer has a place here. I refuse to go back and forth saying the same things to someone who does not have the ability to grasp it.


You should start threads on all that non racism stuff, since you are passionate about it.  This thread is about evidence of Trump's racism, which no lefty has been able to provide.  My pointing out that there is zero evidence of Trump being a racist is not related to my personal opinions about ANYTHING not related to evidence of Trump being a racist, nor is it evidence that I am a racist as you allege.  Feel free to unload as much of your lefty intolerance and hatred upon me as you like, I do not mind, since I am accustomed to it and have come to expect it.


----------



## Aries (Apr 7, 2017)

EvMetro said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > You think that some how because he descriminates against ethnicities, cultures, and human beings it is okay because it is not specific to race. He does discriminate and it is specific to color, nationality, ethnicity, gender, etc. etc.
> ...


Loopholes for loopey, got it.


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 7, 2017)

250 posts, and not a smidgen of evidence that Trump is a racist.  We can use this thread as an official resource now, that shows that all the lefties on this board acknowledge that there is zero evidence supporting the notion that Trump is a racist.


----------



## Aries (Apr 7, 2017)

EvMetro said:


> 250 posts, and not a smidgen of evidence that Trump is a racist.  We can use this thread as an official resource now, that shows that all the lefties on this board acknowledge that there is zero evidence supporting the notion that Trump is a racist.


that's your inaccurate opinion. Plenty of examples of his racism have been talked about. Not all, but plenty. Just because you are unable to identify racism when you see it, doesn't mean it isn't there.

Serious question.. are you a racist? Do you think that certain races are superior to others?


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 7, 2017)

Aries said:


> that's your inaccurate opinion. Plenty of examples of his racism have been talked about. Not all, but plenty. Just because you are unable to identify racism when you see it, doesn't mean it isn't there.



Show me a single one that is something that Trump really did say, that is not just an allegation, the time and place when he actually said the specific words, and the specific race that Trump believes to be inferior to his own.



> Serious question.. are you a racist? Do you think that certain races are superior to others?



This is not related to what this thread is about, it is an attempt to get the thread headed off in a different direction without actually posting any evidence that Trump is a racist.  After you post the evidence that Trump is a racist, I will answer all the side topic questions that you would like to ask.


----------



## xyz (Apr 7, 2017)

There was that lawsuit in the 70s where blacks were not admitted to his condos, that was somewhat his father's doing, but I would say he didn't seem as much of a racist when he was younger as he does now, I think it's dementia and he's forgetting his own personality, as well as most things he ever said.


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 7, 2017)

xyz said:


> There was that lawsuit in the 70s where blacks were not admitted to his condos, that was somewhat his father's doing, but I would say he didn't seem as much of a racist when he was younger as he does now, I think it's dementia and he's forgetting his own personality, as well as most things he ever said.


Check out post 240.  The lawsuit in the 70's was mentioned in that post.  TheProggresivePatriot gave it a shot earlier in this thread as well.


----------



## Aries (Apr 7, 2017)

EvMetro said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > that's your inaccurate opinion. Plenty of examples of his racism have been talked about. Not all, but plenty. Just because you are unable to identify racism when you see it, doesn't mean it isn't there.
> ...


this is a thread on racism, your personal views matter in putting our conversation in perspective. Are you a racist? Don't come by it honestly? Whats up?


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 7, 2017)

Aries said:


> this is a thread on racism, your personal views matter in putting our conversation in perspective. Are you a racist? Don't come by it honestly? Whats up?



I like to keep this private, since I am part of a multi racial family.  I respect my own family enough to not drag them into my political discussions on the internet.  I will say though, since I am proud of them, that all the immigrants in my family are legal.  My personal opinions are not related to if Trump is a racist or not, so they are not required here.


----------



## Aries (Apr 7, 2017)

EvMetro said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > this is a thread on racism, your personal views matter in putting our conversation in perspective. Are you a racist? Don't come by it honestly? Whats up?
> ...


Your personal beliefs mold your political opinions.. To hear you have a multiracial family you are proud of is reassuring. Your avoidance of giving a direct response is worrisome. Politics, travel ban, trump aside- do you think that some races are inherently superior to others?


----------



## Aries (Apr 7, 2017)

xyz said:


> There was that lawsuit in the 70s where blacks were not admitted to his condos, that was somewhat his father's doing, but I would say he didn't seem as much of a racist when he was younger as he does now, I think it's dementia and he's forgetting his own personality, as well as most things he ever said.


It may have been his father's influence but a decade later he was getting hit with knew discrimination lawsuits- daddy dearest had no hand in.


----------



## xyz (Apr 7, 2017)

EvMetro said:


> All the other lefties who have gone before you have eventually had to abandon the Muslim and Mexican thing as well.  They had to silently duck away from it, just as you did, when they finally came to realize that Muslims and Mexicans are not a race, and that many are even the SAME race as Trump.  Some have tried to remove race from racism, and some like Pogo try to deny that lefties ever considered Trump a racist.  The next stop is always having to go back a half century to the black thing, since black is a race. This means that the lefty has now cleared Trump of racism for the last half century, and now they are grasping at straws for something to use.  The black housing discrimination thing does not work out either, and I have no doubt that you will need to run the whole course of this, just as all the lefties who have gone before you have.  You are looking at law suits and allegations, not evidence.  I can accuse YOU of racial discrimination and take you to court, but this act does not prove that you are a racist.  The black housing thing will be a dead end for you, but go ahead and try it if you need to.  I ran this ame thread on PF boards in January of 2016, under the same screen name that I am using here, and it ran for a year, with hundreds of lefties trying, just as you are here, to post evidence.  You can see some of the lefties there on that thread who have already tried all the same stuff that you haven't even thought of yet.  The thread was called "trump racist comments".


I don't think "Hispanics" are a race either, but the gov't seems to think so, the vestige of an earlier age and comaradery with the South African Apartheid regime, which wasn't even as bad as the US in that it didn't treat half blacks as blacks.

I don't think the notion of race is included in any modern European census either.

And also, the US considers "Middle Eastern" a race. Not that there aren't also some local people with blue eyes and blond hair in places like Turkey or Syria.


----------



## xyz (Apr 7, 2017)

Aries said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> > There was that lawsuit in the 70s where blacks were not admitted to his condos, that was somewhat his father's doing, but I would say he didn't seem as much of a racist when he was younger as he does now, I think it's dementia and he's forgetting his own personality, as well as most things he ever said.
> ...


O.k., he probably was racist, but did a much better job at not making that obvious.


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 7, 2017)

Aries said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...


I could be the highest ranking KKK member or the head of BLM, but neither would have anything to do with if Trump is a racist or not.  If you had a smidgen of evidence, you would have posted it before now.


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 7, 2017)

xyz said:


> O.k., he probably was racist, but did a much better job at not making that obvious.



Nobody has been able to post a shred of evidence that President Trump is a racist.  It is amazing how the MSM was able to sell the notion that Trump is a racist to the lefty base, without having a shred of evidence that he is a racist.  Even now, as lefty after lefty reads this thread and tries to find something to post, lefties are STILL convinced that he is a racist.  It is clear that lefties were duped by the MSM, and they should be furious with the MSM for tricking them, but lefties just go on believing what they can't substantiate.


----------



## Aries (Apr 7, 2017)

EvMetro said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...


but it would effect how you perceive what he says. Sitting here for days reading racist quote after racist quote and saying "no..no..no..no..no" ..... Denying the obvious over and over again without even a valid, logical, or intelligent discussion leads me to wonder what is up with you?? That you can't think objectively, admit the obvious, present your side any other way than "no..no..no..no..", critically think, look at the other sides perspective etc.


----------



## Aries (Apr 7, 2017)

Aries said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...


Any objective adult can admit he says things that are either blatantly or boarderline racist, quite often. Any objective intelligent person would stop denying what is in front of them and try a different angle... here are some GOP responses I have heard that get slightly more respect that you with your head in the sand..
"yea that was racist but he didn't mean it like that"
"that was racist, I don't agree with it, but it is not important enough to me to stop supporting him"
"yes that was racist and I love it"


really, honesty gets respect friend.


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 7, 2017)

xyz said:


> I don't think "Hispanics" are a race either, but the gov't seems to think so, the vestige of an earlier age and comaradery with the South African Apartheid regime, which wasn't even as bad as the US in that it didn't treat half blacks as blacks.
> 
> I don't think the notion of race is included in any modern European census either.
> 
> And also, the US considers "Middle Eastern" a race. Not that there aren't also some local people with blue eyes and blond hair in places like Turkey or Syria.



The government recognizes 5 races. White, black, American Indian/Alaska native, Asian, and Pacific Islander.  These are the folks who the evidence of Trump's racism need to be about.  The evidence needs to show that Trump really did say something about one of those five that proves he believes his race is superior to one of those.  That's why lefties have to keep going back a half century to the "allegations" that were made about his business with blacks.  The arrogant assumptions that folks like Aeries have been making about race are offensive and ignorant, but they have no idea how gross it really is to those of us who are in families of people who these ignorant assumptions are made about.


----------



## Aries (Apr 7, 2017)

EvMetro said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think "Hispanics" are a race either, but the gov't seems to think so, the vestige of an earlier age and comaradery with the South African Apartheid regime, which wasn't even as bad as the US in that it didn't treat half blacks as blacks.
> ...


He has attacked blacks, Natives, and Asians. In fact, I can't think of one group of people, other than the KKK that he has not attacked. Discrimination happens against hispanics whether or not that fits into your narrative, doesn't matter. Discrimination is not better than racism. It carries the same damage to people and communities. It creates the same type of stereotypes and mistrust as racism does. It is not okay it is not excusable, and it is not acceptable just because Evmetro hates minorities.


----------



## Aries (Apr 7, 2017)

No person deserves to be mistreated for where they come from, that is not something we as humans decide.


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 7, 2017)

Aries said:


> Any objective adult can admit he says things that are either blatantly or boarderline racist, quite often. Any objective intelligent person would stop denying what is in front of them and try a different angle... here are some GOP responses I have heard that get slightly more respect that you with your head in the sand..
> "yea that was racist but he didn't mean it like that"
> "that was racist, I don't agree with it, but it is not important enough to me to stop supporting him"
> "yes that was racist and I love it"
> ...



It does not matter what people who identify as GOP have to say, it is not evidence.  Even if every single Repub declared him racist, it would not mean anything more than if every last one of them declared YOU a racist.  Either he said something racist, or he didn't.  It does not matter if I am a racist or if I am not, it does not matter if I am Mexican or Black.  Either Trump said something racist, or he did not.


----------



## xyz (Apr 7, 2017)

Aries said:


> In fact, I can't think of one group of people, other than the KKK that he has not attacked.


He didn't attack the Klan directly, but he attacked David Duke in 2000:

Which brings up my point about him getting worse with age, and perhaps having dementia:


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 7, 2017)

Aries said:


> He has attacked blacks, Natives, and Asians. In fact, I can't think of one group of people, other than the KKK that he has not attacked.



If you have evidence that Trump is a racist, please post it instead of claiming that you know these things.




Aries said:


> Discrimination happens against hispanics whether or not that fits into your narrative, doesn't matter. Discrimination is not better than racism.



This thread is about racism, not discrimination of hispanics.

[quote It carries the same damage to people and communities. It creates the same type of stereotypes and mistrust as racism does. It is not okay it is not excusable, and it is not acceptable just because Evmetro hates minorities.[/QUOTE]

What do you know about my feelings toward minorities?

Where is the evidence that Trump is a racist?


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 7, 2017)

EvMetro said:


> I have never read or heard anything that Trump has ever said that is racist, yet I have seen lefties imply that he is.  I assert that Trump is not a racist, but I will retract this if somebody could post a link to an actual quote of Trump saying something racist.  I have seen plenty of allegations that Trump said things that are racist, but never an actual verifiable legitimate quote.  Anybody got a link to such a quote?




He isn't a racist....he has been in the public for decades......a well known individual covered by the New York tabloids....there is no evidence at all that he is a racist....

Racism is simply the first line of attack the democrats use to smear the Republican candidate...which is then taken up by their democrats in the press.....and then the lie becomes "truth," ....as you have realized....


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 7, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> Given all of Trump's other horrifying immoral, unethical, dishonest, thoroughly reprehensible qualities,
> 
> if it makes you happy to believe that Trump isn't a racist, fine, I'll give you that mulligan.




What qualities........?


----------



## Aries (Apr 7, 2017)

EvMetro said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > He has attacked blacks, Natives, and Asians. In fact, I can't think of one group of people, other than the KKK that he has not attacked.
> ...



What do you know about my feelings toward minorities?

Where is the evidence that Trump is a racist?[/QUOTE]
I can tell how you feel about minorities because you think it is right for them to be dragged through the mud by our so called president


----------



## Aries (Apr 7, 2017)

2aguy said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > I have never read or heard anything that Trump has ever said that is racist, yet I have seen lefties imply that he is.  I assert that Trump is not a racist, but I will retract this if somebody could post a link to an actual quote of Trump saying something racist.  I have seen plenty of allegations that Trump said things that are racist, but never an actual verifiable legitimate quote.  Anybody got a link to such a quote?
> ...


There's decades of it


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 7, 2017)

2aguy said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Given all of Trump's other horrifying immoral, unethical, dishonest, thoroughly reprehensible qualities,
> ...


Lefties try to get the thread going in a different direction, without ever answering the opening post.  Most forums call this derailing.  I can run threads about these other topics just as well as I run this one about racism.  After this one runs its course, I will come in with the misogyny one, and all the other similar ones.


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 7, 2017)

Aries said:


> There's decades of it



Thanks for going on and on like this, even though you lost this debate a long time ago.  I advertise this thread elsewhere on the internet as more than 200 lefty posts of failing to produce the evidence, but now I can up it to almost 300 posts of lefties failing to post the evidence.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 7, 2017)

EvMetro said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...



No you fucking moron, "the left" and "the right" are not some monolithic creatures that collectively "insist" something like the fucking Borg.  Grow a brain cell at some point, Jesus FUCK you're dense.


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 8, 2017)

Pogo said:


> No you fucking moron, "the left" and "the right" are not some monolithic creatures that collectively "insist" something like the fucking Borg.  Grow a brain cell at some point, Jesus FUCK you're dense.



This is just a dart of spite, thrown from the lefty collective.  The left hates threads like this where lefty myths are exposed, and they hate knowing that there are 278 posts of shameful lefty failure.  

I realize that you are the lefty who attempted to deny that the left ever thought Trump is a racist in the first place, but this crazy attempt was still done on behalf of the collective.  Not long after you tried that shit, the collective had Aeries try it too.

Lefties will shamelessly attack this thread like moths fly into the flame, and the lefty collective has an endless supply to send.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Apr 8, 2017)

Aries said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...


*Preppy Progressives Doth Protest Too Much*

I'd rather be a big ot than a little snot.  You have a desperate need to feel morally superior, but the preachers of equality are morally degenerate, so why did you pick those spoiled pushy snobs as gurus?


----------



## Aries (Apr 8, 2017)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > The Sage of Main Street said:
> ...


You are the only one to imply I am morally superior, that says a lot about what you think about your own morality.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Apr 8, 2017)

EvMetro said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...


*Those Pulling the Strings Need to Be Strung Up*

Watching the Internet puppet show, I'm like a non-Christian listening to an argument between Catholics and Protestants.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Apr 8, 2017)

Aries said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...


*Whoever Does It First Is the Only One Doing Wrong*

That judge himself identified as a Mexican, not as an American.  The traitor ran some RICO outfit to enable the Mexican invasion.  Even if he was born here, he should be deported to the country he feels most loyal to.

Does Trump ever identify himself as a German or German-American?


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Apr 8, 2017)

EvMetro said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...


*Rout the Kraut!*

Using her own logic, because she attacks Trump, she must hate Germans and German-Americans.  And that drunken Mick papist, Mike Pence, gets on her bad side, too!


----------



## Aries (Apr 8, 2017)

if i attacked trump for being German, yes. But I never have because I hold no hate for any specific race of human being. The fact that he is attacking them and* it is solely because of their heritage*, is what makes it racist.
Judge cant do his job *because *hes mexican
shes not miss america shes miss house keeping *because *shes latina

If I said trumps an awful person *because *hes german, that would be racist.

No wonder you people can't spot racism when you see it, you don't know what it is!!


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 8, 2017)

Aries said:


> You are the only one to imply I am morally superior, that says a lot about what you think about your own morality.



I am surprised to see you here, after you were unable to post a shred of evidence that Trump is a racist.  I was only looking for something that he really did say, a way to verify it, and that it specify which specific race he believes to be inferior to his own, but you could not post it.  No shame.

I grew up on a farm, and made an interesting observation about chickens.  We had a lot of chickens, so I learned a lot about them.  A chicken and I could have direct eye contact, but that would not stop the chicken from defecating right where he was standing, even while we had eye contact.  No shame.  As I have gone through life, I always remember those chickens, and I often compare them with lefties.  Not just that they have no shame, but the shit-where-you-stand mentality as well.

I predict that any and all future posts that you do on this thread will have bitter words for me, but absolutely zero evidence that Trump is a racist.  You may decide to go back to calling Muslims and Mexicans a race, you may quote more propaganda allegations, or you may follow Pogo's lead to deny that lefties ever thought Trump was a racist, but there is no way that you will EVER post something verifiable that Trump really did say, that proves he is a racist.


----------



## Aries (Apr 8, 2017)

EvMetro said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > You are the only one to imply I am morally superior, that says a lot about what you think about your own morality.
> ...


Quote after quote after quote, it doesn't matter. You can lead a horse to water but can't make him drink.


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 8, 2017)

Aries said:


> if i attacked trump for being German, yes. But I never have because I hold no hate for any specific race of human being. The fact that he is attacking them and* it is solely because of their heritage*, is what makes it racist.
> Judge cant do his job *because *hes mexican
> shes not miss america shes miss house keeping *because *shes latina
> 
> ...



Smile and walk a little further.

Yesterday, you resorted to going back a half century to the allegations that Trump racially discriminated against blacks.  You resorted to trying the black thing, because it had become clear to you that Muslims, Mexicans, and Germans are not actually races.  You realized that you were going to need to find a situation that was in regard to race, not nationality or religion.  What you have done here, is attempted to make Mexicans and Germans into races, but you really do know better.  Absolutely no shame.


----------



## Aries (Apr 8, 2017)

EvMetro said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > if i attacked trump for being German, yes. But I never have because I hold no hate for any specific race of human being. The fact that he is attacking them and* it is solely because of their heritage*, is what makes it racist.
> ...


discrimination is discrimination. A bigot is a bigot. Racists make no exceptions, neither do I.


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 8, 2017)

Aries said:


> discrimination is discrimination. A bigot is a bigot. Racists make no exceptions, neither do I.



Racism is bigotry, and discrimination is bigotry.  Unfortunately for the sake of your failings on this thread, this does not mean that all bigots or all people who discriminate are racist.  

Bigot

big·ot
ˈbiɡət/
_noun_

a person who is intolerant toward those holding different opinions.
Your posts on this thread appear to indicate that YOU are intolerant of my opinions.  Does this make you a racist, or does this mean that you are merely a bigot?


----------



## Aries (Apr 8, 2017)

EvMetro said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > discrimination is discrimination. A bigot is a bigot. Racists make no exceptions, neither do I.
> ...


I am intolerant of racism, ya got me.


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 8, 2017)

Aries said:


> I am intolerant of racism, ya got me.



It's ok, bigotry is what drives us to sign up on political boards in the first place.  Fortunately, this does not mean that we are racists.  It just means that we are intolerant of each other's opinions.

Can you post evidence that trump is a racist now, or are you still wanting to pretend that Muslims and Mexicans are a race?


----------



## Reasonable (Apr 8, 2017)

The orange racist : " Judge Curiel can't do his job because he's Mexican."

Paul Ryan: That comment is the textbook definition of being racist."


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 8, 2017)

Aries said:


> if i attacked trump for being German, yes. But I never have because I hold no hate for any specific race of human being. The fact that he is attacking them and* it is solely because of their heritage*, is what makes it racist.
> Judge cant do his job *because *hes mexican
> shes not miss america shes miss house keeping *because *shes latina
> 
> ...


I started a thread over in the flame section for you, in hopes that we can clear this up.  It's called "the race game"


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 8, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> The orange racist : " Judge Curiel can't do his job because he's Mexican."
> 
> Paul Ryan: That comment is the textbook definition of being racist."


Are you submitting these items to be considered as evidence that Trump is a racist?  If so, all you need to do to be the winner, is to cite where exactly he actually said this, place the quote marks exactly where they go to be quoting exactly what he said in the correct context, and specify which race he believes to be inferior to his own.


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 8, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> The orange racist : " Judge Curiel can't do his job because he's Mexican."
> 
> Paul Ryan: That comment is the textbook definition of being racist."


There is a thread in the flame zone that you may want to review, if the contents of this thread are too complicated to read.  It's called "the race game".


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 8, 2017)

And there we have it folks, it only takes 300 posts for lefties to realize that there is absolutely ZERO evidence that Trump is a racist!  That's probably about the same number of times that it takes the MSM to brainwash a lefty with fake news, into believing that he is a racist.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 8, 2017)

EvMetro said:


> And there we have it folks, it only takes 300 posts for lefties to realize that there is absolutely ZERO evidence that Trump is a racist!  That's probably about the same number of times that it takes the MSM to brainwash a lefty with fake news, into believing that he is a racist.



And how many posts does it take to figure out what a strawman is?


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 9, 2017)

Pogo said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > And there we have it folks, it only takes 300 posts for lefties to realize that there is absolutely ZERO evidence that Trump is a racist!  That's probably about the same number of times that it takes the MSM to brainwash a lefty with fake news, into believing that he is a racist.
> ...


This is a strawman strawman.  Trump is not a racist, even though the left insist that he is, and even though there are 300 posts in this thread that show just hard the left will fight to make him one.  

Not only will you never be able to post the evidence that every lefty dreams of being able to post on this thread, you will never be able to successfully deny that the left never painted him as a racist in the first place.


----------



## RicO'Shea (Apr 9, 2017)

EvMetro said:


> I have never read or heard anything that Trump has ever said that is racist, yet I have seen lefties imply that he is.  I assert that Trump is not a racist, but I will retract this if somebody could post a link to an actual quote of Trump saying something racist.  I have seen plenty of allegations that Trump said things that are racist, but never an actual verifiable legitimate quote.  Anybody got a link to such a quote?



If you never heard a racist comment coming out of Trump's mouth, then you aren't paying attention. Also, do you really think Fox is going to tell you about Trump"s racism?? Lmao.


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 9, 2017)

RicO'Shea said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > I have never read or heard anything that Trump has ever said that is racist, yet I have seen lefties imply that he is.  I assert that Trump is not a racist, but I will retract this if somebody could post a link to an actual quote of Trump saying something racist.  I have seen plenty of allegations that Trump said things that are racist, but never an actual verifiable legitimate quote.  Anybody got a link to such a quote?
> ...


Do you have a shred of evidence to post here?  If you have heard something racist come out of his mouth, post it here.  If you cannot post an example here, then it is YOU who is not paying attention.  Just so you know, you will NEVER be able to post something that Trump said that is racist.  You can post hundreds of posts here, but none will EVER have the evidence requested in the opening post.


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 9, 2017)

Aries said:


> Quote after quote after quote, it doesn't matter. You can lead a horse to water but can't make him drink.



If you check out post 299, you will see the next moth flying into the flame.  Maybe we can see the same HuffPo link again, the same Mexican and Muslim links, and of course, the same real estate allegations from the 70s.  This was you when you first responded to this thread, but you know quite a bit more now.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 9, 2017)

EvMetro said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...



Once again for the kids on the short bus that is apparently disabled on the road and never made it to the little red schoolhouse, its entire passenger list having been long since forced to abandon ship and forage in the Fallacy Forest for Ignorant nuts and Stupid berries ----- I could never summon enough stupidity to ever purport to make the point that "the left", "the right" OR "the middle" would collectively make any such unanimous statement on any topic at all.  Because that's just stupid.  

A banner to which you're doing a remarkable job of holding on to as if it's something real.  Markable and remarkable.


----------



## Markle (Apr 9, 2017)

EVERYONE is prejudiced, racist, bigoted to one extent or another.  Whatever someone may say is not proof of any racism, what the DO is proof.

Donald Trump bought Mar-a-Lago in 1985.  Shortly after he bought the property he SUED THE CITY OF PALM BEACH FOR DISCRIMINATION.  For decades I have had friends who live and work in Palm Beach.  It is an island and residents are very, very rich.  It is a unique place.  The original developer of the island designed it for the ultra rich.

Donald Trump sued because the city did not allow him to admit blacks or Jews as members to Mar-a-Lago.  Palm Beach sued Trump because the flag pole was too high and the American flag was too big.

They settled out of court (The Art of the Deal).  Palm Beach agreed to allow Trump to admit blacks and Jews and Trump agreed to shorten the pole by 10' and slightly change the location.

This is what he did, and this is proof.


----------



## Markle (Apr 9, 2017)

As for everyone is prejudiced and/or bigoted.

Statically, only about seventeen percent of white Americans have little or no automatic preference to whites or blacks.  Only twelve percent show a slight to strong preference of blacks to whites.  This is part of the results and explained at the test.  It is free and you can choose to register or not.  It’s fun, but I have also seen people go off the handle which is why it comes with a warning.

It’s NATURAL to discriminate and be prejudiced; almost exclusively we all grew up with people like very much like ourselves.  It is natural to trust those people more than people who are not like us.  Obviously, we also pick up racist attitudes and beliefs from our parents too.  We discriminate and use prejudice every day.  There is nothing wrong with those feelings.  It is what we learn and what is in someone’s heart, and what we DO with those feelings that matter.

If you are curious about yourself, take this test.  It is NOT based on questions which you could answer the way you THINK you should.  Actually, it is fun.  You can choose from a number of different tests but they only take about 15 minutes.

This web site presents a method that demonstrates the conscious-unconscious divergences much more convincingly than has been possible with previous methods. This new method is called the Implicit Association Test or IAT for short.

It does carry this disclaimer:

*WARNING!
I am aware of the possibility of encountering interpretations of my IAT test performance with which I may not agree. Knowing this, I wish to proceed.

Project Implicit
*
*https://implicit.harvard.edu/implicit/*


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Apr 9, 2017)

Trump is POTUS.  Does it really matter, at this point, whether he is or isn't a racist?  I think not.  I don't think it's even a topic worth raising right now.


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 10, 2017)

Still not even a smidgen of evidence that Trump is a racist.  We have seen a denial that the left ever thought Trump was a racist in the first place from pogo, and we have seen some dodge by saying it doesn't matter anymore.  We have seen a few folks attempt to remove race from racism, and we have seen some folks claim that the act of suing somebody is evidence, regardless of how it actually goes in court.  Some claim that mexicans and muslims are a race.  What we absolutely have not seen here though, is a shred of evidence that trump is a racist.


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 10, 2017)

On another thread, the one about Trump, Mexicans, and rapists, one member was able to outdo Pogo's claim that the left never actually thought Trump was a racist.  Member Eloy claimed that there isn't really a left in the first place.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 10, 2017)

Aries said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > 250 posts, and not a smidgen of evidence that Trump is a racist.  We can use this thread as an official resource now, that shows that all the lefties on this board acknowledge that there is zero evidence supporting the notion that Trump is a racist.
> ...





For example?


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 10, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...


I bet Aeries is celebrating victory for posting evidence on this thread where no evidence has been posted yet.


----------



## Whocares386 (Apr 10, 2017)

Trump may be not racist but according to that article, Republican Party is a party of the extremists. The party of the racists, the religious fanatics, people who are against the gay rights, women’s rights, immigrants, abortion, etc

I really don't understand, why you are against immigrants ? Especially skilled ones ? Of course you shouldn't allow everyone to enter that country and you must deport rapers, criminals ones who doesn't have any permanent resident but if anyone who wanted to contribute that society, you should help these immigrants to live in U.S.

Because U.S is a country which is completely created by immigrants.

Republicans


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 10, 2017)

Whocares386 said:


> Trump may be not racist but according to that article, Republican Party is a party of the extremists. The party of the racists, the religious fanatics, people who are against the gay rights, women’s rights, immigrants, abortion, etc
> 
> I really don't understand, why you are against immigrants ? Especially skilled ones ? Of course you shouldn't allow everyone to enter that country and you must deport rapers, criminals ones who doesn't have any permanent resident but if anyone who wanted to contribute that society, you should help these immigrants to live in U.S.
> 
> ...


There are racists in all the political parties, but this thread is about how Trump specifically, is not a racist.  The left has painted him as a racist since the day he announced his campaign, but there isn't any evidence out there to support this notion.  This thread was not started to discuss who is racist, or if racism is good or bad, or what party is racist. It was not started to discuss anything other than my assertion that there is no evidence that Trump is a racist.  If you have some evidence to post here that shows how Trump is a racist, please post it.


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Apr 10, 2017)

Whocares386 said:


> according to that article, Republican Party is a party of the extremists. The party of the racists, the* religious fanatics*, people who are against the* gay rights*, *women’s rights*, immigrants, abortion, etc



Those things don't strike me as being race-related, not even obliquely so.


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 11, 2017)

I believe we can finally see here that there is absolutely zero evidence that Trump is a racist. There will always be lefties who will post anti Trump propaganda to try and derail my assertion that there is no such evidence, but as we can see in this thread, nobody has posted a shred of evidence.  In this thread, we have seen lefties deny that the left even thought Trump was a racist in the first place, and we have seen lefties double down on calling Mexicans a race, even after they knew better.  We have seen lefties consider the act of suing somebody as evidence, and we have seen lefties consider allegations as evidence.  Lefties were programmed by the MSM to believe Trump is a racist, but as we can see here in this thread, lefties were actually duped by the MSM.  

My prediction?  I predict that lefties will continue to believe that there is massive evidence that PROVES Trump is a racist, even after reading this thread.  Lefties who have read this thread know good and well that they were not able to produce a shred of evidence, yet they will continue to believe that evidence is everywhere.  We are witnessing a breath taking phenomenon here; faith in the MSM.  Yes, faith from the left. Any lefty who has read this thread and is STILL convinced that Trump is a racist, can only arrive at that position via faith.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 11, 2017)

EvMetro said:


> I believe we can finally see here that there is absolutely zero evidence that Trump is a racist. There will always be lefties who will post anti Trump propaganda to try and derail my assertion that there is no such evidence, but as we can see in this thread, nobody has posted a shred of evidence.  In this thread, we have seen lefties deny that the left even thought Trump was a racist in the first place, and we have seen lefties double down on calling Mexicans a race, even after they knew better.  We have seen lefties consider the act of suing somebody as evidence, and we have seen lefties consider allegations as evidence.  Lefties were programmed by the MSM to believe Trump is a racist, but as we can see here in this thread, lefties were actually duped by the MSM.
> 
> My prediction?  I predict that lefties will continue to believe that there is massive evidence that PROVES Trump is a racist, even after reading this thread.  Lefties who have read this thread know good and well that they were not able to produce a shred of evidence, yet they will continue to believe that evidence is everywhere.  We are witnessing a breath taking phenomenon here; faith in the MSM.  Yes, faith from the left. Any lefty who has read this thread and is STILL convinced that Trump is a racist, can only arrive at that position via faith.


You have been bleating and blathering about how Trump is not a racist for days now!! It seems as though your trying to convince yourself of it more than trying to convince the rest of us. Repeating the same inane equine excrement day after day will not make it true.

In any case,  it doesn't matter what you believe about Trump. These people know what he is. These are the people who should know what a racist is. Perhaps you can explain why the love him so.

‘Hail Emperor Trump!’ White Nationalists Take Victory Lap Following Trump Win | Right Wing Watch



> Donald Trump’s presidential campaign has been energizing and electrifying white supremacists, and their excitement is hitting new highs now that he is clearly the Republican Party’s presumptive nominee.
> 
> The neo-Nazi site Daily Stormer, which endorsed Trump two weeks after his immigrant-disparaging campaign launch, is filled with posts celebrating the GOP candidate’s victory this morning. “White men in America and across the planet are partying like it’s 1999 following Trump’s decisive victory over the evil enemies of our race,” says one post, which also celebrates that “[t]he Jews are in full-on freak-out mode.”



Here is more:

Trump Wins Support of White Nationalist Youth Leader | Right Wing Watch

I


> recently wrote about the ways that Donald Trump’s presidential campaign has energized white nationalist activists and helped white supremacist groups and media with recruiting and fundraising. One of the people quoted in my Huffington Post story is 24-year-old white nationalist activist Matthew Heimbach.
> 
> Heimbach first made waves when he founded the White Student Union at Towson University and he is now a leader of the Traditionalist Worker Party. An Al Jazeera profile of Heimbach last year was titled “The Little Führer.”


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 11, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> In any case,  it doesn't matter what you believe about Trump.



Correct.  This thread is about the evidence, not what people believe.  Nowhere in this thread, is there even a smidgen of evidence that Trump is a racist.  

There was no need for you to post all that anti Trump propaganda, since it was nothing remotely close to being a quote of something that Trump said or something that he has done that proves he is racist.  

Here is how things go from here.  Either you realize that you have zero evidence to post and you shamefully disappear, or you continue posting anti Trump propaganda that is not evidence.  What you will NOT being doing, is posting any actual evidence.  I already know how all future posts go from lefties who can't get over the fact that nobody can post a shred of evidence, and they NEVER offer up any evidence.  Mark my words, because I will quote this exact paragraph if you post something besides the actual evidence.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 11, 2017)

EvMetro said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > In any case,  it doesn't matter what you believe about Trump.
> ...



You just don't stop!! What is it with you?  Why do you have to believe that he is not a racist?  You are either delusional, or your lying about what you know to be true, in which case you are a knowing apologist for a racist. You seem to be on the verge of hysteria, dude.

Let me tell you something. In determining a persons beliefs and character, what they don't say is as important an indicator as what they do say. How many times, and when, has Trump renounced the white supremacists who lave his fat ass so much? When has he tried to distance himself from them. They have been fawning over him from the day that he announced his candidacy to the present day. Yet, as far as I can tell there was just on  one occasion, during his candidacy,  when he spoke in opposition to them and not in a very forceful manner. It was on or about March 1st 2016.

Donald Trump: ‘Of course,’ I renounce all white supremacist support



> GOP presidential front-runner Donald Trump said Tuesday that he disavows all support from white supremacists, amid criticism that he didn’t sufficiently reject the backing of former Ku Klux Klan leader David Duke on Sunday.





> “David Duke and all were disavowed,” Mr. Trump said on ABC’s “Good Morning America,” pointing out that he did so on Friday and on social media right after a Sunday morning interview on CNN where he said he didn’t know anything about Mr. Duke.



Not exactly convincing. And by saying that he didn't know anything about David Dule, he was either lying or he is even more stupid that any one thought. Then more bullshit:



> Because I thought if there was any question — you take a look at Twitter, almost immediately after on Twitter and Facebook they were disavowed again,” he said. “I disavowed [them] every time I speak to somebody, virtually, and you know they just keep it going, they keep it going and they said, ‘Oh, we never looked at your Twitter account; we never looked at Facebook.’ I said take a look at Facebook; it was totally disavowed.”



Every time he speaks ? Really? Give me a fucking break!
Obviously, the ADL was not satisfied. Day later they  said this:

ADL calls on Trump to renounce support of white supremacist
ADL calls on Trump to renounce support of white supremacist

White supremacist leader chosen as Trump delegate advocates deportation of all Jews and other minorities from US.



> Writing under a series of pen names, Johnson The delegate in question,  has advocated what has been referred to as the “James O. Pace” Amendment to the US Constitution. Under Johnson’s proposed amendment, all non-Aryans, with the exception of Native Americans and Hawaiians, would be deprived of citizenship and deported from the United States.



Of course, the Trump Campaign insisted that he was included as the result of a "data base error" and they did eliminate him. They never acknowledged that the heat that they got from the ADL had anything to do with it. Nor, was there ever a statement of regret or denunciation of Johnson.

And here is a real kick to your groin. Three months later, he again said that he does not know anything about Davis Duke  and refused to condemn him!!

Donald Trump: 'I Don't Know Anything About David Duke'



> In an interview Sunday morning, GOP front-runner Donald Trump would not condemn former Ku Klux Klan grand wizard David Duke's support for his presidential campaign, saying that he has no knowledge of the white supremacist leader.
> "Just so you understand, I don't know anything about David Duke, okay? I don't know anything about what you're even talking about with white supremacy or white supremacists. So I don't know, did he endorse me or what's going on," Trump said CNN's Jake Tapper on Sunday.



And then this horseshit:



> When Tapper asked if Trump would unequivocally condemn and reject the white supremacists who support him, Trump said he would need to conduct research into the groups.



Research!! ?? More horseshit! What reality would he have us believe that he lives in?

To be fair;



> But Trump has not always claimed ignorance of Duke and his involvement with the KKK. During an August 2015 interview with Bloomberg News, the business mogul said that he did not want Duke's endorsement, and that he disavowed him. Going even further back, Trump expressed disapproval of Duke in 2000 after choosing not to explore on a presidential bid in the Reform Party.



But that was then and this is now, after announcing his candidacy and  realizing whos support he needed to win.. Plus the above statement clearly exposes the lie about not knowing anything about Duke! If he is not a racist, he is just an opportunist. A whore for votes with no moral compass.

So, feel free to keep bloviating and whining about how the orange ogre is not a racist. All that you're accomplishing is that you are calling into question your own sanity and level of intellectual functioning, not to mention your honesty and integrety.


----------



## Markle (Apr 11, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Here is more:
> 
> Trump Wins Support of White Nationalist Youth Leader | Right Wing Watch


----------



## Pogo (Apr 11, 2017)

EvMetro said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > In any case,  it doesn't matter what you believe about Trump.
> ...



Once again you blathering moron  ---- only YOU need to "post actual evidence".  Only YOU made an assertion, which is right above in your thread title. And it's a negative.  

You set yourself up with the task of proving a negative.

Dumb shit.


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 12, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



Like clock work, you posted EXACTLY what I predicted.  See below.



> Here is how things go from here.  Either you realize that you have zero evidence to post and you shamefully disappear, or you continue posting anti Trump propaganda that is not evidence.  What you will NOT being doing, is posting any actual evidence.  I already know how all future posts go from lefties who can't get over the fact that nobody can post a shred of evidence, and they NEVER offer up any evidence.  Mark my words, because I will quote this exact paragraph if you post something besides the actual evidence.


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 12, 2017)

Pogo said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


320 posts, and not even a smidgen of evidence that Trump is a racist.


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 12, 2017)

Markle said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Here is more:
> ...



I wouldn't be surprised if Obama was a racist, but having racists endorse or support him do not mean that he endorses them back.  Same thing for all that propaganda that ProggresivePatriot posted.  He just wanted to spew anti Trump propaganda to make up for the evidence that he can't post.  ProggresivePatriot knows good and well that racists endorsing Obama or Trump are not the same as Obama or Trump endorsing racists back.  He wants to derail the thread, and avoid talking about the fact that no evidence has been posted.  As you can see in post 313, I was able to accurately predict his post before he even posted.


----------



## oreo (Apr 12, 2017)

EvMetro said:


> I have never read or heard anything that Trump has ever said that is racist, yet I have seen lefties imply that he is.  I assert that Trump is not a racist, but I will retract this if somebody could post a link to an actual quote of Trump saying something racist.  I have seen plenty of allegations that Trump said things that are racist, but never an actual verifiable legitimate quote.  Anybody got a link to such a quote?




*Paul Ryan says Trump is a racist. * Those comments he made about Judge Curiel--"He's a Mexican so I won't get a fair ruling out of him, strongy suggests he's a racist."  This over the class actiion lawsuit regarding Trump University.


A picture of Judge Curiel who was born in Indiana.


----------



## ShaklesOfBigGov (Apr 12, 2017)

Dragonlady said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...



Lawsuits are based on allegations with the need to provide evidence to demonstrate proof which leads to a truth.  In case you are unfamiliar with our judicial system, an individual is innocent until proven guilty.  Liberals have this way of believing because charges are brought that leads to an investigation it must be guilt, without undergoing the legal process of showing proof.  The left have it backwards, that the accused must provide facts to prove his or her innocence and that it's the job of the accused to do so, when that is not how our judicial system operates.

The perfect example is this Trump / Russia connection, which is based on assumptions that they allege must be true based on what they hope to find, but have absolutely no concrete evidence that supports their allegations of guilt.  So now they feel it's the job of the individual, whom has no clear evidence of wrongdoing, to provide evidence in proving their innocence to satisfy the accuser's lack of attaining any facts to back up their pure assumptions.  Now the proper way would be the case of clear emails of then Secretary of State Hillary Clinton, being released openly in public that brings to question how the need for secured documents can be so easily attained for all to see. This evidence which led to the investigation of her server.  How was it secured?  A clear question that led to the discovery of her using a personal server.  The finding of clear documented evidence that leads to the need to probe further to uncover her failure to secure government documents clearly addressed only to Mrs Clinton, that was improperly handled according to government document standards and procedures. The vast difference between following clear evidence that leads to guilt or misconduct, compared to producing some form of evidence to prove one's innocence of assumed guilt without providing clear uncovered *documentated* facts that leads to such inquiry.


----------



## Aries (Apr 12, 2017)

ShaklesOfBigGov said:


> Liberals have this way of believing because charges are brought that leads to an investigation it must be guilt, without undergoing the legal process of showing proof.


Hysterical coming from someone who probably chanted "lock her up"


----------



## Aries (Apr 12, 2017)

ShaklesOfBigGov said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Like most politicians, even sitting President Bush


----------



## Aries (Apr 12, 2017)

ShaklesOfBigGov said:


> The perfect example is this Trump / Russia connection, which is based on assumptions that they allege must be true based on what they hope to find, but have absolutely no concrete evidence that supports their allegations of guilt





ShaklesOfBigGov said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


You understand there was a huge amount of evidence, so the trumps settled. He said it himself he doesn't settle if he's innocent.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 12, 2017)

Here's why Trump is a racist: Because that's how the DNC labeled him.

"Hi John, Amy forwarded me your email. Here's our basic primer on Trump:"

WikiLeaks - Search the DNC email database


----------



## Aries (Apr 12, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Here's why Trump is a racist: Because that's how the DNC labeled him.
> 
> "Hi John, Amy forwarded me your email. Here's our basic primer on Trump:"
> 
> WikiLeaks - Search the DNC email database


So because the DNC did their research, poor donnie was slandered? Wtf?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 12, 2017)

Aries said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > 250 posts, and not a smidgen of evidence that Trump is a racist.  We can use this thread as an official resource now, that shows that all the lefties on this board acknowledge that there is zero evidence supporting the notion that Trump is a racist.
> ...




1. “Power is not only what you have but what the enemy thinks you have.”

2. “Never go outside the experience of your people.”

3. “Wherever possible go outside of the experience of the enemy.”

4. “Make the enemy live up to their own book of rules.”

5. “Ridicule is man’s most potent weapon.”

6. “A good tactic is one that your people enjoy.”

7. “A tactic that drags on too long becomes a drag.”

8. “Keep the pressure on, with different tactics and actions, and utilize all events of the period for your purpose.”

9. “The threat is usually more terrifying than the thing itself.”

10. “The major premise for tactics is the development of operations that will maintain a constant pressure upon the opposition.”

11. “If you push a negative hard and deep enough it will break through into its counterside.”

12. “The price of a successful attack is a constructive alternative.”

*13. “Pick the target, freeze it, personalize it, and polarize it.”*


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 12, 2017)

Aries said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Here's why Trump is a racist: Because that's how the DNC labeled him.
> ...



You're just another leftist shill, a la Johnny Applesack. You suck.

You're not going to win here. You can't win when you're wrong, sorry.


----------



## Aries (Apr 12, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...


Is that suppose to be an answer to my question?


----------



## Aries (Apr 12, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


So no answer, noted. 
Winning in trumpland (here) and winning in reality are two very different things- I'll take my chances.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 12, 2017)

Aries said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...



No, it's a callout of your lame use of Alinsky tactics.


----------



## Aries (Apr 12, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 12, 2017)

Aries said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Here's why Trump is a racist: Because that's how the DNC labeled him.
> ...



What research did the DNC do? Post it on up!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 12, 2017)

Aries said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...




We used to have a name for people like you.

What was it? O man..o yeah! "Lamer!" that's it.


----------



## Aries (Apr 12, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



.... I know republicans struggle in the vocabulary department, but really, that's all you could come up with?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 12, 2017)

Aries said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...



I had to go back, way back, to find the proper adjective for ya. 

Lamer works!


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 12, 2017)

oreo said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > I have never read or heard anything that Trump has ever said that is racist, yet I have seen lefties imply that he is.  I assert that Trump is not a racist, but I will retract this if somebody could post a link to an actual quote of Trump saying something racist.  I have seen plenty of allegations that Trump said things that are racist, but never an actual verifiable legitimate quote.  Anybody got a link to such a quote?
> ...


An allegation is not evidence, and an allegation from Paul Ryan does not carry any more weight.  Please keep discussion of Mexicans out of thread, since Mexicans are not a race.  This thread is specifically about evidence of racism, so discussion of Mexicans does not belong here.


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 12, 2017)

Aries said:


> ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> 
> 
> > Liberals have this way of believing because charges are brought that leads to an investigation it must be guilt, without undergoing the legal process of showing proof.
> ...


How many times, right here on this very thread, have you seen somebody attempt to submit allegations as evidence?  Keep this in mind as you craft your response that dodges this question.  The reason why you won't actually answer this question is because you don't like the answer.  Ok, go ahead and dodge....


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 12, 2017)

Aries said:


> ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> 
> 
> > The perfect example is this Trump / Russia connection, which is based on assumptions that they allege must be true based on what they hope to find, but have absolutely no concrete evidence that supports their allegations of guilt
> ...


Let's see the evidence.


----------



## Aries (Apr 12, 2017)

EvMetro said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> ...


Go look it up the prosecution sent whites and minorities to rent from him. Every minority was told there was "no room at the inn" while every white person was immediately shown an apartment. Seems like donnie would have turned Jesus himself away.


----------



## ShaklesOfBigGov (Apr 12, 2017)

Aries said:


> ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> 
> 
> > The perfect example is this Trump / Russia connection, which is based on assumptions that they allege must be true based on what they hope to find, but have absolutely no concrete evidence that supports their allegations of guilt
> ...



That's a lot of responses from a simple fact liberals love to claim guilt based on the need to start an  investigation without any evidence, to try and seek out and create facts.  Like I said, it's innocent until concrete documented facts LEAD towards guilt or wrongdoing, that's our judicial system.  Hillary Clinton *obviously* clearly couldn't keep her emails secured, as we had the first Secretary of State in US History where everyone knew of her business and  government correspondence. Hell we had "evidence" (you may need a clear definition of what that is) even had her emails on a personal computer of an individual not even entitled to receive them, in a private home for any simpleton off the street to come in and see. 

 Oh and Trump did not ...  "settle" ... nor was there ever a huge amount of evidence surrounding the left's need to find a Trump / Russia connection. My reply was clearly directed towards the liberals insistence that Trump HAD to be conspiring with Russia because there was no way all those oversampled democrat polls showing a Hillary lead could possibly be wrong.   Hillary was such a shoe in for president.  What an embarrasment it must be for much of the liberal media..


----------



## jillian (Apr 12, 2017)

Aries said:


> Okay you're a lively crew! We can start from the beginning of his career. Under daddy (kkk) dearests wing, they discriminated against minorites and wouldn't rent to black people.. were sued.



you don't have to go that far back. you can look to his appointment of jeffrey beauregard sessions as AG


----------



## Aries (Apr 12, 2017)

ShaklesOfBigGov said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> ...




Decades-Old Housing Discrimination Case Plagues Donald Trump
Try again.


----------



## Aries (Apr 12, 2017)

jillian said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > Okay you're a lively crew! We can start from the beginning of his career. Under daddy (kkk) dearests wing, they discriminated against minorites and wouldn't rent to black people.. were sued.
> ...


Every decade that trump has been in the public eye, there has been accusations, evidence, lawsuits, and witnesses that back up his racism. The fact that republicans run around saying it doesn't exist is deeply disturbing.


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 12, 2017)

Aries said:


> Go look it up the prosecution sent whites and minorities to rent from him. Every minority was told there was "no room at the inn" while every white person was immediately shown an apartment. Seems like donnie would have turned Jesus himself away.



Do you really think that this is the first time that I have seen this come up?  You are attempting to use allegations again.  Were these allegations that you have brought up taken to court?  What legal decision was made about whether or not "Trump Management Corporation" did engage in discriminatory practices?

Aeries, the problem that you are having when you search for the evidence, is that you are confusing articles that satisfy your confirmation bias with actual evidence.  If you want to beat me in this thread, you will need to understand what evidence is, what racism is, and most importantly, what confirmation bias is.  Confirmation bias is what is making it so difficult for you to focus on what exactly "evidence" and "racism" are.  If you can eliminate your confirmation bias, it will free your mind to be able to differentiate evidence from allegations.


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 12, 2017)

Aries said:


> Decades-Old Housing Discrimination Case Plagues Donald Trump
> Try again.



 What legal decision was made about whether or not "Trump Management Corporation" did engage in discriminatory practices?


----------



## Aries (Apr 12, 2017)

EvMetro said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > Decades-Old Housing Discrimination Case Plagues Donald Trump
> ...


They settled with the agreement of not being discriminatory anymore.... meaning that they were being discriminatory.


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 12, 2017)

Aries said:


> They settled with the agreement of not being discriminatory anymore.... meaning that they were being discriminatory.



If you sign an agreement to not be discriminatory, does this prove that you had been discriminating up to the point where you sign an agreement to not be that way.

If you sign an agreement to not murder people, does this somehow prove that you had been murdering people up until you signed an agreement to not murder people?

 What SPECIFIC legal decision was made about whether or not "Trump Management Corporation" did engage in discriminatory practices?


----------



## Aries (Apr 12, 2017)

EvMetro said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > They settled with the agreement of not being discriminatory anymore.... meaning that they were being discriminatory.
> ...


Sometimes I enjoy engaging you as you are endlessly amusing. Sometimes I do not have the patience/energy. 
You're right dear. Trump is not a racist.
Bye bye now!


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 12, 2017)

Aries said:


> Every decade that trump has been in the public eye, there has been accusations, evidence, lawsuits, and witnesses that back up his racism. The fact that republicans run around saying it doesn't exist is deeply disturbing.



There has not been evidence.  If you know of some, post it here, and I will retract this.


----------



## Dragonlady (Apr 12, 2017)

EvMetro said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > Decades-Old Housing Discrimination Case Plagues Donald Trump
> ...



Donald did the usual - he settled without admitting liability.  But there the Justice Department kept tabs on Donnie and laid charges again a few years later.


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 12, 2017)

Aries said:


> Sometimes I enjoy engaging you as you are endlessly amusing. Sometimes I do not have the patience/energy.
> You're right dear. Trump is not a racist.
> Bye bye now!



I have done enough homework on this, that I knew you would not be willing to post the answer to  "What legal decision was made about whether or not "Trump Management Corporation" did engage in discriminatory practices?"  I already know that no legal decision was made about whether or not "Trump Management Corporation" did engage in discriminatory practices.

Yes, it has been fun debating with you, and it is interesting to see your unusual way of handling the loss of the debate.  Usually, when a lefty is in checkmate, he will call me a racist, say he is putting me on ignore, or call me a troll.


----------



## Dragonlady (Apr 12, 2017)

Aries said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...



Trump promoted the idea that Barrack Obama was not born in the United States and was an "illegitimate President", which was patently false and which Trump knew was false.  It is a very racist position to take, especially when you know it's a lie.

Trump's refusal to give up the birther lie, even after Obama produced his birth certificate, is proof positive of his racism.  His refusal to attend the White House seder on Passover, is prove positive of his racism, as his refusal to condemn the recent nazi attacks on synagogues, and his suggestion that they were "false flag" attacks to gain sympathy for Jews, is racist.  Trump's refusal to mention the murder of Jews in the Holocaust, is racist.

The examples go on and on.  To deny that Donald Trump is racist is to be wilfully deaf, dumb and blind.


----------



## Aries (Apr 12, 2017)

EvMetro said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes I enjoy engaging you as you are endlessly amusing. Sometimes I do not have the patience/energy.
> ...


The question is: is trump a racist
my answer is yes
yours is no

Im not the loser here kiddo, no matter how you spin it. The correct answer is yes.


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 12, 2017)

Dragonlady said:


> Donald did the usual - he settled without admitting liability.  But there the Justice Department kept tabs on Donnie and laid charges again a few years later.



And what specific legal decision was ever made about whether or not "Trump Management Corporation" did engage in discriminatory practices?  Aeries would love to have some legitimate evidence to post here, can you help him out?


----------



## Aries (Apr 12, 2017)

EvMetro said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Donald did the usual - he settled without admitting liability.  But there the Justice Department kept tabs on Donnie and laid charges again a few years later.
> ...


him is a her-
and he said himself if he wasn't guilty he wouldn't settled, he settled. Either hes a liar or hes guilty of discrimination (or both). Which is it?


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 12, 2017)

Aries said:


> The question is: is trump a racist
> my answer is yes
> yours is no
> 
> Im not the loser here kiddo, no matter how you spin it. The correct answer is yes.



Emotional assertions from you or Paul Ryan do not make Trump a racist.  I will re post my opening post below, so you can see what the question really is:



> I have never read or heard anything that Trump has ever said that is racist, yet I have seen lefties imply that he is. I assert that Trump is not a racist, but I will retract this if somebody could post a link to an actual quote of Trump saying something racist. I have seen plenty of allegations that Trump said things that are racist, but never an actual verifiable legitimate quote. Anybody got a link to such a quote?


----------



## postman (Apr 12, 2017)

EvMetro said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > You understand there was a huge amount of evidence, so the trumps settled. He said it himself he doesn't settle if he's innocent.
> ...



There's a pattern. Trump also settled the Trump University lawsuit for $25 million plus an additional $1 million in penalties.  You don't do that if you're innocent, and have a shit load of lawyers on the payroll.


----------



## oreo (Apr 12, 2017)

EvMetro said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...




Do you people live in a FOX News closet?-Trump said it--video is there--mouth and lips moving in sync.
Trump Says Judge’s Mexican Heritage Presents ‘Absolute Conflict’
https://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/04/...ump-university-judge-gonzalo-curiel.html?_r=0

_Trump attacked Judge Curiel because he was of Mexican heritage--and stated he believed he wouldn't be treated fairly in his courtroom._


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 12, 2017)

Aries said:


> him is a her-
> and he said himself if he wasn't guilty he wouldn't settled, he settled. Either hes a liar or hes guilty of discrimination (or both). Which is it?



Gender noted.  Are you saying that he admitted guilt in this case?  This is important here, because this thread is about evidence that Trump is a racist.  It has nothing to do with whether or not he is a liar, but everything to do with evidence that he is a racist.  Did he admit guilt in this specific case?


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 12, 2017)

oreo said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...


Wrong thread pal, this one is about racism.  If you want to join in, limit your arguments to ones that are about race.  Mexicans are not a race, and it is bigoted of you to mistake them for one.


----------



## oreo (Apr 12, 2017)

postman said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...




Yes and there are victims of Trump University--many of them--like this woman.


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 12, 2017)

postman said:


> There's a pattern. Trump also settled the Trump University lawsuit for $25 million plus an additional $1 million in penalties.  You don't do that if you're innocent, and have a shit load of lawyers on the payroll.



There is a pattern all right.  There is a pattern of specific legal decisions made about whether or not "Trump Management Corporation" did or did not engage in discriminatory practices.  You don't win every time if you are guilty.

You are hashing out allegations here, not evidence.  Let's see some actual evidence.


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 12, 2017)

oreo said:


> Yes and there are victims of Trump University--many of them--like this woman.



Where is the racism in this?  Do you think that random lefty propaganda is evidence of racism?  How is this related to this thread?


----------



## postman (Apr 12, 2017)

EvMetro said:


> You are hashing out allegations here, not evidence.  Let's see some actual evidence.



The justice department listed the evidence, including the use of special codes to designate black people, who were then told there were no apartments available, while later renting to a non-minority.
I think your argument shouldn't be to defend the Trump corporation that was obviously guilty of racial discrimination, but whether is from Donald of Fred Trump who set the racist policy the company followed.


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 12, 2017)

oreo said:


> Yes and there are victims of Trump University--many of them--like this woman.



Lefties fly into this thread like moths fly into the flame.  If you actually go back and read through this thread, you will see lefty, after lefty who make ignorant assumptions about the race of Mexicans.  My family is multi racial, and multi nationality, and I can tell you right now that it is absolutely disgusting to see people make assumptions about what race Mexicans are.  Lefties that do this are bigots, but it is even uglier yet that their bigotry is in the name of political agenda.

Here is where the bigotry gets even worse.  Lefties like Aeries have already come to realize that Mexicans are not a race, yet she won't stand up for them when she sees a new lefty step up to make another ignorant and bigoted assumption about Mexicans.  She saw your bigoted post and did not step in to correct you, since setting the record straight does not align with her political agenda.  Since you are a lefty who is against Trump, she gives you a free pass to make bigoted assumptions about Mexicans.


----------



## Eaglewings (Apr 12, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> I've listened to him for over a year now and have yet to hear him say anything that would lead me to believe he is a racist.
> 
> I can't say the same of Obama after eight years of his drivel


I supported Trump with his exporting illegal criminals..i have not heard him So guess not all Democrats are calling him a racist.
I hate when people don't see the levels of a person's party..Instead we just group everyone together.

Sent from my XT1575 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 12, 2017)

postman said:


> The justice department listed the evidence, including the use of special codes to designate black people, who were then told there were no apartments available, while later renting to a non-minority.
> I think your argument shouldn't be to defend the Trump corporation that was obviously guilty of racial discrimination, but whether is from Donald of Fred Trump who set the racist policy the company followed.



You are one of the few who has noted the relevant difference between Trump and the corporation.  The evidence that the justice department used was evidence meant to support their allegations.  Once this went to court, no legal decision was made about whether or not "Trump Management Corporation" engaged in discriminatory practices.

You are correct that we do not know who set the "alleged" policy, since this suit was not against Donald Trump specifically.  We do not know if the alleged policy ever existed.  There are a lot of other things we don't know about this, but what we do NOT have is any legitimate evidence that shows Trump is a racist.


----------



## Eaglewings (Apr 12, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> I've listened to him for over a year now and have yet to hear him say anything that would lead me to believe he is a racist.
> 
> I can't say the same of Obama after eight years of his drivel


Also Obama is not a racist either ,why would you say that...Give me an example

Sent from my XT1575 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 13, 2017)

It looks like the lefties have finally realized that there is absolutely zero evidence that Trump is a racist.  It is also nice to see that lefty bigots are no longer posting their bigoted assumptions of what race Mexicans are.  It took quite a few posts, but at least something was accomplished, and the lefties of this community know that there is no evidence that Trump is a racist.


----------



## Dragonlady (Apr 13, 2017)

EvMetro said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > him is a her-
> ...



You asked for evidence that Trump is a racist, not his personal confession.  The charges (and he was charged more than once), are proof of racism, and his agreement to settle the cases without fighting them, as also proof of racism.  Just because he refused to admit guilt, doesn't mean he isn't guilty.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 13, 2017)

Dragonlady said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...




You seem confused about the meaning of "proof."


----------



## Aries (Apr 13, 2017)

Dragonlady said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...


saying he never settles if he's not guilty... is admitting guilt is settled cases.


----------



## Aries (Apr 13, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...


lawsuits, witnesses, victims, direct quotes....
what exactly are you looking for if none of these things matter to you?


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 13, 2017)

Dragonlady said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...


How many times do you need to be charged (this is an allegation until a legal decision is made) with murder in order for it to be proof that you are a murderer?  Would the allegations be the proof that you are a murderer?  Kinda makes you wonder why we have courts, if all you have to do is charge somebody, and they become guilty.

What legal decision was made about whether or not "Trump Management Corporation" did engage in discriminatory practices?


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 13, 2017)

Aries said:


> saying he never settles if he's not guilty... is admitting guilt is settled cases.



Are you saying that he admitted guilt in this case? This is important here, because this thread is about evidence that Trump is a racist. It has nothing to do with whether or not he is a liar, but everything to do with evidence that he is a racist. Did he admit guilt in this specific case?


----------



## Aries (Apr 13, 2017)

EvMetro said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...


the decision was to settle. They paid a large sum of money and promised to STOP (implying ongoing) discriminating.


----------



## Aries (Apr 13, 2017)

EvMetro said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > saying he never settles if he's not guilty... is admitting guilt is settled cases.
> ...


Yes. Saying he never settles if he's innocent directly confesses guilt to specifically- all settled cases.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 13, 2017)

Aries said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...







 You also seem confused about logic.


----------



## Aries (Apr 13, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


you're just allergic to reality.


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 13, 2017)

Aries said:


> what exactly are you looking for if none of these things matter to you?



Legitimate evidence, not allegations.  Law suits are just allegations.  It is reasonable to expect to see something that Trump really did say or do, that can be verified.  If it is something that he said, you should be able to wrap quotes around the words that he really did say, not something that somebody else says that he said.  Regardless of how you interpret his famous quote about Mexicans and rapists, there is no dispute that he really did say what he said.  We know that the Mexicans quote is not about racism, and that it is not relevant to this thread, but it is an example of something he really did say, that can be verified.

Lefties like to go back a half century to the black real estate law suits, since they involve race.  When lefties do this, it is a good sign, since they are now looking at the race requirement that needs to be there for there to be racism.  Yea, it looks desperate to have to go back a half century, but at least they are looking at race.  The reason why this will never work, is that the act of suing somebody does not prove that the person is guilty.  It only means that somebody thinks they have something on the person who they are suing.  The person who is being sued is entitled to his day in court, and due process.  After he gets this, a legal decision is made.  This is why I keep asking you what legal decision was made in regard to the Trump Management Corporation.

If a cop pulls you over and writes you a ticket for speeding, you can go to court and present your case.  What's cool about this, is that you are considered innocent until proven guilty!  If a speeding ticket was considered evidence that you were speeding, we would not even need a court, and cops could just write tickets for anything they want to.

The problem that lefties run into when they start trying to make the lawsuits into evidence, is that not only is it not evidence, but the lawsuits were not even against Donald Trump specifically.  They were against Trump Management Corporation, which is not the same as Donald Trump.  There is no way to pin down if Donald had anything to do with the alleged racist policies, or if he was even aware that they existed.


----------



## Aries (Apr 13, 2017)

EvMetro said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > what exactly are you looking for if none of these things matter to you?
> ...


but we provide direct quotes and then you tell us that's not really racism. (I suspect because you people either can't identify it or, you are racists)


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 13, 2017)

Aries said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...





Run along, kid. You're making a fool of yourself.


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 13, 2017)

Aries said:


> [
> but we provide direct quotes and then you tell us that's not really racism. (I suspect because you people either can't identify it or, you are racists)



The catch to providing the winning quote here, is that it has to be a quote that shows Trump believes that his race is superior to another.  Providing quotes about Mexicans or Muslims do not work, since they Mexicans and Muslims are not a race.  Race absolutely MUST be involved for there to be racism.  You may notice that when you say "racism" out loud, you can actually hear the word "race" when you say it.  This is because racism is about race, and that word "race" that you hear in racism really is race.  Quotes about Mexicans are not about race, so they don't count. 

Once we are narrowed down to a situation that actually involves race, we must also identify which of the two races the alleged racist believes to be superior, and which race he believes to be inferior.

If quotes that meet these basic requirements have been posted, I am confident that you would re quote them here, to wave in my face.


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 13, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Run along, kid. You're making a fool of yourself.



Indeed she is.  If this was the first round of explaining reality to her, it would be different.  She learned all this stuff already, right on this thread, which means she is using a lefty tactic that I call "smile and walk a little further". This is where one knows they are wrong, but they are already so committed, they must continue.


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 14, 2017)

It would appear that post 386 was what it took to finally get through.  The usual pattern that I see, is the lefty starts off by posting a bigoted assumption about Mexicans or Muslims being a race, and when that fails, they go back a half century to try using blacks to make a racism case.  Once this fails, I am usually called a racist, told I am on ignore, or called a troll.  On this particular thread, I saw a new tactic used by lefty polo, the denial that the left ever painted Trump as a racist in the first place.


----------



## ShaklesOfBigGov (Apr 16, 2017)

Aries said:


> ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...



Try taking a literacy course, then look at the subject my response was addressing before sending another reply dumbass.


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 18, 2017)

ShaklesOfBigGov said:


> Try taking a literacy course, then look at the subject my response was addressing before sending another reply dumbass.



The lefties on this thread do not care about literacy, or even how stupid their posts are.  They are here to throw darts of spite from the lefty collective.


----------



## EvMetro (Mar 10, 2018)

Here we are a year later, and still not a shred of evidence.


----------



## whitehall (Mar 10, 2018)

You almost gotta laugh. While the Hussein administration was telling inner city Black people that they were too stupid to obtain a photo I.D., the Trump organization was hiring Black and Hispanic people in decent jobs. Anytime a leftie tries to tell you that secure borders are racist it's useless to talk to them because they are brainwashed and angry and hopeless and thanks to the propaganda arm of the democrat party, the MSM, probably anti-American.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Mar 10, 2018)

King Hussein- “Give the ghetto folks that worship me a free shitty cell phone and we own them.”

Trump- “Run illegal Mexicans out and open up low-skilled jobs for our struggling urban folks.”


----------



## Whocares386 (Mar 22, 2018)

That article explains us how much Republicans and its supporters tend to be racist,  religious fanatics, people who are against the gay rights, women’s rights, immigrants, abortion, etc..

Check here:
Republicans


----------



## EvMetro (Mar 22, 2018)

Whocares386 said:


> That article explains us how much Republicans and its supporters tend to be racist,  religious fanatics, people who are against the gay rights, women’s rights, immigrants, abortion, etc..
> 
> Check here:
> Republicans


Any evidence that Trump is a racist?


----------



## TheParser (Mar 22, 2018)

"Race" is, of course, the elephant in the room.

Cultured people at school and work try to avoid discussing the topic.

We like to pretend that it does not exist.

*****

Is President Trump a "racist"?

It all depends on your interpretation of "racist."

*****

Some people (like me) believe that President Trump is NOT a "racist."  They believe that he wants equal rights for every American *citizen* and that  no group deserves special treatment.

Some people (like most self-identified liberals) sincerely believe that President Trump IS a "racist" because (a) He does have an unfortunate habit of stating matters in a blunt fashion and (b) He refuses to repeat politically correct mantras (such as, "Caucasians should be ashamed of 'White privilege' ").

*****

Whether President Trump is a "racist"  or not is something that Americans (citizens only) should decide in clean elections.

The majority should have the last word on this matter.

(Personally, I believe that the Democratic-controlled media and academia have been very successful in pinning the "racist" label on him and that the Democrats will do very well in the November elections.)


----------



## Pogo (Mar 23, 2018)

EvMetro said:


> Whocares386 said:
> 
> 
> > That article explains us how much Republicans and its supporters tend to be racist,  religious fanatics, people who are against the gay rights, women’s rights, immigrants, abortion, etc..
> ...



Not sure how old this thread is or why it just popped up but what comes to mind is, when the USG was suing the Rump organization for housing discrimination (they wouldn't rent to black people), during a break in the depositions Rump quipped to the federal investigator (who had run the test applicants to prove the case), "come on Ellise -- you don't want to live with them either".

Running close behind is the quote about "black guys counting my money -- I hate it.  The only guys I want counting my money are short guys who wear yarmulkes every day" and the more problematic "Laziness is a trait in blacks.  I really believe that".

Rump was raised by his equally elitist-authoritarian father to believe that there are 'upper' and 'lower' castes in the general population and that their role is the former, and that they are somehow 'better' than the Untouchables.  I'd call that "classist" rather than "racist" because it extends to so much more than race --- Hispanics, Muslims, women, veterans, the media, the congenitally disabled, the poor, anybody who gets low TV ratings, football players, protestors, whatever you want, just plug it in and claim yourself "superior" to it.

Rump is in that way probably the most anti-American POTUS that's ever sullied the office.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 23, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> I've listened to him for over a year now and have yet to hear him say anything that would lead me to believe he is a racist.



There's an easy fix for this.  Turn your speakers up.


----------



## my2¢ (Mar 23, 2018)

Trump is a racist as much as Obama is a Muslim.  Take it either way.


----------



## EvMetro (Dec 30, 2020)

It's been almost 4 years since I started this thread, and nobody has posted a shred of evidence that proves Trump is a racist.  All I have seen posted are allegations, dismissed cases, gish gallop, secondhand quotes, and propaganda.


----------



## dudmuck (Dec 30, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> It's been almost 4 years since I started this thread, and nobody has posted a shred of evidence that proves Trump is a racist.  All I have seen posted are allegations, dismissed cases, gish gallop, secondhand quotes, and propaganda.


----------



## EvMetro (Dec 30, 2020)

dudmuck said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > It's been almost 4 years since I started this thread, and nobody has posted a shred of evidence that proves Trump is a racist.  All I have seen posted are allegations, dismissed cases, gish gallop, secondhand quotes, and propaganda.


Is there evidence that proves Trump is a racist in this propaganda?


----------



## dudmuck (Dec 31, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...


its Trump himself.


----------



## Mac1958 (Dec 31, 2020)

I don't think Trump is a racist.  I don't think that's how his mind works.  He just views and values anyone, skin color irrelevant, based on how they assist him in his desperate, profoundly damaged need for self-aggrandizement.  Once they do not, he drops and attacks and belittles them, skin color irrelevant.

At the same time, he is _*clearly*_ willing to _*enable*_ racism towards that same personal needs and goals, and we've seen that manifest in how emboldened these people have become with him in office.

Which is worse:   One ignorant, paranoid, bigoted racist, or one who enables many more?  I'd say it was the latter.  _*Especially*_ when they are _*President.*_


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 31, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> I don't think Trump is a racist.  I don't think that's how his mind works.  He just views and values anyone, skin color irrelevant, based on how they assist him in his desperate, profoundly damaged need for self-aggrandizement.  Once they do not, he drops and attacks and belittles them, skin color irrelevant.
> 
> At the same time, he is _*clearly*_ willing to _*enable*_ racism towards that same personal needs and goals, and we've seen that manifest in how emboldened these people have become with him in office.
> 
> Which is worse:   One ignorant, paranoid, bigoted racist, or one who enables many more?  I'd say it was the latter.  _*Especially*_ when they are _*President.*_



As MLK once stated:

"Nothing in all the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity"


----------



## DBA (Dec 31, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> At the same time, he is _*clearly*_ willing to _*enable*_ racism towards that same personal needs and goals, and we've seen that manifest in how emboldened these people have become with him in office.



The only folks that I have seen emboldened are the BLM and ANTIFA crowd.  You may point out some group here or they're doing some bad stuff, but the reality is that the left has just been throwing a tantrum because Trump does not give in to identity politics. The left has come to expect everyone to roll over for any "racist" cause and Trump didn't do that. This is what really upset them. Virtually any personal disagreement a Republican has with a Democrat ultimately results in being called a racist. Trump was the Republican in this disagreement but had a much larger audience. That audience is chock-full of guilt-ridden, white Democrats and black Democrats who like to take the easy way out and play the victim card.  Much like every Democrat I have ever spoken with, they aren't willing to entertain ideas or policies that don't include racism as the primary foundation. What resulted from this disagreement was nothing more than a *HUGE *temper tantrum from Democrats.


----------



## Mac1958 (Dec 31, 2020)

DBA said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > At the same time, he is _*clearly*_ willing to _*enable*_ racism towards that same personal needs and goals, and we've seen that manifest in how emboldened these people have become with him in office.
> ...


And, right on cue.


----------



## DBA (Dec 31, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Let me guess, this post was racist.


----------



## EvMetro (Dec 31, 2020)

dudmuck said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > dudmuck said:
> ...


This is an allegation.  An allegation in itself is not evidence that proves Trump is a racist.


----------



## EvMetro (Dec 31, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> I don't think Trump is a racist.  I don't think that's how his mind works.  He just views and values anyone, skin color irrelevant, based on how they assist him in his desperate, profoundly damaged need for self-aggrandizement.  Once they do not, he drops and attacks and belittles them, skin color irrelevant.
> 
> At the same time, he is _*clearly*_ willing to _*enable*_ racism towards that same personal needs and goals, and we've seen that manifest in how emboldened these people have become with him in office.
> 
> Which is worse:   One ignorant, paranoid, bigoted racist, or one who enables many more?  I'd say it was the latter.  _*Especially*_ when they are _*President.*_


Glad to hear you don't think Trump is a racist.


----------



## EvMetro (Dec 31, 2020)

No lefty on this site will be posting a shred of evidence that proves Trump is a racist.  That's because there is none.  The most we will ever see are allegations, gish gallop, secondhand quotes, dismissed cases, and propaganda.  No actual evidence that proves Trump is a racist.


----------



## dudmuck (Dec 31, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...


video recording of Trump saying racist things is not an allegation.
video recording of Trump saying racist things is evidence.


----------



## EvMetro (Dec 31, 2020)

dudmuck said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > dudmuck said:
> ...



If Trump said something racist, post it here.  Wrap quote marks around what he really did say.  If it really is a racist comment, I will vet it by following a link.  Posting a link to where you want the evidence to be is not actual evidence.  Quote it here for the world to see.


----------



## Mac1958 (Dec 31, 2020)

Markle said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


What are the first seven words of my post that you quoted?


----------



## Markle (Dec 31, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...



Sorry, I must have misunderstood your post.  If so, I apologize and I pulled it.


----------



## EvMetro (Dec 31, 2020)

Markle said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...


Mac really wants to claim that Trump is a racist, but he knows he can't get away with it.  Thats why he buried what he really wants to say in all that insulation.  All that crap that he buried his true feelings in is a picture worth a thousand words.


----------



## dudmuck (Dec 31, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...



the twitter link is not rendering for you?


----------



## Mac1958 (Dec 31, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Unlike you nutters, I just choose to be honest.

But if fabricating my opinions helps your feelz, that's fine with me.  I'm used to it here.


----------



## EvMetro (Dec 31, 2020)

dudmuck said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > dudmuck said:
> ...


It still just looks like a link to suspected gish gallop.  Post what Trump really did say that proves he is a racist on this thread.  If you cannot isolate the evidence from where you claim it is, then you have no evidence.  If your link has Trump on video saying that he hates  blacks or Asians,  you would post here that Trump said "I hate blacks" or "I hate Asians". 

Please post something from your propaganda that proves Trump is a racist, and do not post allegations, secondhand quotes, dismissed cases, or propaganda, since these are obviously not evidence.


----------



## EvMetro (Dec 31, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...


You were smart to not claim Trump is a racist, since there is absolutely zero evidence that proves he is.  The rest of the stuff that you posted about Trump enabling racists is the picture worth a thousand words.  You volunteered this information that is not important to the topic so that you could marginalize your confession that Trump is not a racist.


----------



## Mac1958 (Dec 31, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...


I was very specific and clear.

And you had to jump in and get pissy.   That tells me quite a bit about you.


----------



## dudmuck (Dec 31, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...


Lee Atwater a generation ago showed us how nobody can explicitly be racist and survive politicly.   For example, when Trump calls mexicans rapists, the white supremacists hear the message.  Another example is the order for government offices to stop diversity training.





__





						What White Power Supporters Hear Trump Saying
					

The term “political correctness” can be readily deployed as a racist dog whistle—one that President Donald Trump has been blowing with increasing vigor since his election in 2016.




					www.sapiens.org
				




the next one is the "1619 project" funding for schools.  it goes on & on.


----------



## Lesh (Dec 31, 2020)

Trump is history.

Yea he's a racist. Who cares. He's gone.

The Deplorables will have to find a new vessel for their hatred and bigotry.

Josh Hawley appears to want that mantle


----------



## EvMetro (Dec 31, 2020)

dudmuck said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > dudmuck said:
> ...


Did you give up on that last one?

Do you have a quote of Trump calling Mexicans rapists?  Is there any way to know which Mexicans are white supremacists, and which ones are not? 

You sure went every which way when I asked for the quote of what Trump said that was racist...


----------



## EvMetro (Dec 31, 2020)

Lesh said:


> Trump is history.
> 
> Yea he's a racist. Who cares. He's gone.
> 
> ...


Lol, four years later, and you have finally realized that there is not even a shred of evidence that proves Trump is a racist.


----------



## Lesh (Dec 31, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> Lol, four years later, and you have finally realized that there is not even a shred of evidence that proves Trump is a racist.


Who gives a shit? He is but it matters not anymore. He's history


----------



## EvMetro (Dec 31, 2020)

Lesh said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Lol, four years later, and you have finally realized that there is not even a shred of evidence that proves Trump is a racist.
> ...


Lol, years later, and you were NEVER able to provide even a shred of evidence that proves he is a racist.  Funnier yet, here you are finally admitting that it wasn't ever about racism, and that it was purely political.


----------



## dudmuck (Dec 31, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...


yea, here it is









						What Trump has said about Mexicans
					

A look back at some of the things US presidential hopeful Donald Trump has said about Mexico during his election campaign.



					www.bbc.com
				




when Trump said what he thinks of mexicans, its a dog whistle to white supremacists and his racist base.
Also other examples is when he says "Kung Flu", its a dog whistle to anti chinese racists.
Same goes for the send her back chant.

As extra credit, there is also one Trump rally where he talked of racehorse theory.  And eugenics.  Some people might consider this outright racist rather than just a dog whistle.


----------



## EvMetro (Dec 31, 2020)

dudmuck said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > dudmuck said:
> ...


This thread is not about dog whistles, it is about evidence that proves Trump is a racist.  Stop posting gish gallop, and post some evidence that proves Trump is a racist.


----------



## WTH_Progs? (Dec 31, 2020)

What the OP and others miss is it's about feelings.  PROGS have taken a real pounding under the watchful eye of misinformation, imagine the pain of it.


----------



## Markle (Dec 31, 2020)

dudmuck said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > dudmuck said:
> ...



As you know, President Trump loves New York as much as he loves America.

Your post is bogus.  At the time Trump took out that ad and made those statements the Central Park Five had been arrested, tried, and convicted which highlighted the crime wave in New York.  New York was fed up.  They had 1,896 murders the year of that assault.

Using that as an indication that President Trump is racist is just plain foolish and confirmation that you have nothing and are grasping at straws.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 31, 2020)

Markle said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...


What did Trump say after they were exonerated?


----------



## EvMetro (Dec 31, 2020)

Markle said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...


No lefty will EVER be able to prove that anything that Trump wrote or said about the CP5 was racially motivated.  I've run this debate on a dozen boards, and they can never show evidence that proves racial motivation.


----------



## EvMetro (Dec 31, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > dudmuck said:
> ...


Nothing racially motivated


----------



## Coyote (Dec 31, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > dudmuck said:
> ...



It certainly is odd that he was willing to pardon the men who were found guilty of gunning down a bunch of Iraqi civilians but continued to insist the CP5 were guilty.


----------



## EvMetro (Dec 31, 2020)

Coyote said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...


Do you have evidence that proves he insisted on this because of their race?


----------



## Markle (Dec 31, 2020)

dudmuck said:


> Lee Atwater a generation ago showed us how nobody can explicitly be racist and survive politicly. For example, when Trump calls mexicans rapists, the white supremacists hear the message. Another example is the order for government offices to stop diversity training.








"The U.S. has become a dumping ground for everybody else’s problems."

"Thank you. It’s true, and these are the best and the finest. When Mexico sends its people, they’re not sending their best. They’re not sending you. They’re not sending you. They’re sending people that have lots of problems, and they’re bringing those problems with us. They’re bringing drugs. They’re bringing crime. They’re rapists. And some, I assume, are good people."









						Fact-Check: Donald Trump Did Not Call All Mexicans 'Rapists' and 'Criminals' | Breitbart
					

During Tuesday night's vice presidential debate, Virginia Senator Tim Kaine claimed that “As a candidate, started his campaign where he called Mexicans rapists and criminals.” - Fact-Check | Politics




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## dudmuck (Dec 31, 2020)

Markle said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> > Lee Atwater a generation ago showed us how nobody can explicitly be racist and survive politicly. For example, when Trump calls mexicans rapists, the white supremacists hear the message. Another example is the order for government offices to stop diversity training.
> ...


The paragraph you have there says "They're rapists", which means he's calling mexicans rapists.  Not all of them, but some of them, according to Trump.

But more importantly Trump halting diversity training in federal government, defunding the 1619 project, "Kung Flu", racehorse theory "good german genes".


----------



## EvMetro (Dec 31, 2020)

dudmuck said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > dudmuck said:
> ...


For God's sake, Trump never called Mexicans as a group, rapists.  Let's look at what he really did say and what he did not say:

“When Mexico sends its people, they’re not sending their best. They’re not sending you. They’re not sending you. They’re sending people that have lots of problems, and they’re bringing those problems with us. They’re bringing drugs. They’re bringing crime. They’re rapists. And some, I assume, are good people.”

In the first sentence, he is talking about people who he alleges that Mexico sends, and he has excluded "Mexico's best" from the people who he is talking about. This first sentence clearly shows that Trump was not commenting on "all" Mexicans, just the people who Mexico sends who are not also not Mexico's best.*

Ok, next sentence. "They're not sending you, they're not sending you", sounds like it is open to interpretation, but the one thing we do know is that he is not talking about Mexico's best, or all Mexicans.

The next sentence really narrows things down as far as who he is talking about. "They're sending people who have lots of problems, and they are bringing those problems with us." Here, he has narrowed down who he is talking about to people Mexico sends, who are not Mexico's best, certainly not every Mexican everywhere, and who are bringing problems. His grammar is pretty screwed up with the "us" thing, but it does not appear he is intending on including "us" as who he is talking about.

This next part is not describing who he is talking about, but tells us some of the "problems" of the people who Mexico sends who are bringing problems. "They're bringing drugs, They're bringing crime. They're rapists." Those problems that this isolated group of people who are not Mexico's best, not you, not all Mexicans, and who have problems, do sound pretty bad, so I am sure glad that Trump brought these things up. These things need to be brought up and be handled.

Last sentence: "And some I assume, are good people." It was pretty generous that Trump added this on, considering the kinds of problems that this isolated group of people are bringing. He assumes that some of these people who Mexico sends who are not Mexico's best, not you, not all Mexicans, and who are bringing such problems are actually good people.

Now we know who Trump was talking about:*
An isolated group of people who Mexico sends who are not Mexico's best, not you, and who bring lots of problems.

Now we know who he was not talking about:
He was not talking about Mexico's best, or all Mexicans, or you.


----------



## Lesh (Dec 31, 2020)

Hey idiots

IT DOES NOT MATTER ANYMORE

TRUMP IS HISTORY


----------



## EvMetro (Dec 31, 2020)

Even if Trump HAD called all Mexicans rapists, which he obviously did not, how would we know which Mexicans he is racist toward?  Mexicans come in all five races recognized by the us census, so which race out of all the Mexican nationality would he be targeting?


----------



## AMart (Dec 31, 2020)

Mexico is a country not a race you stupid progs. Europeans from many countries and even the middle east flowed into Mexico and S. American in the 1800's and 1900's. White Marxist progs should commit mass suicide to make things right.


----------



## EvMetro (Dec 31, 2020)

Lesh said:


> Hey idiots
> 
> IT DOES NOT MATTER ANYMORE
> 
> TRUMP IS HISTORY


WOO HOO!  LEFTY HALL OF FAME MATERIAL HERE!  

Here is a lefty admitting that the racism gig was all just a political strategy, just like we have been saying all along!


----------



## EvMetro (Dec 31, 2020)

AMart said:


> Mexico is a country not a race you stupid progs. Europeans from many countries and even the middle east flowed into Mexico and S. American in the 1800's and 1900's. White Marxist progs should commit mass suicide to make things right.


Lefties have no idea how bigoted and offensive it is when they try to clump all Mexicans together as one race.  Lefties are vile and disgusting for this behavior toward Mexicans.


----------



## AMart (Dec 31, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> AMart said:
> 
> 
> > Mexico is a country not a race you stupid progs. Europeans from many countries and even the middle east flowed into Mexico and S. American in the 1800's and 1900's. White Marxist progs should commit mass suicide to make things right.
> ...


Mexican Americans will be the most fervent supporters of the USA and conservative policy in the near future. They are no different than the Catholic immigrants from Poland, Ireland and Italy from the past......but Mexicans will be GOP supporters much faster.


----------



## Lesh (Dec 31, 2020)

Lesh said:


> Trump is history.
> 
> Yea he's a racist. Who cares. He's gone.
> 
> ...





EvMetro said:


> WOO HOO! LEFTY HALL OF FAME MATERIAL HERE!
> 
> Here is a lefty admitting that the racism gig was all just a political strategy, just like we have been saying all along!


Seems reading is not your best skill retard


----------



## dudmuck (Dec 31, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...


he's talking about rapists coming from mexico.  and criminals


----------



## EvMetro (Dec 31, 2020)

dudmuck said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > dudmuck said:
> ...


. Let's look at what he really did say and what he did not say:

“When Mexico sends its people, they’re not sending their best. They’re not sending you. They’re not sending you. They’re sending people that have lots of problems, and they’re bringing those problems with us. They’re bringing drugs. They’re bringing crime. They’re rapists. And some, I assume, are good people.”

In the first sentence, he is talking about people who he alleges that Mexico sends, and he has excluded "Mexico's best" from the people who he is talking about. This first sentence clearly shows that Trump was not commenting on "all" Mexicans, just the people who Mexico sends who are not also not Mexico's best.*

Ok, next sentence. "They're not sending you, they're not sending you", sounds like it is open to interpretation, but the one thing we do know is that he is not talking about Mexico's best, or all Mexicans.

The next sentence really narrows things down as far as who he is talking about. "They're sending people who have lots of problems, and they are bringing those problems with us." Here, he has narrowed down who he is talking about to people Mexico sends, who are not Mexico's best, certainly not every Mexican everywhere, and who are bringing problems. His grammar is pretty screwed up with the "us" thing, but it does not appear he is intending on including "us" as who he is talking about.

This next part is not describing who he is talking about, but tells us some of the "problems" of the people who Mexico sends who are bringing problems. "They're bringing drugs, They're bringing crime. They're rapists." Those problems that this isolated group of people who are not Mexico's best, not you, not all Mexicans, and who have problems, do sound pretty bad, so I am sure glad that Trump brought these things up. These things need to be brought up and be handled.

Last sentence: "And some I assume, are good people." It was pretty generous that Trump added this on, considering the kinds of problems that this isolated group of people are bringing. He assumes that some of these people who Mexico sends who are not Mexico's best, not you, not all Mexicans, and who are bringing such problems are actually good people.

Now we know who Trump was talking about:
An isolated group of people who Mexico sends who are not Mexico's best, not you, and who bring lots of problems.

Now we know who he was not talking about:


----------



## AMart (Dec 31, 2020)

dudmuck said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > dudmuck said:
> ...











						80% Of Central American Women, Girls Are Raped Crossing Into The U.S.
					






					www.huffpost.com
				



*80% Of Central American Women, Girls Are Raped Crossing Into The U.S.



"Rape Trees" Found Along Southern US Border*
by Mariela RosarioMarch 11, 2009








						Home - Latina
					

hide




					www.latina.com


----------



## AMart (Dec 31, 2020)

Open your borders Israel!!!!


----------



## EvMetro (Dec 31, 2020)

AMart said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...


SOMEBODY is doing the raping...


----------



## AMart (Dec 31, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> AMart said:
> 
> 
> > dudmuck said:
> ...


Mexican coyotes. Again Trump was right.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Dec 31, 2020)

I have read through this mess of a thread, after all the bluster posted by obvious Trump haters, they have NOT posted an actual quote from Donald's mouth showing that he is a racist.

It appears QUOTING the President is simply too hard for leftists to do, for leftists that is


----------



## EvMetro (Dec 31, 2020)

Sunsettommy said:


> I have read through this mess of a thread, after all the bluster posted by obvious Trump haters, they have NOT posted an actual quote from Donald's mouth showing that he is a racist.
> 
> It appears QUOTING the President is simply too hard for leftists to do, for leftists that is


There are much better and longer versions of this thread on other boards all over the internet.  I didn't keep up with this one much, but I have almost 2000 posts on it on another board.  The lefty replies are always basically the same though, so I can run this thread with my eyes closed now.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Dec 31, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...



You have posted this about 5-6 times in the thread, they still haven't caught up with it yet, still lying about what the President was saying. I caught onto it from the start, but that requires the willingness to honestly read what was really spoken.

They hate Trump, thus they will grasp onto anything tenuous to maintain their hate.


----------



## EvMetro (Dec 31, 2020)

Sunsettommy said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > dudmuck said:
> ...


Lol, I have that breakdown of what Trump really did say on boards all over the internet as well, as a separate thread.  Lefties still keep hitting it like a moth to a flame.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jan 1, 2021)

Coyote said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > dudmuck said:
> ...











						Trump doesn't apologize to Central Park Five: 'You have people on both sides of that'
					

"You have people on both sides of that," Trump told reporters, but he did not apologize for taking out an ad calling for the teenagers' executions.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 1, 2021)

katsteve2012 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...


The CP5 thing doesn't belong in this thread unless you can produce some evidence that proves that  any of Trump's actions or words were racially motivated as opposed to being motivated by disgust for the alleged crime/s.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jan 1, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



The poster that I answered asked "what Trump said after they were exonerated", and I answered her.
It is in the link. 

However, just to play the devils advocate, if the previous POTUS had made similar remarks that 
the soon to be former one has, would you perceive HIM to be racist? 

Just curious.


----------



## Lesh (Jan 1, 2021)

This is about as relevant as arguing how many angels can dance on the head of a pin.

Trump is history. It matters not that he is a racist.

Stop defending him...he's history


----------



## IM2 (Jan 1, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> I've listened to him for over a year now and have yet to hear him say anything that would lead me to believe he is a racist.
> 
> I can't say the same of Obama after eight years of his drivel


You've heearr trump say plenty of racist bullshit.


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 1, 2021)

Trump is a racist?

Thanks to Trump minorities experienced the lowest minority unemployment in US history...

COMPARE THAT TO

Due to DEMOCRAT lockdown mandates and edicts:
46% of all black-owned small businesses have been destroyed.  34% of all Latino-owned, 31% of all Asian-owned, & 25% of all women-owned small businesses are gone...and that was several months ago. Even more minority American's businesses, lives, and ability to provide for their families have been destroyed.


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 1, 2021)

katsteve2012 said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


Racism is one of my favorite topics to discuss.  One of my passions is differentiating actual racism from the political weapon.


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 1, 2021)

IM2 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > I've listened to him for over a year now and have yet to hear him say anything that would lead me to believe he is a racist.
> ...


Myth.  There is not a shred of evidence that proves Trump is a racist, so nobody has ever heard him say anything racist.  It is insulting to blacks when you mock their rhetoric with the "you've hear Trump..."  they don't all talk that way, so quit mocking them.


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 1, 2021)

Lesh said:


> This is about as relevant as arguing how many angels can dance on the head of a pin.
> 
> Trump is history. It matters not that he is a racist.
> 
> Stop defending him...he's history


Apparently it is important enough for you to open the thread and try to divert attention away from the fact that no lefty has ever been able to post a shred of evidence that proves Trump is a racist after all these years.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jan 1, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...



That's obvious. And "racism" is a multi faceted issue.

So, based on that, had the previous POTUS had made similar statements to some of those made by the current one, would you have perceived him as a racist?


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 1, 2021)

katsteve2012 said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



Often, lefties will evade the topic of my threads by asking new questions, and then they will accuse me of evading when I don't answer their evasion.

First, your post suggests that you doubt or didn't understand when I said that I enjoy differentiating actual racism from the political weapon.  This makes me wonder if YOU are able to do the same.
If the previous president made statements that were racist, I would call it racism.  Perhaps you should post an example of what type of statements from Trump you are referring to.


----------



## Lesh (Jan 1, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > This is about as relevant as arguing how many angels can dance on the head of a pin.
> ...


You are REALLY invested in defending this friggin racist asshole.

Give it up already.


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 1, 2021)

Lesh said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...


Its pretty funny how you have completely given up on posting evidence that proves that Trump is a racist.  Now, all you can come up with are reasons why we *don't* need evidence that proves he is a racist.


----------



## Lesh (Jan 1, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...


You're defending this non person like he's your lover..

Really dude.

Save a little dignity


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jan 1, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...





EvMetro said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...



I'm neither left nor right, and don't have any interest in engaging in what is obviously an intentionally circular(as the thread title proves) debate as to whether or not a soon to be former president is a "racist".

I asked you a very simple question which would tell whether you truthfully, as you claim,
"enjoy differentiating actual racism from the political weapon", or if you are just a partisan Trump defender.

Which do you think it is?


----------



## Lesh (Jan 1, 2021)

Until I looked into it a bit I wasn't sure if Trump was actually a racist or whether he was merely cynically playing to the racists. In point of fact the difference is minimal (a distinction without a difference) and now it matters even less.

He's a non-entity


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 1, 2021)

Lesh said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...


Actually, it is YOU who is defending Trump.  You love Trump so much that you absolutely refuse to post even a shred of evidence that proves Trump is a racist.   You are INCREDIBLY loyal to Trump for blocking this information.


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 1, 2021)

katsteve2012 said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


Do you have evidence that proves Trump is a racist? Thats what this thread is about.  Start a new thread with your topic, and I will post in it.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jan 1, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...



You made a statement that you  "enjoy differentiating actual racism from the political weapon".

The question asked of you related to your above statement. 

So it appears that you agree that this thread is an example of a circular discussion. 

Since your thread title is:
"Trump is Not a Racist", you obviously had established your position before anyone even replied.


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 1, 2021)

katsteve2012 said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


Here is the opening post where I asserted that Trump is not a racist,  and then challenged you to show me otherwise:

"I have never read or heard anything that Trump has ever said that is racist, yet I have seen lefties imply that he is. I assert that Trump is not a racist, but I will retract this if somebody could post a link to an actual quote of Trump saying something racist. I have seen plenty of allegations that Trump said things that are racist, but never an actual verifiable legitimate quote. Anybody got a link to such a quote?"


----------



## Markle (Jan 1, 2021)

IM2 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > I've listened to him for over a year now and have yet to hear him say anything that would lead me to believe he is a racist.
> ...



The only way you "heearr" President Trump say racist things is if you only listened to the interpretations fed to you by the mainstream media.  If you actually did your own research you'd know they lied to you.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jan 1, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> I have never read or heard anything that Trump has ever said that is racist, yet I have seen lefties imply that he is.  I assert that Trump is not a racist, but I will retract this if somebody could post a link to an actual quote of Trump saying something racist.  I have seen plenty of allegations that Trump said things that are racist, but never an actual verifiable legitimate quote.  Anybody got a link to such a quote?



We are all racists....nothing wrong with that.   

The founders of this nation were racist.

Do not let the democrats intimidate you with charges of racism.....if anyone is tired of this racist b.s    just come out and admit you are racist....then all this nonsense will go away.  I guranteeee


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jan 1, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...



Well, that is the basis of a circular, partisan argument. 

Perhaps you should identify some examples of what YOU believe to be racist statements. 

Until you do, it is obvious that you will just claim that any example that anyone provides, will result in you dismissing it because it does not align with whatever your criteria is.


----------



## Markle (Jan 1, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Trump is history.
> ...


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 1, 2021)

katsteve2012 said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


My criteria is simple.  Exclude allegations, gish gallop, secondhand quotes,  dismissed cases, and propaganda,  since these items are not evidence that proves he is a racist.  Obviously,  racism must include race.


----------



## Markle (Jan 1, 2021)

TheGreenHornet said:


> We are all racists....nothing wrong with that.
> 
> The founders of this nation were racist.
> 
> Do not let the democrats intimidate you with charges of racism.....if anyone is tired of this racist b.s just come out and admit you are racist....then all this nonsense will go away. I guranteeee



You are far more right than you might imagine. 

It really is not important that we are racist or prejudiced but rather how we BEHAVE.

Statically, only about seventeen percent of white Americans have little or no automatic preference to whites or blacks. Only twelve percent show a slight to strong preference of blacks to whites. This is part of the results and explained at the test. It is free and you can choose to register or not. It’s fun, but I have also seen people go off the handle which is why it comes with a warning.

It’s NATURAL to discriminate and be prejudiced; almost exclusively we all grew up with people like very much like ourselves. It is natural to trust those people more than people who are not like us. Obviously we also pick up racist attitudes and beliefs from our parents too. We discriminate and use prejudice every day. There is nothing wrong with those feelings. It is what we learn and what is in someone’s heart, and what we DO with those feelings that matters.

If you are curious about yourself, take this test. It is NOT based on questions that you could answer the way you THINK you should. Actually it is fun. You can chose from a number of different tests but they only take about 15 minutes.

This web site presents a method that demonstrates the conscious-unconscious divergences much more convincingly than has been possible with previous methods. This new method is called the Implicit Association Test or IAT for short.

*WARNING!
It does carry this disclaimer:

I am aware of the possibility of encountering interpretations of my IAT test performance with which I may not agree. Knowing this, I wish to proceed.

Project Implicit*

*https://implicit.harvard.edu/implicit*/


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jan 1, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...



That doesn't make sense. Anything that anyone presents, you could easily dismiss as any of the above "items" that you listed.

What would you consider to be a racist statement? 

Surely you can provide one example? Or are you just playing a bait game?


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 1, 2021)

katsteve2012 said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


Is there some reason why you would consider allegations, dismissed cases, secondhand quotes, gish gallop, or propaganda as evidence?


----------



## Markle (Jan 1, 2021)

katsteve2012 said:


> What would you consider to be a racist statement?
> 
> Surely you can provide one example? Or are you just playing a bait game?



Yes, here's one.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 1, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...


Why don’t you just give an example of what you consider racist?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jan 1, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...



You nailed him.....he is typical of all those afflicted with TDS ....they hate trump so much but they dont know why?   They hate him because it is cool, because they hear the msm constantly attempt to demonize him etc.

They call him a liar....but never can come up with any good examples of it.   On the other hand they dont want to talk about how biden was forced to drop out of a presidential race for plagarism and lying and was even censored for lying......bidens lies and the amount of it(even lied about major life event) makes Trump look like a boy scout.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 1, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> I have never read or heard anything that Trump has ever said that is racist, yet I have seen lefties imply that he is.  I assert that Trump is not a racist, but I will retract this if somebody could post a link to an actual quote of Trump saying something racist.  I have seen plenty of allegations that Trump said things that are racist, but never an actual verifiable legitimate quote.  Anybody got a link to such a quote?




Then you haven't been listening.  We don't "imply" that Trump is racist.  We're very direct about it.  

Find your own proof, you lazy piece of shit.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jan 1, 2021)

Yes, here's one.

[/QUOTE]

Certainly a questionable choice of words. What do you find to be racist about it?


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jan 1, 2021)

> What would you consider to be a racist statement?


That’s easy.
Black lives matter.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jan 1, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...



I don't. Otherwise, I would not have bothered to ask you for an example of what you consider to be "racism". 

If you actually "enjoy pointing out the difference between actual racism versus political weaponizing" as you claim, it should be easy to do so, unless your evasiveness is a tactic on your part to move the goalposts when someone gives you an example that you do not care to acknowledge.

Is that the case?


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 2, 2021)

Coyote said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


Racism is the belief that one race is superior to another.  When lefties start looking for "my definition" of what racism is, it means that they can't find any racism to quote.  At this point, lefties begin to look for ways to take the race out of racism.  Lefties are hunting for a way to paint Trump is a racist, so once they can't find any, they look for ways to redefine racism.  Perhaps if there if there is some flaw in how I see racism, the whole thread gets discredited, right? I've been doing this thread on many boards for many years, so I know all the lefty tricks.


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 2, 2021)

katsteve2012 said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


Racism is the belief that one race is superior to another. When lefties start looking for "my definition" of what racism is, it means that they can't find any racism to quote. At this point, lefties begin to look for ways to take the race out of racism. Lefties are hunting for a way to paint Trump is a racist, so once they can't find any, they look for ways to redefine racism. Perhaps if there if there is some flaw in how I see racism, the whole thread gets discredited, right? I've been doing this thread on many boards for many years, so I know all the lefty tricks


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 2, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > I have never read or heard anything that Trump has ever said that is racist, yet I have seen lefties imply that he is.  I assert that Trump is not a racist, but I will retract this if somebody could post a link to an actual quote of Trump saying something racist.  I have seen plenty of allegations that Trump said things that are racist, but never an actual verifiable legitimate quote.  Anybody got a link to such a quote?
> ...


Like clockwork, like a moth to a flame.  You are one of the endless lefties who posts an obligatory attempt to discredit a thread that requests evidence that proves Trump is a racist, by posting something other than evidence that proves that Trump is a racist. 

I think I see the real deal with you though,  you are different than all the rest of the garden variety lefties who throw the usual dart at the thread out of ignorance and spite.  Yep, you actually love Trump so much, that you refuse to post even a shred of evidence that proves Trump is a racist.  You are so loyal to Trump that you don't want any such evidence posted here right?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jan 2, 2021)

[/QUOTE]
Racism is the belief that one race is superior to another. When lefties start looking for "my definition" of what racism is, it means that they can't find any racism to quote. At this point, lefties begin to look for ways to take the race out of racism. Lefties are hunting for a way to paint Trump is a racist, so once they can't find any, they look for ways to redefine racism. Perhaps if there if there is some flaw in how I see racism, the whole thread gets discredited, right? I've been doing this thread on many boards for many years, so I know all the lefty tricks
[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]

There is more depth to the definition of racism than your one liner above, which is one of the reasons that I asked you to provide an example of what you 
believe racism looks like, and my hunch is that you know this, because racism in this forum has frequently been discussed beyond the belief in the inherent 
inferiority or superiority of any race or races.

As far as so called "lefty tricks", and running the risk of your thread being "discredited", seriously? 

Are you actually interested in feedback or dialogue in this thread, or are you more
invested in being a partisan, political zealot who prefers to ask ALL of the questions, and avoid answering any?


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 2, 2021)

katsteve2012 said:


> There is more depth to the definition of racism than your one liner above, which is one of the reasons that I asked you to provide an example of what you
> believe racism looks like, and my hunch is that you know this, because racism in this forum has frequently been discussed beyond the belief in the inherent
> inferiority or superiority of any race or races.
> 
> ...


As far as there being more to racism than the belief that one race is superior to another, just look at the rest of what you just quoted of me:

"...At this point, lefties begin to look for ways to take the race out of racism. Lefties are hunting for a way to paint Trump is a racist, so once they can't find any, they look for ways to redefine racism. Perhaps if there if there is some flaw in how I see racism, the whole thread gets discredited, right? I've been doing this thread on many boards for many years, so I know all the lefty tricks."

Racism is a very ugly, but very simple form of bigotry that revolves around the belief that one race is superior to another, but you are now looking for a way to make it more complicated than that.  Your end goal is to find another meaning of racism so that you can show that Trump is a racist, but you want to do this by either taking the race out of racism or by redefining racism.


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 2, 2021)

katsteve2012  , you are officially invited to pick apart the meaning of racism in order to find a way to remove the race from racism or find a context where you can make Trump fit.  I don't want to discourage you from doing this, since it is the natural thing for lefties to do when they cannot find evidence that proves Trump is a racist.  I have been down the semantics road on this before, so I already know how it ends.  Your next step will need to be removing the race from racism if you want to go down this road, but please do pursue whatever semantics battle you think you can use to paint Trump as a racist.  Maybe I can witness some new outcome to this same battle that I have already been in over and over like groundhog day.  Go ahead, make my day.


----------



## Markle (Jan 2, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Then you haven't been listening. We don't "imply" that Trump is racist. We're very direct about it.
> 
> Find your own proof, you lazy piece of shit.



Because you can't find anything.  You're posting the lie, it's up to you to provide the proof.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jan 2, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Racism is the belief that one race is superior to another. When lefties start looking for "my definition" of what racism is, it means that they can't find any racism to quote. At this point, lefties begin to look for ways to take the race out of racism. Lefties are hunting for a way to paint Trump is a racist, so once they can't find any, they look for ways to redefine racism. Perhaps if there if there is some flaw in how I see racism, the whole thread gets discredited, right? I've been doing this thread on many boards for many years, so I know all the lefty tricks



There is more depth to the definition of racism than your one liner above, which is one of the reasons that I asked you to provide an example of what you
believe racism looks like, and my hunch is that you know this, because racism in this forum has frequently been discussed beyond the belief in the inherent
inferiority or superiority of any race or races.

As far as so called "lefty tricks", and running the risk of your thread being "discredited", seriously?

Are you actually interested in feedback or dialogue in this thread, or are you more
invested in being a partisan, political zealot who prefers to ask ALL of the questions, and avoid answering any?
[/QUOTE]
As far as there being more to racism than the belief that one race is superior to another, just look at the rest of what you just quoted of me:

"...At this point, lefties begin to look for ways to take the race out of racism. Lefties are hunting for a way to paint Trump is a racist, so once they can't find any, they look for ways to redefine racism. Perhaps if there if there is some flaw in how I see racism, the whole thread gets discredited, right? I've been doing this thread on many boards for many years, so I know all the lefty tricks."

Racism is a very ugly, but very simple form of bigotry that revolves around the belief that one race is superior to another, but you are now looking for a way to make it more complicated than that.  Your end goal is to find another meaning of racism so that you can show that Trump is a racist, but you want to do this by either taking the race out of racism or by redefining racism.
[/QUOTE]

I'm not seeking to "redefine racism", however, it does appear to make you uncomfortable that it is not as simplistic as you insist.


Perhaps  thatis beyond your comprehension?

There are quite a few books out there that could help you learn.


EvMetro said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > There is more depth to the definition of racism than your one liner above, which is one of the reasons that I asked you to provide an example of what you
> ...



I have no reason or time to "redefine  racism", there are a plethora of books, articles, and opinions(right here in this forum)out there on the subject that address it in far greater depth than just " being the determinant in inherent inferiority or superiority.

And as far as wanting to do so just to "Show Trump is a racist"? That's an even bigger waste of time.





So back to the same question. What is an example of what you would perceive as racist?


----------



## Markle (Jan 2, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> Racism is a very ugly, but very simple form of bigotry that revolves around the belief that one race is superior to another, but you are now looking for a way to make it more complicated than that. Your end goal is to find another meaning of racism so that you can show that Trump is a racist, but you want to do this by either taking the race out of racism or by redefining racism.



Are you saying that no race is better than any other?  Why or why not?


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 2, 2021)

Markle said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Then you haven't been listening. We don't "imply" that Trump is racist. We're very direct about it.
> ...



When racism is a pervasive and systemic as it is with Donald Trump, one doesn't need quotes.  Actions speak louder than words.  How many black advisors and cabinet members does he have?  How many leaders of the black community are invited to the White House - not rappers and athletes, but black activists?  How many black people has he pardoned?

The entire Birther Campaign, which claimed that Barrack Obama was not "qualified" to be President because he wasn't a "real" American, is racist, and he tried to claim Kamala Harris wasn't "qualified" to be vice-President either because her parents were immigrants, and naturalized Americans.  

The fact that you don't see any of this as racist shows what an ignorant tool you are.  

Then there's the Muslim ban - not racism, but it's kissing cousin, Xenophobia.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jan 2, 2021)

See


EvMetro said:


> katsteve2012  , you are officially invited to pick apart the meaning of racism in order to find a way to remove the race from racism or find a context where you can make Trump fit.  I don't want to discourage you from doing this, since it is the natural thing for lefties to do when they cannot find evidence that proves Trump is a racist.  I have been down the semantics road on this before, so I already know how it ends.  Your next step will need to be removing the race from racism if you want to go down this road, but please do pursue whatever semantics battle you think you can use to paint Trump as a racist.  Maybe I can witness some new outcome to this same battle that I have already been in over and over like groundhog day.  Go ahead, make my day.


See post #499 in your thread.


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 2, 2021)

katsteve2012 

This part of your post looks like we can commence the racism semantics battle:

"I have no reason or time to "redefine racism", there are a plethora of books, articles, and opinions(right here in this forum out there on the subject that address it in far greater depth than just " race being the determinant in inherent inferiority or superiority"

You say you have no reason to redefine racism, yet here we are in a thread where every lefty dreams of showing that Trump is a racist and nobody can post evidence of Trump being a racist.  That is a YUUUGE reason to redefine racism, or to twist the various contexts into some way where Trump can be shown to be a racist.  Obviously, if there is no evidence that proves Trump thinks one race is superior to another, the only option is to move on from the basic meaning of the word, and on to any context that doesn't involve the 5 races recognized by the US census.

An example that I would accept would be a firsthand quote of Trump saying he doesn't want black people counting his money, or a quote of him saying that he doesn't want black people renting his apartments.  I'd also think it is racist if he said he wanted the CP5 to get the death penalty since they are black.


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 2, 2021)

katsteve2012 said:


> See
> 
> 
> EvMetro said:
> ...


I think not. You need a mod to organize that mess.


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 2, 2021)

Markle said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Racism is a very ugly, but very simple form of bigotry that revolves around the belief that one race is superior to another, but you are now looking for a way to make it more complicated than that. Your end goal is to find another meaning of racism so that you can show that Trump is a racist, but you want to do this by either taking the race out of racism or by redefining racism.
> ...


I'm not saying anything, I'm just asking for evidence that proves Trump is a racist.


----------



## BluesLegend (Jan 2, 2021)

Trump could be black and the left would still call him a racist.


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 2, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...


Give me just one example of evidence that proves Trump is a racist.  Exclude allegations, dismissed cases, gish gallop, secondhand quotes, propaganda, and anything else that cannot be considered as evidence that proves.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jan 2, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> katsteve2012
> 
> This part of your post looks like we can commence the racism semantics battle:
> 
> ...




Fine. Those are reasons. And why are you continuing to insist that I want to "show Trump as a racist"? What's the point of doing so?


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 2, 2021)

katsteve2012 said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012
> ...


Aren't you a lefty?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jan 2, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...


Neither left or rigjht


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 2, 2021)

katsteve2012 said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012
> ...


You really have exhibited signs that show you want to go deeper into the meaning of racism than what it is at face value.  When lefties do this, they are typically hunting for some obscure context where they can show that Trump is a racist in the absence of actual evidence.


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 2, 2021)

katsteve2012 said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


There is something wrong with your quoting in your posts.

Neither left nor right sounds slippery, since lefties dodge and evade.  My commie radar isn't perfect, but I'm suspicious of you.  I'll keep my eye out, maybe you are correct.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jan 2, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...



Trump has nothing to do with me recognizing that there are different perceptions and interpretations of racism. There is a race relations 


EvMetro said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...



Trump has nothing to do with question that I asked you, nor the fact that there  are varying perceptions and opinioins of what racism looks like,  which are brought up by different people on this site regularly. I simply asked you the question to determine what your perception was.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jan 2, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...



Neither left nor right means that I have so little faith in both political parties and their so called leadership, that I have no loyalty to either party. Outside of local elections and initiatives in my city, I don't pay much attention to the circus at the federal level. That should be easy to understand.


As far as " your commie radar".....that's hilarious.


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 2, 2021)

katsteve2012 said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



Lefties are the ones who think parties determine lefty or righty.  There are only two sides to the political war that defines the current political landscape, and I suspect that we are not on the same side.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jan 2, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...



And what "sides" are those?


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 2, 2021)

katsteve2012 said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


Freedom vs communism.  There were only two ways to vote.  We can catch up on this discussion on some other thread.  I like to keep this thread about evidence that proves Trump is a racist, and I like to hold the lefty feet to the fire.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jan 2, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...





Carry on, good luck.


----------



## Markle (Jan 2, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...




It was failed former President Barack Hussein Obama who stated that he was unqualified to be president when he won the Senate seat from Illinois.

There was no Muslim ban.  Even you know that to be true.  Why lie?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jan 2, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...





EvMetro said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...



racism is whatever leftwingers say it is....they need no evidence....they just need for the party to cling together and keep supporting the party line....ya remember how in Stalinist Russia there was a 'party line' and no one dare deviate from it.

Thus with the democrats control of the msm their propaganda is spread all over the nation and since most folks get their news from the msm....the propaganda prevails...not even to mention how the entertainment industry is also controlled by the propagandists...so where can the American People go to hear the truth?

Political Correctness rules....even in academia...it has spread across the nation in the past few decades...thus in reality what we have is a totolitarian system of political correctness....anyone who resists P.C. is declared a racist, a bigot and demonized.

We still have a few dissenters(Trump being one) but they are rapidly disappearing most fall in line and go along to get along.

Trump did not fall in line and that is why they hate him so intensely.

I might be a lil more attuned to racism if the supposed class of victims (you know who I mean) were not the perps in so much violent crime.

Now let me say first of all not all of them are criminals....yet a group in that group....the young males of that group comitt over half of all violent crime in America.  And that group within the group only composes 2.5 per cent of the total pop.   

Nuff said?   I think so.









						The ancient evil religion of political correctness
					

With quiet dignity a hooded figure revealed himself from the protective ring of trees.  Mounting a small hillock he faced the sea of expectant faces.  A measured sweep of his hands pulled back the hood to reveal a wizened face framed by a long white beard.  For a long moment not a sound was...



					www.renewamerica.com


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 2, 2021)

TheGreenHornet said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Great stuff, true for most lefty agenda.  They are doing something dangerous right now with mask culture and racism.


----------



## dudmuck (Jan 2, 2021)

Markle said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jan 2, 2021)

dudmuck said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...





dudmuck said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...



Oh I get it if someone that supports me is a advocate of white power than I must be too.

Abraham Lincoln....." _I have no purpose to introduce political and social equality between the white and the black races.  There is a physical difference between the two, which in my judgment will probably forever forbid their living together upon the footing of perfect equality, and inasmuch as it becomes a necessity that there must be a difference, I, am in favor of the race to which I belong, having the superior position.  I have never said anything to the contrary"…_


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jan 2, 2021)

All or our founding fathers were racist.....so what is the problem.

Nothing wrong with racism at all...name me one thing wrong with racism.

Scientists have said even little babies are racist....which indicates to me that everyone is racist.

The problem is not racism but misguided do gooders trying to use that term to demonize their political opponents aka creating as much division, anarchy and hatred as they possible can in order to destroy America.









						Science Says Everyone's a Little Bit Racist—Even Babies
					

New research suggests babies as young as 6 months old show signs of bias against people of different races.




					www.parents.com


----------



## dudmuck (Jan 2, 2021)

TheGreenHornet said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...


There must be a reason white supremacists like Trump.
Stephen MIller is with him always









						Trump retweets video of supporter shouting 'white power'
					

The president is criticised for sharing video from a pro-Trump rally at a Florida retirement home.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Markle (Jan 3, 2021)

dudmuck said:


> There must be a reason white supremacists like Trump.
> Stephen MIller is with him always



Desperate effort.


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 3, 2021)

dudmuck said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > dudmuck said:
> ...


Who shouted white power?  The guy in the video, or Trump?

If retweeting that video is racist, then you must be a racist since you just shared the same video that Trump did.  You just did what you are trying to shame Trump for.


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 3, 2021)

dudmuck said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...


So two people in the room.  One is giving an alleged white power hand signal, and the other is saying he is not a racist.  I think it is pretty clear who is the least racist person.


----------



## DBA (Jan 3, 2021)

dudmuck said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > dudmuck said:
> ...



Maybe because the Democrats are the biggest haters of white people and particularly white males on the planet. They practice reverse discrimination out in the open and with a straight face. If someone is a white supremecist, they certainly wouldn’t vote for that. Republicans/Trump don’t need to be racist to gain their support, only the alternative to blatantly racist Democrats. For those of us that are *truly* color and gender blind, the Republican Party is the clear choice.


----------



## dudmuck (Jan 3, 2021)

DBA said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


Then why do republicans defend confederate statues and oppose renaming bases named after confederate leaders.    Why did PragerU make a video defending Robert E Lee, and then take it down?  PragerU says its good we enslaved blacks because "we saved them".


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jan 3, 2021)

dudmuck said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> > dudmuck said:
> ...



Personally I could not care less about Statues but if we are going to take some down we should take them all down...they smack of idolatry any how.... This is expressed in the *Bible* in Exodus 20:3, Matthew 4:10, Luke 4:8 and elsewhere, e.g.: Ye shall make you no idols nor graven image, neither rear you up a standing image, neither shall ye set up any image of stone in your land, to bow down unto it: for I am the Lord your *God*. 

Confederate heroes were Great Americans fighting for freedom...they should be honored.

Slavery absolutely helped the Negroes....little more than nekid wild feral jungle critters when they arrived on these shores...barely had any language and if they had not been rescued from Afreeka would have died miserable and early deaths in the hell hole of Africa.

Under the plantation system they learned to work, wear clothes and become somewhat civilized though many of them still have a long way to go regarding that.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 3, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> I have never read or heard anything that Trump has ever said that is racist, yet I have seen lefties imply that he is.  I assert that Trump is not a racist, but I will retract this if somebody could post a link to an actual quote of Trump saying something racist.  I have seen plenty of allegations that Trump said things that are racist, but never an actual verifiable legitimate quote.  Anybody got a link to such a quote?


He is white, rich, powerful and has the audacity to speak his mind. That is defined as racist in the leftist dictionary.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 3, 2021)

dudmuck said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> > dudmuck said:
> ...


Why do leftists insist on always being offended. Shows like All in the Family, the Jeffersons, Sanford and Son, Dukes of Hazard are now considered racist and even the Cleveland Indians have to change their name and mascot. Where does it end?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jan 3, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > I have never read or heard anything that Trump has ever said that is racist, yet I have seen lefties imply that he is.  I assert that Trump is not a racist, but I will retract this if somebody could post a link to an actual quote of Trump saying something racist.  I have seen plenty of allegations that Trump said things that are racist, but never an actual verifiable legitimate quote.  Anybody got a link to such a quote?
> ...



True---no doubt about that.

Anyhow as I have said before we need not bother ourselves trying to defend ourselves against charges of racism...as in Racism was and is a good and natural state of human behavior.....also as pointed out earlier...Science has shown even little babies are racist....perfectly normal.

And all this talk about the evils of systemic racism is foolish.   

America became a great nation under such a system but is now on a downhill slide as a result of those who attack not only our founding fathers but white people in general and white males in particular ......along with family values and the Christian Religion.

What we have seen in the past few decades is a massive propaganda program designed to belittle America and eventually totally destroy it by globalists saturated with white guilt...constantly doing everything they can possibly do to divide and weaken America.

The net result will be totalitarianism in one form another....either socialism or the even more radical system of communism.



			https://www.americancivilwarforum.com/after-the-emancipation-proclamation-what-would-the-average-former-slave-hav...-253224.html


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jan 3, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> > DBA said:
> ...



No one will like the ending....unless we get back on track we will wind up an impoverished 3rd world nation(we keep importing more and more 3rd world people...most of our legal immigrants now come from Africa) and little more than a vassal state of China.

As of Now the future belongs to china ....they will decide the future of America as well as of the world.


----------



## Orangecat (Jan 3, 2021)

Aries said:


> Sorry, not use to doing other people's homework for them.


You didn't do much of your own, either. Try "used to" next time.


----------



## Markle (Jan 3, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...



When did the "OKAY" hand sign come to mean "White Power"?  






AOC


----------



## Markle (Jan 3, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > I have never read or heard anything that Trump has ever said that is racist, yet I have seen lefties imply that he is.  I assert that Trump is not a racist, but I will retract this if somebody could post a link to an actual quote of Trump saying something racist.  I have seen plenty of allegations that Trump said things that are racist, but never an actual verifiable legitimate quote.  Anybody got a link to such a quote?
> ...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 3, 2021)

Markle said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...


And Jews. I know that firsthand but your meme is spot on.


----------



## dudmuck (Jan 3, 2021)

Markle said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > dudmuck said:
> ...


Its from 4chan









						Okay Hand Gesture
					

A common hand gesture that a 4chan trolling campaign claimed in 2017 had been appropriated as a symbol meaning "white power." Used by many on the right--not just extremists--for the purpose of trolling liberals, the symbol eventually came to be used by actual white supremacists as well. Caution...




					www.adl.org


----------



## Markle (Jan 3, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Of course, you're 100% right.

For decades, I'm not saying I lost sleep, but I have seriously wondered why that is the case.    For scores of generation, it appears to me that Jews have suffered prejudices and discrimination of others.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 3, 2021)

Markle said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...


Easy people to blame. Killed Christ. Have money. Have strong family ties. It’s crazy


----------



## Markle (Jan 3, 2021)

dudmuck said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...



Yep, the Anti-Definition League.  Got it!


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jan 3, 2021)

Markle said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > dudmuck said:
> ...


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jan 3, 2021)

Markle said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> > There must be a reason white supremacists like Trump.
> ...



Like I said everyone is a racist....unfortunately too many white folk have let the msm convince them they are the only ones.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jan 3, 2021)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > dudmuck said:
> ...



How many American Jews were killed by Negroes last year?  

 Yet they still vote democratic???


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 3, 2021)

dudmuck said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> > dudmuck said:
> ...


Do you have any evidence that proves that Trump is a racist?


----------



## dudmuck (Jan 3, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> > DBA said:
> ...


Since Stephen Miller has always been so close to Trump throughout his term, this is a sign of racism, since Stephen Miller most definitely is a racist.

Trump's speech on good german genes echos racial eugenics.

Trump retweeted a white supremacist.

Trump will only disavow white supremacists days after asked about it.  McConnell had something to say about it.

When asked about proud boys, was "stand by" some sort of dog whistle?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jan 3, 2021)

dudmuck said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > dudmuck said:
> ...











						Portuguese Angola: RACE WAR: When Whites counter-genocided Blacks...
					

The blacks outnumbered the Portuguese 26:1 in Angola. By the end of the brutal year of 1961, for every 1 white who had been killed, the whites killed 24 blacks!  Northern Angola turned into a "human desert" as the Portuguese killed and chased the …




					www.bitchute.com


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 4, 2021)

dudmuck said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > dudmuck said:
> ...



Your post is gish gallop, and gish gallop is not evidence in itself.

This thread is requesting evidence that proves Trump is a racist,  not Steve Miller.

Trump has disavowed white supremacy more times than anybody in DC.  The notion that one is a racist until they publicly disavow white supremacy is a fallacy.


----------



## dudmuck (Jan 4, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...


I had provided links to every one these points.  links to reputable sources of events which occurred.  Stephen Miller is an advisor to Trump, perhaps the only one to survive his entire term without being a family member: its 100 percent relevant.  Trump will only disavow white supremacy after forced to do so.


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 4, 2021)

dudmuck said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > dudmuck said:
> ...


If you think Steve Miller is a racist, you should start a thread about it.  This thread is requesting evidence that proves that Trump is a racist.

Do you have some evidence that proves Trump is a white supremacist?

One does not need to denounce crime, white supremacy, rape, or murder to clear his name in this country.  We are presumed innocent until found guilty. I have not seen you denounce rape and murder, but that does not mean you are a rapist or murderer.

Even if denouncing white supremacy was the only way one could be free of that label, can you quote any president in history denouncing white supremacy more times than Trump has?


----------



## dudmuck (Jan 4, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...


During the debate, Trump was asked to denounce white supremacy, and he did not.  Only days later after pressured did he relent.  Its particularly relevant in the past four years

_After President Trump resisted condemning white supremacists and told the Proud Boys to “stand back and stand by” at Tuesday’s presidential debate, the group added the phrase to its online logo. Law enforcement and former group members say the president’s comments will embolden many factions of the group that hold extreme racist views. _


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 4, 2021)

dudmuck said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > dudmuck said:
> ...


I have not seen you denounce rape and murder.  What does this mean?  I don't think I have seen you denounce white supremacy either.  Are you a murdering, raping, white supremacist?


----------



## Markle (Jan 4, 2021)

dudmuck said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > dudmuck said:
> ...


----------



## Markle (Jan 4, 2021)

dudmuck said:


> I had provided links to every one these points. links to reputable sources of events which occurred. Stephen Miller is an advisor to Trump, perhaps the only one to survive his entire term without being a family member: its 100 percent relevant. Trump will only disavow white supremacy after forced to do so.



Because even the allegation is so stupid.


----------



## Markle (Jan 4, 2021)

dudmuck said:


> During the debate, Trump was asked to denounce white supremacy, and he did not. Only days later after pressured did he relent. Its particularly relevant in the past four years
> 
> _After President Trump resisted condemning white supremacists and told the Proud Boys to “stand back and stand by” at Tuesday’s presidential debate, the group added the phrase to its online logo. Law enforcement and former group members say the president’s comments will embolden many factions of the group that hold extreme racist views._


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 15, 2021)

If Trump had picked somebody like Biden has to run the civil rights division of the justice department, lefties would have been able to win in this thread.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Jan 15, 2021)

How I Learned I Am A “Racist,” Ignorant, Slow-To-Evolve American Citizen, Much Like Donald Trump

In the early 80s significant numbers of my American neighbors asserted I am a Racist American citizen when I became a rookie cop assigned to serve the traumatized Brooklyn, NY neighborhoods where young Childhood Trauma (ACEs) victims Christopher "Biggie Smalls" Wallace and Mr. Barack "My Brother's Keeper" Obama's friend Shawn "Jay Z" Carter peddled life harming substances to their depressed, self harming neighbors, regardless of their neighbor's AGE, physical, emotional or MATERNAL condition.

#AfeniShakur #ToyaGraham #GloriaDarden #FreddieGray



			http://u.cubeupload.com/AveryJ/2fdSHAWNCARTERCHRISTOPH.jpg
		


Sadly, during this period of American societal and human evolution I learned significant numbers of my FELLOW AMERICAN CITIZENS adamantly believed, and often LOUDLY asserted I was a racist American citizen for simply wearing a blue uniform and walking along any one of Bedford Stuyvesant's residential streets.

The same RESIDENTIAL neighborhood streets where I, as well as many of my peaceful American neighbors and their children would regularly deal with emotional stresses, as well as FEARS for our personal, family's, neighbor's or co-worker's SAFETY, while counting the number of nearby or distant GUNSHOTS echoing through the community at anytime of day or night.

American Children needlessly killed by our Nations THUGLIFE Child Care Public Health CRISIS:

#JamylaBolden #LaylahPeterson
#BillThao #DeEarlvionWhitley, #AyannaAllen, #JaQuailMansaw, #PaytonBenson, #TianaRicks, (not an inclusive list)



			http://u.cubeupload.com/AveryJ/1jamylabolden2.jpg
		


After a while I got used to the illogical, hateful name calling.

Though I'm not sure I will ever get over REGULARLY witnessing the VIOLENCE as well as SU!CIDAL, HOMIC!DAL family, people and community harming Anti-social behaviors 'Childhood Trauma' (ACEs) victims Shawn "Jay Z" Carter and his admitted depressed, suic!dal thinking friend "Biggie Smalls" proudly rap/speak about personally engaging in, or witnessing their emotionally troubled friends and fellow GANG members engaging in. (*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*)



			http://u.cubeupload.com/AveryJ/bfobamacartermackmilli.jpg
		


IN ALL SERIOUSNESS, who is raising, nurturing and socializing perfectly healthy American newborns, maturing into apparent emotionally troubled, violent, suic!dal, homic!dal thinking teen and adult citizens (*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*) intentionally causing COMMUNITY VIOLENCE, TERROR & FEAR, as well as impugning the image of our peaceful, responsible American friends, neighbors and co-workers of African descent?



			http://u.cubeupload.com/AveryJ/cfeWilliamWillieCooperw.jpg
		


"Emotionally troubled, homicidal suic!dal minded American citizens:"


"Can You Remind Me Why We Killing Each Other:"


In my opinion, the APPARENT 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victims appearing in these recordings UNKNOWINGLY are providing a disturbing symbol for America’s Culture of THUGLIFE Child Abuse, Neglect & Maltreatment evolving from America’s oppressive, multi-generational, ignorant, once legal Culture of Racism.

Sadly, each of the apparent emotionally or mentally ill suicidal/homicidal thinking Americans (*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*) appearing in these horrifying recordings are exhibiting self, people and community harming behaviors that I, as well as a growing number of my responsible, caring American neighbors believe are impeding our responsible, peaceful American neighbors, friends and co-workers of African descent from fully experiencing the respect and equality all peaceful Americans have a right to enjoy.

Back in the day, Tupac Shakur, a mega-popular American recording artist and Gun Violence Homicide victim, shared his definition for THUGLIFE, as well as his belief that it impacts EVERYONE of all ages and backgrounds >>>

*"The HATE U Give Little Infants Fvvks EVERYONE"* ~Tupac Shakur, Childhood Trauma (ACEs) Victim

Apparently the HATE young Tupac (born 1971) experienced or witnessed, inspired him to not only create his often misinterpreted THUGLIFE Child Neglect, Abuse, Abandonment and Maltreatment AWARENESS PREVENTION PSA...

...Tupac chose to tattoo THUGLIFE in bold letters across his ONCE neglected, hungry "hurting" belly.

Indicating to me he was pretty serious about PREVENTING HATE.

The GOOD NEWS:

According to SCIENTIFIC Medical research, apparently Tupac was  correct!

Early Brain Child Development SCIENTIST, Dr. Bruce D. Perry MD, PhD, spills the beans to Childhood Trauma (ACEs) victim Oprah Winfrey, offering SCIENTIFIC medical research explaining why children who grow up witnessing or experiencing violence, chaos, uncertainty, inconsistency or neglect are more vulnerable, having much HIGHER RATES of risk for mental health problems, much higher rates of risk for doing poorly in school or just functioning in the world:


Cali Surgeon General and pediatrician Dr. Nadine Burke Harris, MD, MPH, FAAP, explains Childhood Trauma, Child Neglect, Maltreatment and ADULT MENTAL HEALTH:


Dr. Harris offers real SOLUTIONS for preventing Violence & HATE:


https://www.firststar.org/black-children-have-highest-abuse-rates/ by BlackVoiceNews

"We need more people who CARE; you know what I'm saying? We need more women, mothers, fathers, we need more of that..." ~Tupac Shakur

If a CARING, responsible fellow American or foreign-born citizen has developed a plan for PREVENTING American children and teens from SUFFERING, THRU NO FAULT OF THEIR OWN, a traumatic, potential life scarring childhood upbringing fraught with  Struggles, Pain, Hardships, Depression, Uncertainty, Sorrow, Demeaning Government Handouts, Resentment, Sadness, Intra-Racial Discrimination, Community Violence and FEAR...

...I look forward to learning their SOLUTION for ending POVERTY, largely created by our Nation's unhealthy, potential life scarring Culture of Generational Child Neglect, Abuse and Maltreatment evolving from America's multi-generational, ignorant, once legal Culture Of Racism.






						Empathy
					

Empathy is the ability to recognize, understand, and share the thoughts and feelings of another person, animal, or fictional character. Developing empathy is crucial for establishing relationships and behaving compassionately. It involves experiencing another person’s point of view, rather than...




					www.psychologytoday.com
				




By the way, the citizens denigrating me as racist, are the very same emotionally troubled citizens denigrating Dr. Ben Carson as a C°°n, Sêllout or Un©le T0m.

Tagged:

"FOLLOW THE SCIENCE"

"MENTAL HEALTH"

"BECOME A SNITCH"

"REPORT CHILD ABUSE"





Peace ♥ EndHate2021


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 15, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> I have never read or heard anything that Trump has ever said that is racist, yet I have seen lefties imply that he is.  I assert that Trump is not a racist, but I will retract this if somebody could post a link to an actual quote of Trump saying something racist.  I have seen plenty of allegations that Trump said things that are racist, but never an actual verifiable legitimate quote.  Anybody got a link to such a quote?











						All the times Donald Trump has never been a racist - Nevada Current
					

In the 1970s when African Americans who applied to rent apartments owned by Donald Trump were told there were no vacancies, even though there were vacancies, it wasn’t because Donald Trump is a racist. As he confided to a federal prosecutor after reaching a settlement in a discrimination case...




					www.nevadacurrent.com
				




*“I’ve got black accountants at Trump Castle and at Trump Plaza. Black guys counting my money! I hate it. The only kind of people I want counting my money are short guys wearing yarmulkes…. Those are the only kind of people I want counting my money. Nobody else… Besides that, I tell you something else. I think that guy’s lazy. And it’s probably not his fault because laziness is a trait in blacks.” *


----------



## Markle (Jan 15, 2021)

Asclepias said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > I have never read or heard anything that Trump has ever said that is racist, yet I have seen lefties imply that he is.  I assert that Trump is not a racist, but I will retract this if somebody could post a link to an actual quote of Trump saying something racist.  I have seen plenty of allegations that Trump said things that are racist, but never an actual verifiable legitimate quote.  Anybody got a link to such a quote?
> ...



The vast majority of companies discriminated in the 70s into the 80s and less so in the 90s.  Early on, segregation was mandated by law, then the government did a flip-flop.

No excuse but property owners were in a Catch-22.  If they had an all-white facility and they rented to minorities, whites would move out.  Same with subdivisions.

I do know the subject well.

As for President Trump, he is the worst racist ever.


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 18, 2021)

Asclepias said:


> *“I’ve got black accountants at Trump Castle and at Trump Plaza. Black guys counting my money! I hate it. The only kind of people I want counting my money are short guys wearing yarmulkes…. Those are the only kind of people I want counting my money. Nobody else… Besides that, I tell you something else. I think that guy’s lazy. And it’s probably not his fault because laziness is a trait in blacks.” *


Secondhand quotes are not evidence that proves Trump is a racist.  The secondhand quite you provided is a quote of what somebody said that Trump said.  Trump never said that.


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 18, 2021)

Asclepias said:


> All the times Donald Trump has never been a racist - Nevada Current
> 
> 
> In the 1970s when African Americans who applied to rent apartments owned by Donald Trump were told there were no vacancies, even though there were vacancies, it wasn’t because Donald Trump is a racist. As he confided to a federal prosecutor after reaching a settlement in a discrimination case...
> ...



I see you tried going back a half century to Trumps rental company.  Dismissed cases are the last thing on earth that should ever use as evidence that proves guilt:


"It is hereby ORDERED, ADJUDGED and DECREED that in
consideration of their affirmative assumption of responsibility
contained in part III herein, the complaint against Fred C.
Trump and Donald J. Trump is *dismissed* against them in their
personal capacity, with prejudice, as to all *allegations*
contained therein, and predating this Order."

Dismissed cases and allegations are not evidence of guilt.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jan 18, 2021)

Aries said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...


Another excuse a poster uses when his claims are not Valid


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 18, 2021)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Lol, lefties will ALWAYS have an excuse why they aren't posting evidence that proves Trump is a racist.  What I suspect though, is that way deep down in every lefty, they love Trump so much that they refuse to post even a shred of evidence that proves he is a racist.


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 19, 2021)

Yep, lefties love Trump so much that they absolutely refuse to post even the tiniest evidence that proves Trump is a racist.  This lefty loyalty to Trump is huge, so lefties will only post non evidence things like allegations, dismissed cases, gish gallop,  secondhand quotes,  or propaganda.  No matter what though, lefties refuse to post ANY evidence that proves Trump is a racist.


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 20, 2021)

Almost four years since I started this thread, and not a shred of evidence has been posted.  Lefties are incredibly loyal to Trump.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 20, 2021)

An unarmed Trump supporter crawling through a window at the Capitol was shot dead. Please name the black protester killed by the police throughout 2020’s incessant BLM riots, lootings and arsons. He’d already be on a postage stamp.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 20, 2021)

If you look at a mob storming the Capitol to protest Biden’s certification as president and immediately think, This is a story about black people!, you’ve got racism on the brain.

— Renee Zellweger Wins Oscar for Best Actress

     Oh like she would have gotten if it she were black. I don’t think so!

— Nobel Prize for Physics Awarded to Reinhard Genzel and Andrea Ghez for “Discovery of a Supermassive Compact Object at the Center Of Our Galaxy”

     Does anyone seriously believe that the prize would have been awarded if the discovery had been made by Black Lives Matter?

— Denver beat the Knicks 114-89

     Can you imagine Denver intentionally running up the score like that on a white team?


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 20, 2021)

If Trump had just fired the first black surgeon general like Beijing Biden just did, lefties would be calling him a racist.  Yep, Beijing Biden just fired the first black surgeon general.  Trump on the other hand, hired the first black surgeon general.


----------

